# Brixton news, rumours and general chat - Oct 2013



## editor (Oct 1, 2013)

Following on from September's 1,000+ post thread, here's the autumnal  Brixton chat thread


----------



## Badgers (Oct 1, 2013)

Hello

GENTRIFICATION ETC


----------



## EastEnder (Oct 1, 2013)

is it me you're looking for?


----------



## TruXta (Oct 1, 2013)

I can see it in your eyes.


----------



## peterkro (Oct 1, 2013)

EastEnder said:


> is it me you're looking for?


You're all I've ever wanted, and my arms are open wide


----------



## editor (Oct 1, 2013)

This may be of interest for sketching types: The Brixton Drawing Project invites artists to get involved at Brixton East, 1-6th October

All but one of the events are free. I like what Brixton East are doing.


----------



## editor (Oct 1, 2013)

Has anyone been to the CableCafe at 8 Brixton Road? They seem to be putting on some interesting stuff.


----------



## Onket (Oct 1, 2013)

editor said:


> Has anyone been to the CableCafe at 8 Brixton Road? They seem to be putting on some interesting stuff.



Please post on the correct thread.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 1, 2013)

editor said:


> Has anyone been to the CableCafe at 8 Brixton Road? They seem to be putting on some interesting stuff.


That's Oval - EW! But no, never even heard of it until now.


----------



## fortyplus (Oct 1, 2013)

Lambeth is inviting tenders from local businesses to run stalls at the fireworks.  Once again they are looking only for a "full concession" for the bars - i.e. one bidder gets to run all four bars. I do not approve of private monopolies, on whatever scale.


----------



## editor (Oct 1, 2013)

fortyplus said:


> Lambeth is inviting tenders from local businesses to run stalls at the fireworks.  Once again they are looking only for a "full concession" for the bars - i.e. one bidder gets to run all four bars. I do not approve of private monopolies, on whatever scale.


It seems a shame because it could be a great way for smaller independent traders to introduce themselves to some of the community.


----------



## editor (Oct 1, 2013)

I'm not entirely sure what kind of event this will be, but there's more details here: Silent Cacophony to mark Mervan Road WW2 bombing in Brixton on 11.11.2013


----------



## editor (Oct 1, 2013)

Some questions:
1. Who the hell has dumped these massive shipping containers on the green public space outside Southwyck House
2. Why weren't the residents consulted and 
3. How do I find out if they have permission to do this?


----------



## Manter (Oct 1, 2013)

editor said:


> Has anyone been to the CableCafe at 8 Brixton Road? They seem to be putting on some interesting stuff.


Yup- I really like it. Good coffee (apparently nice cocktails too but never tried them). They have some cakes on the bar, from local producers, but you are welcome to take your own food during the day. Been to one evening event- a pleasant singer/songwriter, not really my taste in music but lovely ambience IMO


----------



## editor (Oct 1, 2013)

Manter said:


> Yup- I really like it. Good coffee (apparently nice cocktails too but never tried them). They have some cakes on the bar, from local producers, but you are welcome to take your own food during the day. Been to one evening event- a pleasant singer/songwriter, not really my taste in music but lovely ambience IMO


I'll have to stroll up and take a look one night then!


----------



## cesare (Oct 1, 2013)

#13 Looks like those are about to become popup something or others.


----------



## editor (Oct 1, 2013)

cesare said:


> #13 Looks like those are about to become popup something or others.


There's no doorway or windows apart from the door at the far end. Either way, you'd think the residents would be asked of they're about to have some pop up inflicted on them!

I've tweeted Rachel Heywood about it.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 1, 2013)

editor said:


> Some questions:
> 1. Who the hell has dumped these massive shipping containers on the green public space outside Southwyck House
> 2. Why weren't the residents consulted and
> 3. How do I find out if they have permission to do this?



http://e-forms.lambeth.gov.uk/Lambe...vg2x))/Default.aspx?WT.mc_id=CTAdumpedrubbish


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 1, 2013)

cesare said:


> #13 Looks like those are about to become popup something or others.



maybe they'll be moved to the back of Bradys once the demolition is complete


----------



## shakespearegirl (Oct 1, 2013)

editor said:


> Some questions:
> 1. Who the hell has dumped these massive shipping containers on the green public space outside Southwyck House
> 2. Why weren't the residents consulted and
> 3. How do I find out if they have permission to do this?
> ...



Call Mobile mini and ask who their client is, as you are a concerned local resident who has been given no warning of this and you will be asking the council to remove them if they haven't been properly licensed?


----------



## editor (Oct 1, 2013)

shakespearegirl said:


> Call Mobile mini and ask who their client is, as you are a concerned local resident who has been given no warning of this and you will be asking the council to remove them if they haven't been properly licensed?


Thanks - I'll wait to see what Heywood says and take it from there. 

I'm thinking it's something to do with Brixton Square, whose workers traditionally leave the green space litterer with their lunchtime rubbish.


----------



## editor (Oct 1, 2013)

teuchter said:


> http://e-forms.lambeth.gov.uk/Lambe...vg2x))/Default.aspx?WT.mc_id=CTAdumpedrubbish


Cheeky, but I might go for that


----------



## Rushy (Oct 1, 2013)

They look like the containers being used by council contractors on the St Matthews Estate Regen.


----------



## editor (Oct 1, 2013)

Rushy said:


> They look like the containers being used by council contractors on the St Matthews Estate Regen.


Seems strange just to plonk them on a public park, with no explanation, no? It's going to trash the grass underneath.


----------



## Tolpuddle (Oct 1, 2013)

editor said:


> There's no doorway or windows apart from the door at the far end. Either way, you'd think the residents would be asked of they're about to have some pop up inflicted on them!
> 
> I've tweeted Rachel Heywood about it.


And she cares???


----------



## Onket (Oct 1, 2013)

editor said:


> Following on from September's 1,000+ post thread, here's the autumnal  Brixton chat thread



No, it's here, actually-


http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/brixton-news-gossip-curtain-twitching-october-2013.315591/


----------



## Badgers (Oct 2, 2013)

Anything interesting happening daytime/afternoon in Brixton on Sunday?


----------



## Manter (Oct 2, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Anything interesting happening daytime/afternoon in Brixton on Sunday?


Crafty fox at the Dogstar if you want to get your Christmas presents early


----------



## pissflaps (Oct 2, 2013)

has anyone ever actually bought anything from a craft market?


----------



## Manter (Oct 2, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> has anyone ever actually bought anything from a craft market?


Um. I've seen other people buy stuff. Unless they were actors and its all a cunning ruse


----------



## Boudicca (Oct 2, 2013)

Crafty Fox is well run, and better than most craft markets.  It's oversubscribed and so they can be choosy on who gets a stall.  But, yes, you have to want a pincushion in a teacup...


----------



## pissflaps (Oct 2, 2013)

i bought a picture of a sad looking clown at nine elms a few weeks back. i love that market.


----------



## editor (Oct 2, 2013)

Tolpuddle said:


> And she cares???


Ruddy hell. Another two of the buggers have arrived at the other end 

 

We just had leaflet through the door saying that some community service offenders would be working in the block  - so maybe these great ugly things are going to hold all the paint and tools etc.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 2, 2013)

Maybe they are full of young offenders.


----------



## pissflaps (Oct 2, 2013)

workfare containers.

what's written on the side?


----------



## editor (Oct 2, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> workfare containers.
> 
> what's written on the side?


See post #13.


----------



## pissflaps (Oct 2, 2013)

ah. neither mobile nor mini.


----------



## clandestino (Oct 2, 2013)

editor said:


> Ruddy hell. Another two of the buggers have arrived at the other end
> 
> View attachment 41340
> 
> We just had leaflet through the door saying that some community service offenders would be working in the block  - so maybe these great ugly things are going to hold all the paint and tools etc.


Actually, the left hand one contains the fromage, and the right one the champagne.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Oct 2, 2013)

ianw said:


> Actually, the left hand one contains the fromage, and the right one the champagne.


 
that's what we'll tell the nubrixxers lots... when they go inside to get their treats we can lock the doors. FOREVER.


----------



## editor (Oct 2, 2013)

There's two free tickets up for grabs for what looks like an interesting talk at Brixton East tonight. 



> Nicholas Friend Lecture - 1871 (The year Brixton East was built)  Weds 2 / 7.30
> 
> Intended as an introduction to the drawing project - itself an exploration of this specific space via drawing and collaboration between artists, musicians and interested parties who happen by - the lecture will help to situate the project and its building by exploring the year in which this once unprepossessing furniture warehouse was built on an odd-shaped triangle of land left by the building of the brand new railway through Brixton.
> 
> Nicholas is founder/director of www.inscapetours.co.uk


Here's what you have to do: 


> @brixtonbuzz 2 pairs of free tickets for tonight's talk on art,1871, history & Brixton drawbrixton.co.uk tweet #drawbrixton 2 claim


----------



## editor (Oct 2, 2013)

This may be of interest to arty types:





> A role call to local artists – the Campaign for Drawing’s ‘Big Draw’ returns to the Brixton’s Windmill this Saturday 5th October
> 
> The Campaign for Drawing’s ‘Big Draw’ hosts a day of drawing activities at Brixton’s Windmill with the aim to create a large collage inside the mill that explores both the agricultural and industrial heritage of the Brixton Hill area.
> 
> ...


----------



## editor (Oct 2, 2013)

And also coming up in that rather striking building on Brixton Rd:












Block 336 – Brixton – ‘Everything Wants To Run’ Exhibition, 12 October – 16 November


----------



## editor (Oct 2, 2013)

If anyone's interested in getting involved with this year's Crystal Palace Overground Festival:


> Don't forget to come this Sunday at 6pm to @cafe_thing if you want to get involved in organising the 2014 festival crystalpalacefestival.org


----------



## gabi (Oct 2, 2013)

Christ, not sure who's worse. The three people who reported the other tongue in cheek thread or the banmagnet who closed it down. Lives people, get them. Just a suggestion.


----------



## Onket (Oct 2, 2013)

gabi said:


> Christ, not sure who's worse. The three people who reported the other tongue in cheek thread or the banmagnet who closed it down. Lives people, get them. Just a suggestion.



Or the person who has silently deleted two of my posts off this thread? What bizarre behaviour!


----------



## pissflaps (Oct 2, 2013)

what cunt did that?


----------



## teuchter (Oct 2, 2013)

It's this thread that's the duplicate, no?


----------



## Onket (Oct 2, 2013)

editor said:


> If anyone's interested in getting involved with this year's Crystal Palace Overground Festival:



Sadly, I'm having to re-post this as some mod, who presumably prefers to remain silent, deleted my last post. 

Crystal Palace is in Brixton now?

And for the record, this thread is a duplicate of the other one.
-

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/brixton-news-gossip-curtain-twitching-october-2013.315591/


----------



## editor (Oct 2, 2013)

Veolia have stumped up £1,247 as a Lambeth Country Show donation. Didn't they host a private little shindig in the park too? 

http://lambethnews.wordpress.com/2013/08/08/mayor-thanks-veolia-staff-for-country-show-donation/


----------



## Onket (Oct 2, 2013)

teuchter said:


> It's this thread that's the duplicate, no?



Of course it is. It was started after the other one.

This place is really quite strange sometimes.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 2, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> what cunt did that?


It was me


----------



## pissflaps (Oct 2, 2013)

i might have guessed.


----------



## Onket (Oct 2, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> what cunt did that?



Who knows. They've not even got the balls to speak up. One post deleted yesterday & another just a few minutes ago.


----------



## pissflaps (Oct 2, 2013)

fuckinell - i just got a 'inappropriate behavior' finger wagging inbox electro-letter for asking who shut the thread down.

so i guess that's that question answered. 

do one.


----------



## gabi (Oct 2, 2013)

I seem to recall another mod getting perma banned himself for messing with peoples posts


----------



## Onket (Oct 2, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> fuckinell - i just got a 'inappropriate behavior' finger wagging inbox electro-letter for asking who shut the thread down.
> 
> so i guess that's that question answered.
> 
> do one.



One rule for hardworking, honest posters like you and me, and another rule for the bosses.

This thread was completely disrupted by a mod going out of his way to provide excuses for banning someone, then I got banned too-

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/growing-catching-picking-preserving-ones-food.314182/page-4


----------



## Onket (Oct 2, 2013)

gabi said:


> I seem to recall another mod getting perma banned himself for messing with peoples posts




Like I said above, some people just do whatever they want.


----------



## pissflaps (Oct 2, 2013)

if it meant that much to you, why not just rename the thread title to something less offensive to your precious, petty minded selves? people were having a sensible conversation in there for fuck sakes.


----------



## Onket (Oct 2, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> if it meant that much to you, why not just rename the thread title to something less offensive to your precious, petty minded selves? people were having a sensible conversation in there for fuck sakes.



I don't think they care about other people.


----------



## pissflaps (Oct 2, 2013)

jesus this place has gone downhill since i signed up.


----------



## shifting gears (Oct 2, 2013)

Aaaaand it's the Onket and pissflaps show. 

Again. 

Nice one.


----------



## shifting gears (Oct 2, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> jesus this place has gone downhill since i signed up.



Quoted for truth.


----------



## pissflaps (Oct 2, 2013)

well it wouldnt be had they not shitcanned onket's thread. fuck you very much.


----------



## gabi (Oct 2, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> jesus this place has gone downhill since i signed up.



Coincidence?


----------



## pissflaps (Oct 2, 2013)

that's the joke... oh never mind.


----------



## Onket (Oct 2, 2013)

shifting gears said:


> Aaaaand it's the Onket and pissflaps show.
> 
> Again.
> 
> Nice one.



Try the ignore function or fuck off, prick.


----------



## gabi (Oct 2, 2013)

Right over my head, apols pissflaps


----------



## Onket (Oct 2, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> well it wouldnt be had they not shitcanned onket's thread. fuck you very much.




No, no. It's OUR fault.


----------



## pissflaps (Oct 2, 2013)

gabi said:


> Right over my head, apols pissflaps


never apologise!


----------



## shifting gears (Oct 2, 2013)

Onket said:


> Try the ignore function or fuck off, prick.



Believe me I've tried, I'm on tapatalk, doesn't work

You massive wanker.


----------



## Onket (Oct 2, 2013)

shifting gears said:


> Believe me I've tried, I'm on tapatalk, doesn't work
> 
> You massive wanker.



Unlucky.

Enjoy the thread.


----------



## Onket (Oct 2, 2013)




----------



## shifting gears (Oct 2, 2013)

For what it's worth I don't agree with the thread being removed. I saw it earlier, realised who started it, didn't think about subscribing, went and found the continuation thread instead. 

So if it keep the usual suspects happy, why not let them have their individual thread?


----------



## Onket (Oct 2, 2013)

shifting gears said:


> For what it's worth I don't agree with the thread being removed. I saw it earlier, realised who started it, didn't think about subscribing, went and found the continuation thread instead.
> 
> So if it keep the usual suspects happy, why not let them have their individual thread?



The continuation one has been locked, you brown-nosed fool! This one is a duplicate as it was started afterwards.


----------



## shifting gears (Oct 2, 2013)

Nah, the continuation one is always called the same thing. The other one had something about curtain twitching in it.

Btw I've never met editor, and have no reason to brown nose. 

I woukd just like to be able for this thread to be an interesting source of news for where I live, without the same few people clogging it up with this endless bollocks.


----------



## pissflaps (Oct 2, 2013)

shifting gears said:


> I woukd just like to be able for this thread to be an interesting source of news for where I live, without the same few people clogging it up with this endless bollocks.



you should start a thread for that.


----------



## Onket (Oct 2, 2013)

shifting gears said:


> Nah, the continuation one is always called the same thing. The other one had something about curtain twitching in it.
> 
> Btw I've never met editor, and have no reason to brown nose.
> 
> I woukd just like to be able for this thread to be an interesting source of news for where I live, without the same few people clogging it up with this endless bollocks.



There is no pre-decided, set name for threads. Where have you got that idea?!

You said you saw the continuation thread, saw who started it, and then posted on this one. If that's not fucking brown-nosing I don't know what is! 

The news where you live has been fucked by mods stomping all over people's threads. This 'endless bollocks' is quite a good name for a November thread, now you come to mention it.


----------



## Onket (Oct 2, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> you should start a thread for that.



But then s/he couldn't post on it because it wasn't started by the right person.


----------



## shifting gears (Oct 2, 2013)

Onket said:


> There is no pre-decided, set name for threads. Where have you got that idea?!
> 
> You said you saw the continuation thread, saw who started it, and then posted on this one. If that's not fucking brown-nosing I don't know what is!



It's always been the same thread title as long as I remember, for good reason IMO - lots of people surely subscribe to it monthly and check it regularly 

Why dont you admit that your main purpose here is to wind people up?

It's pitiful. 

*unsubscribes


----------



## Onket (Oct 2, 2013)

shifting gears said:


> It's always been the same thread title as long as I remember, for good reason IMO - lots of people surely subscribe to it monthly and check it regularly
> 
> Why dont you admit that your main purpose here is to wind people up?
> 
> ...




The shifting gears show. Oh dear.


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 2, 2013)

Onket said:


>


----------



## Onket (Oct 2, 2013)

shifting gears said:


> It's always been the same thread title as long as I remember, for good reason IMO - lots of people surely subscribe to it monthly and check it regularly
> 
> Why dont you admit that your main purpose here is to wind people up?
> 
> ...




I dunno, maybe it's worth a proper response?

1) people subscribe to it monthly and the link to the new thread is posted at the end of the old one for people to do so. There is no set name for threads.
2) my main purpose here is the same as yours, to check on stuff in my local area. I just seem to want to see a bit of fairness while I'm doing it, rather than this constant bollocks that goes on where posts are deleted and threads locked for no good reason.
3) oh no, please don't go, you'll be missed, etc.


----------



## Onket (Oct 2, 2013)

cuppa tee said:


> ]



Answer- The one on the left came first, so the one on the right needs to be merged with him.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Oct 2, 2013)

personally i think that whoever gets there first should be allowed the news and gossip thread.  or, you know, we can have two, three, six, or nine.  the peoples' will will out!


----------



## Onket (Oct 2, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> personally i think that whoever gets there first should be allowed the news and gossip thread.  or, you know, we can have two, three, six, or nine.  the peoples' will will out!



This is the way it always used to be.


----------



## Onket (Oct 2, 2013)

National Customer Service Week next week. 

http://www.csweek.com/customer_service_week.php 

I wonder if the mods can manage it.


----------



## pissflaps (Oct 2, 2013)

you're not a customer, you're a user. a dirty, helpless, worthless user.


----------



## Onket (Oct 2, 2013)

I feel used.


----------



## pissflaps (Oct 2, 2013)

you look used.


----------



## Onket (Oct 2, 2013)

Where are you?

/looks over shoulder


----------



## el-ahrairah (Oct 2, 2013)

don't forget the smell.  he smells used too.


----------



## pissflaps (Oct 2, 2013)

/whispers

*down here*


----------



## Thimble Queen (Oct 2, 2013)

Aww you too are so cute together


----------



## Onket (Oct 2, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> don't forget the smell.  he smells used too.









Where can I get some of this in Brixton? (lets keep it on topic, people)


----------



## pissflaps (Oct 2, 2013)

take a number, toots.


----------



## pissflaps (Oct 2, 2013)

kills bird flu?! jesus - that's a dangerous thing to write on a bottle of industrial strength disinfectant.


----------



## colacubes (Oct 2, 2013)

Onket said:


> Where can I get some of this in Brixton? (lets keep it on topic, people)



Brixton DIY on Station Road will probably have it.


----------



## Onket (Oct 2, 2013)

Looks like you can use it on dogs, too.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Oct 2, 2013)

24 for Onket and pissflaps for variously thread disruption, abuse of report post button and unwarranted verbal abuse. Please do not continue this on your return.


----------



## Dan U (Oct 2, 2013)

Earlier than predicted. I reckoned the end of the day.


----------



## cesare (Oct 2, 2013)

Dan U said:


> Earlier than predicted. I reckoned the end of the say.


Looks like fridgie initiated the end of the say.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 2, 2013)

Is "unwarranted verbal abuse" now officially against the law on urban75?


----------



## el-ahrairah (Oct 2, 2013)

FridgeMagnet said:


> 24 for Onket and pissflaps for variously thread disruption, abuse of report post button and unwarranted verbal abuse. Please do not continue this on your return.


 
just when they were starting to get along too.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Oct 2, 2013)

Budding romance crushed


----------



## snowy_again (Oct 2, 2013)

FridgeMagnet said:


> 24 for Onket and pissflaps for variously thread disruption, abuse of report post button and unwarranted verbal abuse. Please do not continue this on your return.



Can you explain that in non mod speak? You've temp banned them for displaying normal Urbs behaviour, but displayed it to the _wrong _people, is that it? Thread disruption? Verbal Abuse?!


----------



## SarfLondoner (Oct 2, 2013)

I fucking love reggae music  im listening to Max Romeo as i read this thread!!


----------



## CH1 (Oct 2, 2013)

Anyone know why two massive shipping containers are on the green outside Southwyck House, corner of Moorlands Road?


----------



## teuchter (Oct 2, 2013)

CH1 said:


> Anyone know why two massive shipping containers are on the green outside Southwyck House, corner of Moorlands Road?


Strange no-one's mentioned it already


----------



## SarfLondoner (Oct 2, 2013)

CH1 said:


> Anyone know why two massive shipping containers are on the green outside Southwyck House, corner of Moorlands Road?


containers? where? why hasnt this been brought to our attention?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 2, 2013)

CH1 said:


> Anyone know why two massive shipping containers are on the green outside Southwyck House, corner of Moorlands Road?



'Black site' for interrogation of pissflaps & Onket


----------



## Thimble Queen (Oct 2, 2013)

This thread is shit now


----------



## editor (Oct 2, 2013)

CH1 said:


> Anyone know why two massive shipping containers are on the green outside Southwyck House, corner of Moorlands Road?


I mentioned it early in this awful thread - scroll back if you can bear to trawl through all the nasty shite.


----------



## editor (Oct 2, 2013)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> This thread is shit now


I'm tempted to suggest we start again, and firmly police the "don't be a dick" rule for subsequent posts.


----------



## Corax (Oct 2, 2013)

editor said:


> I'm tempted to suggest we start again, and firmly police the "don't be a dick" rule for subsequent posts.


Who's going to post then?


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 2, 2013)




----------



## editor (Oct 2, 2013)

Corax said:


> Who's going to post then?


Call me a wide eyed, over-optimistic dreamer if you will, but the idea is that people will realise that the current unpleasant atmosphere is actually ruining the discussion for a lot of people, and so they'll try and leave the beef behind.


----------



## Corax (Oct 2, 2013)

editor said:


> Call me a wide eyed, over-optimistic dreamer if you will, but the idea is that people will realise that the current unpleasant atmosphere is actually ruining the discussion for a lot of people, and so they'll try and leave the beef behind.


**That** - is a reasonable expectation.

But asking that Urban75 posters adhere to some utopian ideal of _*"don't be a dick"*_ is just *crazy* talk! 

Look!  I couldn't even manage it for one post FFS!

You really need to lower your expectations ed.


----------



## editor (Oct 2, 2013)

Corax said:


> You really need to lower your expectations ed.


Sadly, they've already sunk to never before-seen lows of late.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 2, 2013)

editor said:


> Veolia have stumped up £1,247 as a Lambeth Country Show donation. Didn't they host a private little shindig in the park too?
> 
> http://lambethnews.wordpress.com/2013/08/08/mayor-thanks-veolia-staff-for-country-show-donation/


How very generous of Veolia, the €9 billion company which has a lucrative 10 year contract with Lambeth to collect our bins and drive some kids to school.

Here they are signing the contract with Lambeth staff. Everyone looks fucking ecstatic - apart from the street cleaner.


----------



## Corax (Oct 2, 2013)

editor said:


> Sadly, they've already sunk to never before-seen lows of late.


Awww, mate.  

You've created a very real and living community on here, never lose sight of that.  Look at this for instance!!!


----------



## xenon (Oct 2, 2013)

teuchter said:


> Is "unwarranted verbal abuse" now officially against the law on urban75?



No, cunty chops.
<awaits ban>


----------



## editor (Oct 2, 2013)

xenon said:


> No, cunty chops.
> <awaits ban>


----------



## leanderman (Oct 2, 2013)

Why do we get so angry? Is it, like the joke about disputes among academics,  because the stakes are so low?


----------



## editor (Oct 2, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Why do we get so angry? Is it, like the joke about disputes among academics,  because the stakes are so low?


I've no idea but the mods are pretty mindful to finding out ways to make it stop. Personally, I'm getting fed up hearing from people who no longer want to post here because of it, or from potential new posters who see no fun getting involved in some of the bitter rancour that seems to pollute some of these threads.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 2, 2013)

Badgers said:
			
		

> Anything interesting happening daytime/afternoon in Brixton on Sunday?



Apart from a craft fair what is on in Brixton for a skint person to do? Up for a walk of some sort if needed.


----------



## editor (Oct 2, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Apart from a craft fair what is on in Brixton for a skint person to do? Up for a walk of some sort if needed.


Ruskin Park stroll and then head off into Camberwell for the South London Gallery and a coffee at the 67 Cafe?


----------



## Corax (Oct 2, 2013)

editor said:


> I've no idea but the mods are pretty mindful to finding out ways to make it stop. Personally, I'm getting fed up hearing from people who no longer want to post here because of it, or from potential new posters who see no fun getting involved in some of the bitter rancour that seems to pollute some of these threads.


Yet bitterness and *attempts* at bullying people off the boards are well within the FAQ, as long as certain lines aren't crossed.  _Attritional_ aggression is all fair play.  It's not hard to be an utter cunt and still not break the rules really.

I couldn't do a better job at modding than those here btw, and I also appreciate how difficult it would be to moderate that kind of behaviour, compared to more obviously overt abuse.  But do you think that's fair comment on some of what goes on?

ETA: Not a personal complaint based on anything current btw. Just past experience, and what I see between other posters.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 2, 2013)

editor said:
			
		

> Ruskin Park stroll and then head off into Camberwell for the South London Gallery and a coffee at the 67 Cafe?



Cheers. Worth a stroll


----------



## leanderman (Oct 2, 2013)

Corax said:


> Yet bitterness and *attempts* at bullying people off the boards are well within the FAQ, as long as certain lines aren't crossed.  _Attritional_ aggression is all fair play.  It's not hard to be an utter cunt and still not break the rules really.
> 
> I couldn't do a better job at modding than those here btw, and I also appreciate how difficult it would be to moderate that kind of behaviour, compared to more obviously overt abuse.  But do you think that's fair comment on some of what goes on?
> 
> ETA: Not a personal complaint based on anything current btw. Just past experience, and what I see between other posters.



Proud to report that I have reached the stage here where I annoy the Mensheviks and the Bolsheviks* equally. 

*Terms used only as an example of factionalism


----------



## editor (Oct 2, 2013)

Corax said:


> Yet bitterness and *attempts* at bullying people off the boards are well within the FAQ, as long as certain lines aren't crossed.  _Attritional_ aggression is all fair play.  It's not hard to be an utter cunt and still not break the rules really.
> 
> I couldn't do a better job at modding than those here btw, and I also appreciate how difficult it would be to moderate that kind of behaviour, compared to more obviously overt abuse.  But do you think that's fair comment on some of what goes on?


It's always going to be hard to call and people will always have different opinions about what is acceptable, as well as different expectations of what actions a mod should and shouldn't take.  And when they do take action more often than not it won't please some people, and for some, a lifelong grudge is thus formed.


----------



## Boudicca (Oct 2, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Apart from a craft fair what is on in Brixton for a skint person to do? Up for a walk of some sort if needed.


Lambeth Open is on this weekend:

http://www.lambethopen.com/index.php

We had an unexpectedly good time wandering around Streatham last year.


----------



## Manter (Oct 2, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Proud to report that I have reached the stage here where I annoy the Mensheviks and the Bolsheviks* equally.
> 
> *Terms used only as an example of factionalism


People's front of Judea and Judean people's front, maybe?   As there were actual differences between Bolsheviks and Menscheviks.*

* my degree has to be useful for something....


----------



## leanderman (Oct 2, 2013)

Manter said:


> People's front of Judea and Judean people's front, maybe?   As there were actual differences between Bolsheviks and Menscheviks.*
> 
> * my degree has to be useful for something....



Which one was Ralph Miliband?


----------



## teuchter (Oct 2, 2013)

editor said:


> I've no idea but the mods are pretty mindful to finding out ways to make it stop.



Does this include certain mods being mindful of the way they themselves behave?


----------



## TruXta (Oct 2, 2013)

teuchter said:


> Does this include certain mods being mindful of the way they themselves behave?


----------



## teuchter (Oct 2, 2013)




----------



## Manter (Oct 2, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Which one was Ralph Miliband?


he was belgian- isn't that enough?


----------



## CH1 (Oct 2, 2013)

editor said:


> I mentioned it early in this awful thread - scroll back if you can bear to trawl through all the nasty shite.


Thanks - seen posts 13-24 now. Hope this get sorted as you are right it will trash the grass.


----------



## leanderman (Oct 2, 2013)

Manter said:


> he was belgian- isn't that enough?



I Love Belgium


----------



## editor (Oct 2, 2013)

teuchter said:


> Does this include certain mods being mindful of the way they themselves behave?


It means that people should be free to engage in robust _relevant_ debate, while others who only seem to be interested in trolling, posting up personal digs, indulging in ad hominem attacks and pursuing their own personal beefs should be actively discouraged.

I'm pretty sure that if that behaviour disappears, you'll soon find the mods' conduct to your pleasing.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 2, 2013)

leanderman said:


> I Love Belgium


No you don't, not even (especially not even) Belgians do.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 2, 2013)

editor said:


> It means that people should be free to engage in robust _relevant_ debate, while others who only seem to be interested in trolling, posting up personal digs, indulging in ad hominem attacks and pursuing their own personal beefs should be actively discouraged.
> 
> I'm pretty sure that if that behaviour disappears, you'll soon find the mods' conduct to your pleasing.



Doesn't really answer my question.

The last sentence is telling though - it appears to be based on an assumption/perception that the provocation is always in one direction. Put more simply, the "he started it" perspective. It tends to be how both sides of any "beef" see things.

Some might wonder if a decision to deliberately ignore (and ultimately close) a legitimately started October thread, as well as ignoring requests to merge it with a duplicate thread, plus the silent deletion of posts, add up to impartial moderation or whether these actions might have been influenced by "personal beefs".

I'll say no more on this, on this thread, in the interests of minimising further disruption.


----------



## editor (Oct 3, 2013)

teuchter said:


> Some might wonder if a decision to deliberately ignore (and ultimately close) a legitimately started October thread, as well as ignoring requests to merge it with a duplicate thread, plus the silent deletion of posts, add up to impartial moderation or whether these actions might have been influenced by "personal beefs".


There has been a monthly 'Brixton news, rumours and general chat' thread for over a year now. The idea is that it is the one thread where all the news for that month goes, it has a title that is instantly recognisable every month, and it seems to have worked successfully.

Onket - a person who at times seems to be solely interested in disrupting threads with his trolling, sneering and put downs - 'comically' decided to create his own thread with - of course - an extra sneery twist in the title (the 'curtain twitching' comes from an earlier little dig of his).

Now, he's at liberty to start any thread he likes, but what he is not at liberty to do is to start bombarding mods via the reported posts function demanding that we delete the other thread and make his a sticky (of course, had he started the thread with the usual title, it would have stayed, but it was clear that this was more of his trolling).

Unhappy that we had not immediately agreed to his demands, he continued to abuse the report post function, piss off the mods royally with his antics before he went on to spam the other thread with more requests that it be closed.

Oh, and for your information, it wasn't me who closed the thread. I have Onket on ignore and have done so for months. I trust that answers your question in full.


teuchter said:


> I'll say no more on this, on this thread, in the interests of minimising further disruption.


It's already been more or less destroyed.


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 3, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Which one was Ralph Miliband?



A democratic socialist. A Marxist who never joined the Communist party. He was a bit of a maverick. 



> Miliband would always seek to reconcile Marxism and democracy because both were equally important to him, and his passionate commitment to democratic values is evident in such works as Marxism and Politics (1977) and his final book, Socialism for a Sceptical Age (1994)


----------



## editor (Oct 3, 2013)

Does anyone think it's a good idea to try and start this thread again in a beef-free format?

I could move all the on-topic Brixton stuff to the Mk 2 thread and rename what's left as the 'Brixton Beef' thread or whatever. 

Just an idea, mind, but it seems a shame that anyone trying to catch up on Brixton news should have to trawl through so much fairly pointless unpleasantness.


----------



## gabi (Oct 3, 2013)

editor said:


> There has been a monthly 'Brixton news, rumours and general chat' thread for over a year now. The idea is that it is the one thread where all the news for that month goes, it has a title that is instantly recognisable every month, and it seems to have worked successfully.



It used to be called Brixton Chitter Chatter or something. Then you changed it. Does it really matter what the title of the thread is though? Are we actually bothered if Onket decides to modify the title?

But yes, may be a good idea to begin a new thread. Nobody's come out of this one well, mods included.


----------



## Onket (Oct 3, 2013)

12 hour ban for what?! You'll have to come up with a fucking good explanation this time.

Fucking cowards.


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 3, 2013)

editor said:


> I could *move all the on-topic Brixton stuff to the Mk 2* thread and rename what's left as the 'Brixton Beef' thread or whatever.


Mk 3 thread Shirly??


----------



## nagapie (Oct 3, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Proud to report that I have reached the stage here where I annoy the Mensheviks and the Bolsheviks* equally.
> 
> *Terms used only as an example of factionalism



I've noticed this. Way to perfect the fine line of sitting on the fence without being detected


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 3, 2013)

Onket said:


> 12 hour ban for what?! You'll have to come up with a fucking good explanation this time.
> 
> Fucking cowards.


This will go well 


editor said:


> Oh, and for your information, it wasn't me who closed the thread. I have Onket on ignore and have done so for months. I trust that answers your question in full.


----------



## gabi (Oct 3, 2013)

editor said:


> I have Onket on ignore and have done so for months. I trust that answers your question in full.



How did you see the posts of his you deleted if he's on ignore then?


----------



## Ms T (Oct 3, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Apart from a craft fair what is on in Brixton for a skint person to do? Up for a walk of some sort if needed.


I will be walking with Mr Magpie and his dogs on Sunday, probably.  No doubt there will be a pit stop in the Commercial.


----------



## pissflaps (Oct 3, 2013)

'unwarranted verbal abuse' you say?

interesting how this gets a pass...



> You massive wanker.



hippocrates.

pfff - you can delete this account. cheers.


----------



## Onket (Oct 3, 2013)

They appear to be making it up as they go along.


----------



## Onket (Oct 3, 2013)

editor said:
			
		

> There has been a monthly 'Brixton news, rumours and general chat' thread for over a year now. The idea is that it is the one thread where all the news for that month goes, it has a title that is instantly recognisable every month, and it seems to have worked successfully.
> 
> Onket - a person who at times seems to be solely interested in disrupting threads with his trolling, sneering and put downs - 'comically' decided to create his own thread with - of course - an extra sneery twist in the title (the 'curtain twitching' comes from an earlier little dig of his).
> 
> ...



I'll be generous and call this an interesting take on what actually happened.


----------



## Dan U (Oct 3, 2013)

so one flounce by pissflaps so far.

Onket to be banned again by 4.30pm i reckon


----------



## Winot (Oct 3, 2013)

Onket said:


> They appear to be making it up as they go along.



Why not set up your own board?


----------



## Onket (Oct 3, 2013)

Winot said:


> Why not set up your own board?


 
I'm not being driven away by that bully.


----------



## Winot (Oct 3, 2013)

Onket said:


> I'm not being driven away by that bully.



tbh I don't have much sympathy for you in this instance - I'm no Editor-acolyte but it seems to me your actions are unnecessarily disruptive


----------



## Onket (Oct 3, 2013)

Winot said:


> tbh I don't have much sympathy for you in this instance - I'm no Editor-acolyte but it seems to me your actions are unnecessarily disruptive


 
Thanks for your input.


----------



## editor (Oct 3, 2013)

gabi said:


> How did you see the posts of his you deleted if he's on ignore then?


When a post is reported, I am duty bound to look at it and act on it.


----------



## ibilly99 (Oct 3, 2013)

Winot said:


> Why not set up your own board?



The tolling gang is over there where you can talk to the tumbleweeds...http://tiportal.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=general&action=display&thread=11


----------



## editor (Oct 3, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> 'unwarranted verbal abuse' you say?
> 
> interesting how this gets a pass...
> hippocrates.


There is a world of difference between posters engaging in an (*unreported*) lively exchange and a poster slagging off a mod and calling them a "cunt" just because they personally disagreed with a minor modding decision. People can disagree with decisions, but there's no reason why mods should be expected to put up with such nasty abuse for doing their job. None whatsoever.


pissflaps said:


> pfff - you can delete this account. cheers.


Just open up notepad, type in some random characters and then go into your user panel , select change password and copy and paste in the text. Bye.


----------



## pissflaps (Oct 3, 2013)

gotcha.


----------



## Onket (Oct 3, 2013)

editor said:


> When a post is reported, I am duty bound to look at it and act on it.


 
But not reply? Perhaps a simple reply to the person who reported it would settle the matter?


----------



## Onket (Oct 3, 2013)

editor said:


> a poster slagging off a mod and calling them a "cunt" just because they personally disagreed with a minor modding decision.


 
Link?


----------



## Onket (Oct 3, 2013)

If you're talking about this-



pissflaps said:


> what cunt did that?


 
I'd hardly support your claims that it's 'nasty abuse' directed at a mod 'for doing their job'.


----------



## Onket (Oct 3, 2013)

Or are you talking about this 'slagging off'-



Onket said:


> You've closed the thread that was started first, and left the duplicate open. Please re-open the correct thread and merge the duplicate with it.
> Ta,


 
To which I have still not even had the courtesy of a reply.


----------



## cesare (Oct 3, 2013)

I've just noticed there's a citycarclub car near Windrush Sq


----------



## Onket (Oct 3, 2013)

cesare said:


> I've just noticed there's a citycarclub car near Windrush Sq


 
Wrong thread.


----------



## Onket (Oct 3, 2013)

Dan U said:


> so one flounce by pissflaps so far.
> 
> Onket to be banned again by 4.30pm i reckon


 
Seeing as he's 'liked' that post, I think it's fair to say there's an agenda, here.


----------



## cesare (Oct 3, 2013)

Onket said:


> Wrong thread.


Why?


----------



## Onket (Oct 3, 2013)

cesare said:


> Why?


 
I thought I'd seen editor say he was starting another thread.

Apologies though, have looked and he was just suggesting it. Seems odd when there already was a perfectly good one before it got locked. I spose they can't get it right all the time, hard job, difficult circumstances, etc.


----------



## editor (Oct 3, 2013)

The Lambeth Open weekend is taking place this weekend.







More:

Artists and makers open their doors for Lambeth Open on 5th and 6th October - http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/10/...-makers-open-their-doors-5th-and-6th-october/

And see some of the art trails here:
http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/10/...o-walk-along-during-the-lambeth-open-weekend/


----------



## TruXta (Oct 3, 2013)

Jesus Christ Onket give it a rest.


----------



## Onket (Oct 3, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Jesus Christ Onket give it a rest.


 
Not difficult to reply to a PM though, is it?


----------



## TruXta (Oct 3, 2013)

Onket said:


> Not difficult to reply to a PM though, is it?


Not difficult to give it a rest is it? I've no particular beef with you but this is pathetic.


----------



## Onket (Oct 3, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Not difficult to give it a rest is it? I've no particular beef with you but this is pathetic.


 
So everyone editor disagrees with should just give it a rest? Why not remove the PM & 'report post' function, then. Oh, and the feedback forum.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 3, 2013)

Onket said:


> So everyone editor disagrees with should just give it a rest? Why not remove the PM & 'report post' function, then. Oh, and the feedback forum.


Disagreeing is one thing, toddler temper tantrums another. Bye!


----------



## Onket (Oct 3, 2013)

That was my last post on the subject, don't worry.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 3, 2013)

Pitch for new Brixton-based TV cop show:

*Lasagna & Chipps*

Chalk-and-cheese detectives - one crop-haired, one dreadlocked - wage war on crime in south London against a backdrop of gentrification and ever-rising cappuccino prices.

They might not like each other, but they get things done, etc.

"Lasagna! Chipps! Geddinmyoffice NOW goddammit!!!"

"Just give us another 24 hours and we'll blow this unlicensed billboard case wide open, Lieutenant!"


----------



## Rushy (Oct 3, 2013)

Can someone tell me how to change strap lines in my profile.  I can't work it out.​


----------



## Crispy (Oct 3, 2013)

DaveCinzano said:


> Pitch for new Brixton-based TV cop show:
> 
> *Lasagna & Chipps*
> 
> ...



 You're lucky I'd just finished swallowing coffee when I read this


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 3, 2013)

Blessed are the piss takers.


----------



## Dan U (Oct 3, 2013)

Crispy said:


> You're lucky I'd just finished swallowing coffee when I read this



Single estate, roasted yesterday and hand ground I hope.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 3, 2013)

Dan U said:


> Single estate, roasted yesterday and hand ground I hope.


Red lid Nescafe. Two spoons. Caffeine delivery medium.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 3, 2013)

ibilly99 said:


> The tolling gang is over there where you can talk to the tumbleweeds...http://tiportal.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=general&action=display&thread=11


No it's not. That's an entirely different and long dead board.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 3, 2013)

Crispy said:


> Red lid Nescafe. Two spoons. Caffeine delivery medium.


Posh bastard.


----------



## Rushy (Oct 3, 2013)

Dan U said:


> Single estate, roasted yesterday and hand ground by virgins I hope.


Edited for you.


----------



## Onket (Oct 3, 2013)

Nice to see the thread back on track. No piss-taking from anyone either.


----------



## Dan U (Oct 3, 2013)

Turboisland was one of the most laughable internet forums i ever saw.


----------



## Rushy (Oct 3, 2013)

Crispy said:


> Red lid Nescafe. Two spoons. Caffeine delivery medium.


No wonder you look so haggard in your pic.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 3, 2013)

Rushy said:


> No wonder you look so haggard in your pic.


Crispy after his mid-morning milk-and-two:


----------



## Crispy (Oct 3, 2013)

I keep forgetting I have that beardy yellow thing as my avatar


----------



## Rushy (Oct 3, 2013)

Crispy said:


> I keep forgetting I have that beardy yellow thing as my avatar


I always assumed it was you


----------



## Thimble Queen (Oct 3, 2013)

DaveCinzano said:


> Pitch for new Brixton-based TV cop show:
> 
> *Lasagna & Chipps*
> 
> ...



you left pissflaps out


----------



## TruXta (Oct 3, 2013)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> you left pissflaps out


He'll be the Laura Palmer of the show.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Oct 3, 2013)

TruXta said:


> He'll be the Laura Palmer of the show.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 3, 2013)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


>


Huh, I thought you might be a bit young to get that reference.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 3, 2013)




----------



## editor (Oct 3, 2013)

DaveCinzano said:


> View attachment 41386


You have too much time on your hands, sir


----------



## TruXta (Oct 3, 2013)

Too little time, you misspelled Lasagna.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Oct 3, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Huh, I thought you might be a bit young to get that reference.



Well I am younger than you


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 3, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Too little time, you misspelled Lasagna.





TruXta said:


> Too little time, you misspelled Lasagna.





TruXta said:


> Too little time, you misspelled Lasagna.





TruXta said:


> Too little time, you misspelled Lasagna.





TruXta said:


> Too little time, you misspelled Lasagna.





TruXta said:


> Too little time, you misspelled Lasagna.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 3, 2013)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> Well I am younger than you


Rub it in!


----------



## TruXta (Oct 3, 2013)

DaveCinzano said:


>


One quote is enough, Shirley?!


----------



## cesare (Oct 3, 2013)

Pissflaps doesn't have big iconic rimmed specs on


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 3, 2013)

TruXta said:


> One quote is enough, Shirley?!


It was precisely a failure to demonstrate proper tendering arrangements that got Dame Porter into trouble.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 3, 2013)

DaveCinzano said:


> It was precisely a failure to demonstrate proper tendering arrangements that got Dame Porter into trouble.


Oh, quick bit of editing there.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 3, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Oh, quick bit of editing there.


----------



## clandestino (Oct 3, 2013)

Just saw this on the BBC website



> Shock House Prices Crash In Brixton
> 
> Foxtons today reported a sudden crash in Brixton house prices, in sharp contrast to the rising prices enjoyed by the rest of the south London property market. A spokesman for the estate agent chain, Mr Clarence Yuppie-Stout, told the BBC that he believed the crash to be linked to a thread in the Brixton forum of the notorious Urban 75 website.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rushy (Oct 3, 2013)

ianw said:


> Just saw this on the BBC website



Should read:


> Instead of well-to-do city types discussing focaccia and private schools, the thread was full of the most awful oiks musing about just how authentic tapas can be when served in a TfL railway arch.


----------



## editor (Oct 3, 2013)

Honest Burgers seem to be doing well for themselves:


> Honest Burgers began its journey in Brixton in 2011 and quickly became one of the most popular restaurants in Brixton Village.
> 
> Two further restaurants were opened in Soho and Camden, and now, buoyant on the success of the quality British burger revolution and their involvement with National Burger Day - Honest Portobello will officially launch on Tuesday 8th October.
> [Press release]


----------



## TruXta (Oct 3, 2013)

They'll be the new GBK then.


----------



## trabuquera (Oct 3, 2013)

Brixton business tycoons gentifying vibrant local communities in Soho, Camden and Notting Hill ....


----------



## leanderman (Oct 3, 2013)

TruXta said:


> They'll be the new GBK then.



A flotation can't be far off.


----------



## ash (Oct 3, 2013)

I read somewhere I think in the evening standard that Franco Manca is opening a branch on Tottenham Court Rd !!


----------



## colacubes (Oct 3, 2013)

ash said:


> I read somewhere I think in the evening standard that Franco Manca is opening a branch on Tottenham Court Rd !!



They've already got 4 other branches, including one at the Stratford Westfield, so not a huge surprise.


----------



## Frumious B. (Oct 3, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Too little time, you misspelled Lasagna.



*Cough* _Lasagne_ is the plural,_ lasagna_ is the singular.


----------



## Onket (Oct 3, 2013)

trabuquera said:


> Brixton business tycoons gentifying vibrant local communities in Soho, Camden and Notting Hill ....


 


colacubes said:


> They've already got 4 other branches, including one at the Stratford Westfield, so not a huge surprise.


 

At what point do we stop liking them?


----------



## Thimble Queen (Oct 3, 2013)

Onket said:


> At what point do we stop liking them?



Haven't we already stopped liking Franco Manco cos they have a monopoly over the business in market row and therefore responsible for the gentrification of brickers, yah?


----------



## TruXta (Oct 3, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> *Cough* _Lasagne_ is the plural,_ lasagna_ is the singular.


Sure, but Dave originally had it as "Lasgna". So


----------



## ash (Oct 3, 2013)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> Haven't we already stopped liking Franco Manco cos they have a monopoly over the business in market row and therefore responsible for the gentrification of brickers, yah?


 Maybe they can make the inroads into the gentrification of Tottenham Court Rd : )


----------



## Onket (Oct 3, 2013)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> Haven't we already stopped liking Franco Manco cos they have a monopoly over the business in market row and therefore responsible for the gentrification of brickers, yah?


 
I stopped liking them before you. In fact I never liked them. 



TruXta said:


> Sure, but Dave originally had it as "Lasgna". So


 
Lsgn


----------



## TruXta (Oct 3, 2013)

Lsgn & Chpps.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Oct 3, 2013)

Onket said:


> I stopped liking them before you. In fact I never liked them.



Yeah you don't like much tho eh


----------



## TruXta (Oct 3, 2013)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> Yeah you don't like much tho eh


Madly in love with himself of course.


----------



## Rushy (Oct 3, 2013)

Could someone please compile a definitive list of which places it is acceptable to like this week.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Oct 3, 2013)

Rushy said:


> Could someone please compile a definitive list of which places it is acceptable to like this week.



The Phoenix. The Albert. End.


----------



## Onket (Oct 3, 2013)

Rushy said:


> Could someone please compile a definitive list of which places it is acceptable to like this week.


 
Onket is acceptable to like, this week.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 3, 2013)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> The Phoenix. The Albert. End.


Bookmongers.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 3, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Sure, but Dave originally had it as "Lasgna". So


A likely story.

Jealous noses pressed up against the window of creativity


----------



## Rushy (Oct 3, 2013)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> The Phoenix.


Property developers who have names a "square" after themselves.


----------



## Rushy (Oct 3, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Bookmongers.


Nope. His dog took a chip of my plate of lasagne/a outside Brockwell Hall.

ETA: Patrick was not there at the time. Rosa was being looked after.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 3, 2013)

Rushy said:


> Nope. His dog took a chip of my plate of lasagne/a outside Brockwell Hall.


IDGAF about his dog, but I do like the shop. Got four books off him for 15 quid last week, good books to.


----------



## Rushy (Oct 3, 2013)

TruXta said:


> IDGAF about his dog, but I do like the shop. Got four books off him for 15 quid last week, good books to.



Without Rosa there is no Bookmongers. Like Gibraltar and the Barbary Apes (monkeys).


----------



## TruXta (Oct 3, 2013)

Rushy said:


> Without Rosa there is no Bookmongers


She the stockist then?


----------



## editor (Oct 3, 2013)

TruXta said:


> IDGAF about his dog, but I do like the shop. Got four books off him for 15 quid last week, good books to.


My friend is looking after his dog at the moment.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Oct 3, 2013)

Onket said:


> Onket is acceptable to like, this week.



jury is still out on that one...


----------



## Rushy (Oct 3, 2013)

editor said:


> My friend is looking after his dog at the moment.


With the eponymously named dog.
Yes. It's his fault.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 3, 2013)

editor said:


> My friend is looking after his dog at the moment.


Is the man himself on holiday?


----------



## editor (Oct 3, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Is the man himself on holiday?


I'm not sure, to be honest.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 3, 2013)

Either way it's one of my favourite Brixton destinations. House of Bottles is also on that list.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Oct 3, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Either way it's one of my favourite Brixton destinations. House of Bottles is also on that list.



HoB FOREVER


----------



## Rushy (Oct 3, 2013)

editor said:


> My friend is looking after his dog at the moment.





Rushy said:


> With the eponymously named dog.
> Yes. It's his fault.


Actually, now that I think about it, it was him who took my chip.
Rosa is forgiven.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Oct 3, 2013)

Just had a mooch in Morleys mens department, Jeans at £100 plus and some Jackets are double that! For that reason im out.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Oct 3, 2013)

SarfLondoner said:


> Just had a mooch in Morleys mens department, Jeans at £100 plus and some Jackets are double that! For that reason im out.



morelys in shit expensive shocker


----------



## TruXta (Oct 3, 2013)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> morelys in shit expensive shocker


THe men's section is appalling.


----------



## Rushy (Oct 3, 2013)

TruXta said:


> THe men's section is appalling.


It is rather small, isn't it.


----------



## Onket (Oct 3, 2013)

If you go in regularly you can get some right bargains. Everything in there seems to end up on the sale rack eventually, I don't think they sell anything at full price.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Oct 3, 2013)

Onket said:


> If you go in regularly you can get some right bargains. Everything in there seems to end up on the sale rack eventually, I don't think they sell anything at full price.



the home stuff is expensive... john lewis sale is better than morleys sale...


----------



## peterkro (Oct 3, 2013)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> The Phoenix. The Albert. End.


One vote for the Express Cafe,carrying on serving decent greasy spoon food in spite of being surrounded more and more fuckers who wouldn't be seen dead in there.


----------



## editor (Oct 3, 2013)

peterkro said:


> One vote for the Express Cafe,carrying on serving decent greasy spoon food in spite of being surrounded more and more fuckers who wouldn't be seen dead in there.


Good call. The foodie 'entrepreneurs'  must be circling that place like vultures right now.


----------



## Pinggoombah (Oct 3, 2013)

Rushy said:


> Nope. His dog took a chip of my plate of lasagne/a outside Brockwell Hall.


I can't believe anyone goes to that place. The food is _awful_.


----------



## Rushy (Oct 3, 2013)

Pinggoombah said:


> I can't believe anyone goes to that place. The food is _awful_.


Sometimes I just need lasagne and chips.
And a Florentine.

But yes. It's basic.
And a bit grumpy.
But no restaurant has a better seating area in summer.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 3, 2013)

The cakes are excellent


----------



## SarfLondoner (Oct 3, 2013)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> morelys in shit expensive shocker


Hadnt been in there in ages.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Oct 3, 2013)

Onket said:


> If you go in regularly you can get some right bargains. Everything in there seems to end up on the sale rack eventually, I don't think they sell anything at full price.


Im not surprised, I will pop in more often and see if the price's gradually decrease. Thanks Onket for the heads up.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Oct 3, 2013)

Rushy said:


> Sometimes I just need lasagne and chips.



i like their lasagne and chips too


----------



## editor (Oct 3, 2013)

The only time I ever go to Morleys is to get a coffee at Caffe Nero and do some work - and that's usually only when the other places are too packed or the wi-fi is down. It's not a bad cup of coffee though.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Oct 3, 2013)

I thought Brockwell Hall was being Grand Designed and had closed down as a cafe. Or did I imagine that? The food is distinctively average, but it is a great summer location


----------



## editor (Oct 3, 2013)

Someone's asked me on Twitter if there's a party shop in Brixton. I can remember that there was one in Granville  Arcade for ages, but I'm guessing that's been gentrified away by now. Anyone know?


----------



## SarfLondoner (Oct 3, 2013)

editor said:


> The only time I ever go to Morleys is to get a coffee at Caffe Nero and do some work - and that's usually only when the other places are too packed or the wi-fi is down. It's not a bad cup of coffee though.


Is the coffee more expensive than the Nero's on the high street?


----------



## SarfLondoner (Oct 3, 2013)

editor said:


> Someone's asked me on Twitter if there's a party shop in Brixton. I can remember that there was one in Granville  Arcade for ages, but I'm guessing that's been gentrified away by now. Anyone know?


There is one at the top of Acre lane opposite kings Avenue.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Oct 3, 2013)

editor said:


> Someone's asked me on Twitter if there's a party shop in Brixton. I can remember that there was one in Granville  Arcade for ages, but I'm guessing that's been gentrified away by now. Anyone know?



that's be a shame, they sell unicorn pinatas... you have stuff them with 'treats' yourself tho


----------



## editor (Oct 3, 2013)

SarfLondoner said:


> Is the coffee more expensive than the Nero's on the high street?


Same price. They sell the Bad Boys Bakery cakes (from Brixton prison) so that's how I initially warmed to the place, and the staff are always friendly.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Oct 3, 2013)

I thought a franchise in a store would have charged more! Sadly cant try the Bad boys cakes as im wheat intolerant but have heard they are decent.


----------



## editor (Oct 3, 2013)

SarfLondoner said:


> I thought a franchise in a store would have charged more! Sadly cant try the Bad boys cakes as im wheat intolerant but have heard they are decent.


They really are rather tasty indeed, although they're quite filling so I've always shared mine.


----------



## Onket (Oct 3, 2013)

peterkro said:


> One vote for the Express Cafe,carrying on serving decent greasy spoon food in spite of being surrounded more and more fuckers who wouldn't be seen dead in there.


 
Decent food but the atmosphere is like a graveyard.


----------



## leanderman (Oct 3, 2013)

SarfLondoner said:


> There is one at the top of Acre lane opposite kings Avenue.



Gone surely


----------



## SarfLondoner (Oct 3, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Gone surely


Bloody hell already,Its hard to keep up with all the change sometimes.Ps sorry Ed for the wrong info


----------



## Onket (Oct 3, 2013)

If you can't find a party shop in Brixton there is a riot-proof one in Clapham.


----------



## Greebo (Oct 3, 2013)

Crispy said:


> The cakes are excellent


So's the ice cream.


----------



## Pinggoombah (Oct 3, 2013)

Crispy said:


> The cakes are excellent


No, really, they're not. They taste shop-bought and stale.

A cup of tea and a snickers bar is all that place is good for.

ETA: Okay, you may stiil have your ice cream Greebo.


----------



## fortyplus (Oct 3, 2013)

editor said:


> Someone's asked me on Twitter if there's a party shop in Brixton. I can remember that there was one in Granville  Arcade for ages, but I'm guessing that's been gentrified away by now. Anyone know?


No, still there, selling ribbon, balloons, cake boxes, paper plates,  plastic forks and Ikea napkins.


----------



## peterkro (Oct 3, 2013)

Onket said:


> Decent food but the atmosphere is like a graveyard.


Different strokes I guess,when I was in on Monday,first time for six months everyone was well friendly and remembered my usual.There were half a dozen OAP's carrying out a loud conversation about what bastards the tories are,amused everyone on Cafe.


----------



## leanderman (Oct 3, 2013)

SarfLondoner said:


> Bloody hell already,Its hard to keep up with all the change sometimes.Ps sorry Ed for the wrong info



The balloon place has gone. Used Asda instead for helium ones.


----------



## editor (Oct 3, 2013)

fortyplus said:


> No, still there, selling ribbon, balloons, cake boxes, paper plates,  plastic forks and Ikea napkins.


Oh, that's good to know, have passed on the info.


----------



## nagapie (Oct 3, 2013)

Pinggoombah said:


> No, really, they're not. They taste shop-bought and stale.
> 
> A cup of tea and a snickers bar is all that place is good for.
> 
> ETA: Okay, you may stiil have your ice cream Greebo.



Yes, the cakes are disgusting. But I take my son there a lot for chips and ice cream 'cause it's in the park.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 3, 2013)

I must have low cake standards, or there is a world of orgasmic cakes out there that's passed me by


----------



## happyshopper (Oct 3, 2013)

SarfLondoner said:


> Is the coffee more expensive than the Nero's on the high street?



Which high street?


----------



## editor (Oct 3, 2013)

Myatts Fields Park is/are looking for people to give them feedback at their cafe on Sunday with the offer of free cake as an enticement!

https://twitter.com/myattsfields


----------



## Onket (Oct 3, 2013)

peterkro said:


> Different strokes I guess,when I was in on Monday,first time for six months everyone was well friendly and remembered my usual.There were half a dozen OAP's carrying out a loud conversation about what bastards the tories are,amused everyone on Cafe.



To be honest I've only been a handful of times and each time wondered why I bothered.

Cut me in two, you will see letters P H O E N I and X.


----------



## Winot (Oct 3, 2013)

Crispy said:


> I must have low cake standards, or there is a world of orgasmic cakes out there that's passed me by



Though as Rushy says, the florentine is a thing of wonder.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 3, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Proud to report that I have reached the stage here where I annoy the Mensheviks and the Bolsheviks* equally.
> 
> *Terms used only as an example of factionalism



Pah, we know you're a filthy Tsarist reactionary, _Kulak_ scum!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 3, 2013)

TruXta said:


> *Jesus Christ Onket* give it a rest.



Is that his full name, then?


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 3, 2013)

Brockwell Park cafe - the cakes are shit.. really shit tbh.  The food isn't amazing, but we do (or did) take the kids up there quite a bit - I always went for lasagne and chips...   My main complaint is it's rather pricey.  I can feed them fish fingers and chips for half the price at the one on Streatham Common for example.  Even Dulwich Park is better value!	Still - we will continue to go there (just much less these days)  I expect.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 3, 2013)

Crispy said:


> The cakes are excellent



The ice cream is rather good, too.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 3, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> Is that his full name, then?


Come on, you can do better than that.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Oct 3, 2013)

happyshopper said:


> Which high street?


Any


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 3, 2013)

SarfLondoner said:


> I thought a franchise in a store would have charged more! Sadly cant try the Bad boys cakes as im wheat intolerant but have heard they are decent.



There's something about the phrase "intolerant" that doesn't sit right.  it makes people with minor allergies sound like they're petulant.

"I'm wheat intolerant! Wheat, you're a worthless cunt!".


----------



## TruXta (Oct 3, 2013)

Food nazis.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 3, 2013)

Onket said:


> Decent food but the atmosphere is like a graveyard.



What, full of flowery wreaths and dogshit?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 3, 2013)

Crispy said:


> I must have low cake standards, or there is a world of orgasmic cakes out there that's passed me by



The bakers see you coming, and reach under the counter for the box of week-old London Cheesecakes, mate.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 3, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Food nazis.



The very worst sort, after racist, anti-Semite Nazis.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 3, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> The bakers see you coming, and reach under the counter for the box of week-old London Cheesecakes, mate.


There's a file on Crispy going round the cafe circuit, a card marked "WILL EAT ANY OLD CRAP".


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 3, 2013)

peterkro said:


> One vote for the Express Cafe,carrying on serving decent greasy spoon food in spite of being surrounded more and more fuckers who wouldn't be seen dead in there.





editor said:


> Good call. The foodie 'entrepreneurs'  must be circling that place like vultures right now.


The Express Cafe is already used as a different cafe/restaurant on a few evenings and on Sundays - can't remember what it's called but I went once with Ms Hatter and it was really good, they do cheap vege food, bring your own beers, they made it look quite cool and rustic inside. I like the normal cafe itself but it's no patch on the Phoenix.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Oct 3, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> There's something about the phrase "intolerant" that doesn't sit right.  it makes people with minor allergies sound like they're petulant.
> 
> "I'm wheat intolerant! Wheat, you're a worthless cunt!".


You what?


----------



## TruXta (Oct 3, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> The Express Cafe is already used as a different cafe/restaurant on a few evenings and on Sundays - can't remember what it's called but I went once with Ms Hatter and it was really good, they do cheap vege food, bring your own beers, they made it look quite cool and rustic inside.


French name innit? Can't remember off the top of my head. Have heard many good things.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 3, 2013)

TruXta said:


> There's a file on Crispy going round the cafe circuit, a card marked "WILL EAT ANY OLD CRAP".



If you look on the other side of the card, it says "...AND WILL PAY TOP DOLLAR, TOO!!!"


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 3, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> The Express Cafe is already used as a different cafe/restaurant on a few evenings and on Sundays - can't remember what it's called but I went once with Ms Hatter and it was really good, they do cheap vege food, bring your own beers, they made it look quite cool and rustic inside. I like the normal cafe itself but it's no patch on the Phoenix.


 


TruXta said:


> French name innit? Can't remember off the top of my head. Have heard many good things.



I can see why it might be tricky to remember.. it's L'express cafe..


----------



## Thimble Queen (Oct 3, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> The Express Cafe is already used as a different cafe/restaurant on a few evenings and on Sundays - can't remember what it's called but I went once with Ms Hatter and it was really good, they do cheap vege food, bring your own beers, they made it look quite cool and rustic inside. I like the normal cafe itself but it's no patch on the Phoenix.



i heard that the evening place is closed for the forseeable... shame cos we didnt get the chance to go...


----------



## TruXta (Oct 3, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> I can see why it might be tricky to remember.. it's L'express cafe..


Is it?  I though it was something a bit fancier.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 3, 2013)

SarfLondoner said:


> You what?



It's a daft form of words. *You* aren't "intolerant" of wheat, your body is allergic to it! An "intolerance" means you're mildly to moderately allergic to something, so why health professionals don't just stick with telling people they have an allergy is beyond me.
And as for people who diagnose *themselves* as "intolerant" to a substance, they're a whole new kettle of twats.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Oct 3, 2013)

i walked past Rosie's this eve. It was open as a bar called Sean's. Has anyone been?


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 3, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Is it?  I though it was something a bit fancier.



that's what they're called on their FB page and reviews.  Never got to go but I also heard it's closed now.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 3, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> It's a daft form of words. *You* aren't "intolerant" of wheat, your body is allergic to it! *An "intolerance" means you're mildly to moderately allergic to something*, so why health professionals don't just stick with telling people they have an allergy is beyond me.
> And as for people who diagnose *themselves* as "intolerant" to a substance, they're a whole new kettle of twats.


In this instance, you are talking complete nonsense, mister know-it-all.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Oct 3, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> It's a daft form of words. *You* aren't "intolerant" of wheat, your body is allergic to it! An "intolerance" means you're mildly to moderately allergic to something, so why health professionals don't just stick with telling people they have an allergy is beyond me.
> And as for people who diagnose *themselves* as "intolerant" to a substance, they're a whole new kettle of twats.


Twats and Cunts you seem to be an expert on the subject.Was there much training involved.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 3, 2013)

http://ianbone.wordpress.com/2013/1...ge-up-your-crippled-yuppie-arse-street-party/

Oh dear


----------



## peterkro (Oct 3, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> The Express Cafe is already used as a different cafe/restaurant on a few evenings and on Sundays - can't remember what it's called but I went once with Ms Hatter and it was really good, they do cheap vege food, bring your own beers, they made it look quite cool and rustic inside. I like the normal cafe itself but it's no patch on the Phoenix.


Aah that would explain the review of a veg cafe in Brixton called the Express cafe I stumbled across.They have done some rejigging of the internal space recently which has made it a bit smaller.I liked the Phoenix years ago when Rosa was there I stopped going for some reason long forgotten.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 3, 2013)

teuchter said:


> In this instance, you are talking complete nonsense, mister know-it-all.



I'm married to someone with a moderately severe allergy.  One of my siblings has children with severe allergies (they have to carry epi-pens).  My nephew and niece had it explained to them by their consultant at St. George's in Tooting that so-called intolerances were exactly as I stated above (unless my s-i-l deliberately misinformed me, which I doubt).

I think I'll take her word about his word over that of a self-righteous pedantic bore on the net, thanks all the same!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 3, 2013)

SarfLondoner said:


> Twats and Cunts you seem to be an expert on the subject.Was there much training involved.



Please learn to punctuate, there's a good chap.
Otherwise, people have to waste valuable consciousness working out what the shit you're actually saying.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 3, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> I'm married to someone with a moderately severe allergy.  One of my siblings has children with severe allergies (they have to carry epi-pens).  My nephew and niece had it explained to them by their consultant at St. George's in Tooting that so-called intolerances were exactly as I stated above (unless my s-i-l deliberately misinformed me, which I doubt).
> 
> I think I'll take her word about his word over that of a self-righteous pedantic bore on the net, thanks all the same!


Do you think all those folk in China are "mildly allergic" to milk?

FYI



> *Food intolerance* or *non-allergic food hypersensitivity* is a term used widely for varied physiological responses associated with a particular food, or compound found in a range of foods.
> 
> Food intolerance is a detrimental reaction, often delayed, to a food, beverage, food additive, or compound found in foods that produces symptoms in one or more body organs and systems, but it is not a true food allergy. A true food allergy requires the presence of Immunoglobin E (IgE) antibodies against the food, and a food intolerance does not.
> 
> Food intolerances can be classified according to their mechanism. Intolerance can result from the absence of specific chemicals or enzymes needed to digest a food substance, as in hereditary fructose intolerance. It may be a result of an abnormality in the body's ability to absorb nutrients, as occurs in fructose malabsorption. Food intolerance reactions can occur to naturally occurring chemicals in foods, as in salicylate sensitivity. Drugs sourced from plants, such as aspirin, can also cause these kinds of reactions. Finally, it may be the result of non-IgE-mediated immune responses.





> _Non-allergic food hypersensitivity_ is the medical name for food intolerance, loosely referred to as _food hypersensitivity_, or previously as _pseudo-allergic reactions_. Non-allergic food hypersensitivity should not be confused with true food allergies.[1][2][3]


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 3, 2013)

teuchter said:


> Do you think all those folk in China are "mildly allergic" to milk?
> 
> FYI



Wow, wikipedia! What a hero!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 3, 2013)

teuchter said:


> http://ianbone.wordpress.com/2013/1...ge-up-your-crippled-yuppie-arse-street-party/
> 
> Oh dear




Got invited to this on facebook. I'll probably just go along for the cider and violence.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Oct 3, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> Please learn to punctuate, there's a good chap.
> Otherwise, people have to waste valuable consciousness working out what the shit you're actually saying.


It didnt take you long to work it out, you are obviously used to writing and talking utter shit. ps if i wanted to listen to an arsehole i would have farted, Now fuck off back under your stone.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 3, 2013)

SarfLondoner said:


> It didnt take you long to work it out, you are obviously used to writing and talking utter shit. ps if i wanted to listen to an arsehole i would have farted, Now fuck off back under your stone.



Do one, you self-absorbed nugget.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 3, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Got invited to this on facebook. I'll probably just go along for the cider and violence.



Cider first, and then violence?

It would be a bit problematic t'other way round, especially if you got smacked in the mouth during the fray!


----------



## teuchter (Oct 3, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Got invited to this on facebook. I'll probably just go along for the cider and violence.


I note that Brixton Buzz are endorsing it.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 3, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> Do one, you self-absorbed nugget.



An apology would be the dignified response.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 3, 2013)

teuchter said:


> An apology would be the dignified response.



You mean an apology such as you give?

Perhaps if you were someone who practiced what they preach, I might, but taking etiquette lessons from someone who is preaching "do as I say, not what I do"?  I don't think so.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 3, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> You mean an apology such as you give?
> 
> Perhaps if you were someone who practiced what they preach, I might, but taking etiquette lessons from someone who is preaching "do as I say, not what I do"?  I don't think so.


I don't see how your perception of my behaviour is in any way relevant to whether or not it would be appropriate to apologise to Sarflondoner.


----------



## Greebo (Oct 3, 2013)

<slight derail alert>


ViolentPanda said:


> There's something about the phrase "intolerant" that doesn't sit right.  it makes people with minor allergies sound like they're petulant.
> 
> "I'm wheat intolerant! Wheat, you're a worthless cunt!".


Calm down, Panda, it's been a long day.  "Food intolerance" is widely used as a label for people who react badly to food, although it doesn't bring them out in a rash and cause a purely histamine-related reaction.  I use "allergy" because it's more widely understood as "I'm not kidding even a trace of this is seriously bad for me", and also because in the case of migraine food triggers it's unclear whether it's histamine related, enzyme related, a combination of those, or what.

If somebody knows that wheat (although wheat and dairy intolerances do tend to be overdiagnosed without testing by rotated exclusion diet ) etc makes them unwell, that's good enough for me.</slight derail>


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 3, 2013)

teuchter said:


> I don't see how your perception of my behaviour is in any way relevant to whether or not it would be appropriate to apologise to Sarflondoner.



Well, you wouldn't, would you?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 3, 2013)

Greebo said:


> <slight derail alert>
> 
> Calm down, Panda, it's been a long day.  "Food intolerance" is widely used as a label for people who react badly to food, although it doesn't bring them out in a rash and cause a purely histamine-related reaction.  I use "allergy" because it's more widely understood as "I'm not kidding even a trace of this is seriously bad for me", and also because in the case of migraine food triggers it's unclear whether it's histamine related, enzyme related, a combination of those or what.
> 
> If somebody knows that wheat (although wheat and dairy intolerances do tend to be overdiagnosed without testing by rotated exclusion diet ) etc makes them unwell, that's good enough for me.</slight derail>



I'm perfectly calm. I was simply making the point that "****-intolerant" is poor language.  Even teuchter's wikipedia makes the point that "intolerance" is actually hypersensitivity.


----------



## Onket (Oct 3, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> What, full of flowery wreaths and dogshit?



Come on, you can do better than that.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 3, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> I'm perfectly calm. I was simply making the point that "****-intolerant" is poor language.  Even teuchter's wikipedia makes the point that "intolerance" is actually hypersensitivity.



You were making a point that you backed up with nonsense. Why is it poor language?


----------



## SarfLondoner (Oct 3, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> I'm perfectly calm. I was simply making the point that "****-intolerant" is poor language.  Even teuchter's wikipedia makes the point that "intolerance" is actually hypersensitivity.


Is calling someone a cunt not poor language?


----------



## nagapie (Oct 4, 2013)

My son needs to go to the barber. We have been taking him to the one next to Brixton Academy but as we live off Tulse Hill, can't be bothered to go there on a Saturday when there are nearer places. I'm wondering if Naz on Brixton Hill or the barber on Tulse Hill would be better? Does anyone have any experience of either one? Am interested in price but also who would be good with a 3 year old who is not overly-fond of having his hair cut?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 4, 2013)

nagapie said:
			
		

> My son needs to go to the barber. We have been taking him to the one next to Brixton Academy but as we live off Tulse Hill, can't be bothered to go there on a Saturday when there are nearer places. I'm wondering if Naz on Brixton Hill or the barber on Tulse Hill would be better? Does anyone have any experience of either one? Am interested in price but also who would be good with a 3 year old who is not overly-fond of having his hair cut?



Haircut Sir?


----------



## nagapie (Oct 4, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Haircut Sir?



Which is that?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 4, 2013)

nagapie said:


> Which is that?



3 Tulse Hill
Opposite the new Sainsbury's Soopermarchet 







I have had a few cuts there and always been fine. 
Pretty standard prices and the woman who now runs it is nice.


----------



## leanderman (Oct 4, 2013)

nagapie said:


> My son needs to go to the barber. We have been taking him to the one next to Brixton Academy but as we live off Tulse Hill, can't be bothered to go there on a Saturday when there are nearer places. I'm wondering if Naz on Brixton Hill or the barber on Tulse Hill would be better? Does anyone have any experience of either one? Am interested in price but also who would be good with a 3 year old who is not overly-fond of having his hair cut?



Haircut Sir? is cheaper than Naz and the shop has been cleared of the rather off-putting detritus of the Andy years. 

Naz has the edge for gossip though, as long as Kanny, who has  taken over from Naz, is on site.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 4, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Haircut Sir? is cheaper than Naz and the shop has been cleared of the rather off-putting detritus of the Andy years.



Does look a lot more welcoming now eh?


----------



## leanderman (Oct 4, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Does look a lot more welcoming now eh?



Yeah. Andy's kids have made an effort and are encouraging the other shopkeepers on that strip to improve their signage etc. 

However, I imagine the rents from the flats above are the only thing keeping Haircut Sir? in the black.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 4, 2013)

SarfLondoner said:


> Is calling someone a cunt not poor language?



I didn't call you a cunt.  Go back and read post #291 again.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 4, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Haircut Sir? is cheaper than Naz and the shop has been cleared of the rather off-putting detritus of the Andy years.



My problem with Andy was that he only seemed to do the one haircut, with a few minor variations.  Fine if you're an ageing rockabilly, but otherwise...


----------



## Badgers (Oct 4, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Yeah. Andy's kids have made an effort and are encouraging the other shopkeepers on that strip to improve their signage etc.
> 
> However, I imagine the rents from the flats above are the only thing keeping Haircut Sir? in the black.



Yeah, possibly  the area is 'in motion' or something. 

While we don't like supermarkets I am sure that the increased footfall is good for most these shops.


----------



## leanderman (Oct 4, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> My problem with Andy was that he only seemed to do the one haircut, with a few minor variations.  Fine if you're an ageing rockabilly, but otherwise...



And his conspiracy theories!


----------



## leanderman (Oct 4, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Yeah, possibly  the area is 'in motion' or something.
> 
> While we don't like supermarkets I am sure that the increased footfall is good for most these shops.



I like that supermarket. The Tesco on Brixton Hill is a sorry sight though. Will it even last?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 4, 2013)

leanderman said:


> And his conspiracy theories!



Fortunately, I'm partially-deaf, and he knew it, so conversation was kept to a minimum.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 4, 2013)

leanderman said:


> And his conspiracy theories!



Yes this ^


----------



## Onket (Oct 4, 2013)

Another vote here for Haircut Sir? The young lady (previous owner's daughter) who runs it now is very nice.

I have not taken a 3 year old there, though.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 4, 2013)

In case anyone's interested Tescos in Acre Lane are having a clearout of African beers. Nigerian Goulda 5.2% (Heineken NV) is 60p for 600 ml bottles, Kenyan Tusker 4.2% (East African Breweries - Diageo) is £1 for 500ml bottles. Right at the entrance to the store. Gulder is a bargain I would say if you like bland bottled lager.


----------



## editor (Oct 4, 2013)

Just posted up the first version of a Brixton directory, including services, transport, accommodation, police, council, food, drink and more.

Next step is to include include links to local publications/blogs etc., as well as more general stuff: all suggestions of what should be included welcomed (as well as links to existing resources).

http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/brixton-...mmodation-police-council-food-drink-and-more/


----------



## editor (Oct 4, 2013)

Oh, I missed out the street markets. Going to add that now.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 4, 2013)

editor said:


> Someone's asked me on Twitter if there's a party shop in Brixton. I can remember that there was one in Granville  Arcade for ages, but I'm guessing that's been gentrified away by now. Anyone know?



Not Brixton, but there's a good card shop up Streatham that sells balloons, badges, celebratory birthday mugs, some fancy dress gear etc.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 4, 2013)

editor said:


> Some questions:
> 1. Who the hell has dumped these massive shipping containers on the green public space outside Southwyck House
> 2. Why weren't the residents consulted and
> 3. How do I find out if they have permission to do this?
> ...


In case not reported elsewhere, a guy working in one of these modules this morning at the Somerleyton Road end told me they were installing new fire doors in Southwyck House.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 4, 2013)

editor said:


> Just posted up the first version of a Brixton directory, including services, transport, accommodation, police, council, food, drink and more.
> 
> Next step is to include include links to local publications/blogs etc., as well as more general stuff: all suggestions of what should be included welcomed (as well as links to existing resources).
> 
> http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/brixton-...mmodation-police-council-food-drink-and-more/



Good to see the Thameslink line and Loughborough Junction station mentioned in there - it might also be worth mentioning Herne Hill station, which gives access both to the Victoria and Thameslink lines. When I lived on Brixton Hill I used it a fair bit - nice walk across Brockwell park to get there.

Also, Tulse Hill now gives quite good connections to East London (about 30 mins to Shoreditch) via the ELL extension, changing at Peckham Rye.


----------



## leanderman (Oct 4, 2013)

teuchter said:


> Good to see the Thameslink line and Loughborough Junction station mentioned in there - it might also be worth mentioning Herne Hill station, which gives access both to the Victoria and Thameslink lines. When I lived on Brixton Hill I used it a fair bit - nice walk across Brockwell park to get there.
> 
> Also, Tulse Hill now gives quite good connections to East London (about 30 mins to Shoreditch) via the ELL extension, changing at Peckham Rye.



Crucially, the ingenious new Blackfriars Thameslink station allows you to alight on both banks of the river. Great for Tate.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 4, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Crucially, the ingenious new Blackfriars Thameslink station allows you to alight on both banks of the river. Great for Tate.


Indeed - from Loughborough Junction you can be on the Southbank in around 10 minutes.
Plus, eventually there will be an interchange at Farringdon for Crossrail.


----------



## Onket (Oct 4, 2013)

CH1 said:


> In case not reported elsewhere, a guy working in one of these modules this morning at the Somerleyton Road end told me they were installing new fire doors in Southwyck House.


 
Fucking bastard Council, following H&S law and fitting fire doors.  etc


----------



## Onket (Oct 4, 2013)

CH1 said:


> In case anyone's interested Tescos in Acre Lane are having a clearout of African beers. Nigerian Goulda 5.2% (Heineken NV) is 60p for 600 ml bottles, Kenyan Tusker 4.2% (East African Breweries - Diageo) is £1 for 500ml bottles. Right at the entrance to the store. Gulder is a bargain I would say if you like bland bottled lager.


 
Great stuff. Have picked up some when they have done similar in the past. Can't remember what it was but it was cheap and strong. And bland (which isn't a problem if it's got the % required).


----------



## editor (Oct 4, 2013)

teuchter said:


> Good to see the Thameslink line and Loughborough Junction station mentioned in there - it might also be worth mentioning Herne Hill station, which gives access both to the Victoria and Thameslink lines. When I lived on Brixton Hill I used it a fair bit - nice walk across Brockwell park to get there.
> 
> Also, Tulse Hill now gives quite good connections to East London (about 30 mins to Shoreditch) via the ELL extension, changing at Peckham Rye.


Cheers - I'll update the article when I get some free time.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 4, 2013)

What's all this polite helpfulness?


----------



## teuchter (Oct 4, 2013)

TruXta said:


> What's all this polite helpfulness?


----------



## editor (Oct 4, 2013)

The Brixton Drawing Project is going on until the 6th October. It's all free, and in a lovely space, so any budding sketchers may want to drop in and join in.











http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/10/...way-and-open-until-the-6th-oct-photo-feature/


----------



## editor (Oct 4, 2013)

Looks to be a good charity night on at Kaff tonight - free to get in, 10 comedians plus cheap cocktails. 7.30pm onwards.

I'll try and swing by on my way to see Larry Love.

http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/10/...ten-comedians-and-djs-7-30pm-fri-4th-october/


----------



## T & P (Oct 4, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> My problem with Andy was that he only seemed to do the one haircut, with a few minor variations.


 Given the signage of the business, it's not a number 3 all over, is it?


----------



## Onket (Oct 4, 2013)

T & P said:


> Given the signage of the business, it's not a number 3 all over, is it?


 
Flat top.


----------



## leanderman (Oct 4, 2013)

After Sky cleared out, Avon have not parked the bus in Windrush square.

How much is Lambeth getting for this?


----------



## editor (Oct 4, 2013)

leanderman said:


> After Sky cleared out, Avon have not parked the bus in Windrush square.
> 
> How much is Lambeth getting for this?


It seem a really tacky use of a 'public' space.


----------



## editor (Oct 4, 2013)

teuchter said:


> Good to see the Thameslink line and Loughborough Junction station mentioned in there - it might also be worth mentioning Herne Hill station, which gives access both to the Victoria and Thameslink lines. When I lived on Brixton Hill I used it a fair bit - nice walk across Brockwell park to get there.
> 
> Also, Tulse Hill now gives quite good connections to East London (about 30 mins to Shoreditch) via the ELL extension, changing at Peckham Rye.


teuchter  I've added your comments, but am wondering if the comment about 'access to the Victoria line' might confuse visitors a bit? 


> *HERNE HILL & TULSE HILL* Both stations are a bit of a walk out of central Brixton, but Herne Hill station gives access both to the Victoria and Thameslink lines, and Tulse Hill has good connections to East London (about 30 mins to Shoreditch) via the ELL extension, changing at Peckham Rye.


http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/brixton-...bus-information-plus-lastfirst-journey-times/


----------



## Thimble Queen (Oct 4, 2013)

yeah 'access to the victoria line' could give the impression that you could catch it from that station...


----------



## editor (Oct 4, 2013)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> yeah 'access to the victoria line' could give the impression that you could catch it from that station...


That's what I thought. I'll take it out for now.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 4, 2013)

Herne Hill gives direct access to _Victoria_ (but you can also get off at Brixton to get the Victoria Line)


----------



## editor (Oct 4, 2013)

Blimey O'Riley. There's some van parked outside the Barrier Block with a sound system so massive that it's setting off all the car alarms.


----------



## editor (Oct 4, 2013)

Anti Nazi sticker on a lamp post opposite the Barrier Block.


----------



## Corax (Oct 4, 2013)

Ms T said:


> I will be walking with Mr Magpie and his dogs on Sunday, probably.  No doubt there will be a pit stop in the Commercial.


There's a _*Mr*_ Magpie?

Fuck.

Dreams: shattered.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Oct 4, 2013)

editor said:


> Anti Nazi sticker on a lamp post opposite the Barrier Block.
> 
> View attachment 41474



original nazihunters made me think of some kind uk apache/hopkins hybrid


----------



## Thimble Queen (Oct 4, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Herne Hill gives direct access to _Victoria_ (but you can also get off at Brixton to get the Victoria Line)



Victoria station maybe just to make it super clear?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Oct 5, 2013)

There is not a thread about Brixton JobCentre and the bad stuff that goes on in that miserable overheated building. I hope that someone starts it before me. If not i will.


----------



## Onket (Oct 5, 2013)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> Victoria station maybe just to make it super clear?



Very clear.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 5, 2013)

So when the Canterbury Arms is gone where will the  Brixton police drink?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Oct 5, 2013)

Badgers said:


> So when the Canterbury Arms is gone where will the  Brixton police drink?



In the sewer hopefully.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 5, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:
			
		

> In the sewer hopefully.



Is that Champagne and Fromage?


----------



## Winot (Oct 5, 2013)

Onket said:


> Very clear.



Clear.


----------



## editor (Oct 5, 2013)

There was a great gig in the Albert last night - Larry Love (Alabama 3) did a set with his side project band. The place was rammed full of familiar, friendly faces. Loved it.







http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/10/...lighters-at-the-brixton-prince-albert-photos/


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 5, 2013)

leanderman said:


> I like that supermarket. The Tesco on Brixton Hill is a sorry sight though. Will it even last?



A month into opening and they still don't stock frozen sweetcorn.  Guy said they were only a small shop and couldn't stock everything.  I told him sweetcorn was a common food loved by children the world over.  (Well I didn't really say that, but I did say it was common)


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 5, 2013)

CH1 said:


> In case not reported elsewhere, a guy working in one of these modules this morning at the Somerleyton Road end told me they were installing new fire doors in Southwyck House.



ALL tenants are getting new doors.  Friend's already had his installed.  They're very nice as well.  Letterbox way further down the door to avoid people reaching through letterbox and up.  Two locks, plus a safety chain.  No glass panels now either.  Automatic closing, but able to be open from the outside if it shuts while you're putting the rubbish out etc.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 5, 2013)

Oh forgot, I'd imagine the postman absolutely hates them as he now has to bend down to stick your post through the letterbox or bend down to flap your letterbox if you don't have a doorbell installed 

eta:  Take a good few hours (near to half a day) to install as well depending on existing framework, so be prepared to take half a day off work (or get someone in to housesit) if you're getting one


----------



## Onket (Oct 5, 2013)

They would use the intercom, I expect.


----------



## editor (Oct 5, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> ALL tenants are getting new doors.  Friend's already had his installed.  They're very nice as well.  Letterbox way further down the door to avoid people reaching through letterbox and up.  Two locks, plus a safety chain.  No glass panels now either.  Automatic closing, but able to be open from the outside if it shuts while you're putting the rubbish out etc.


Nowt wrong with the current one.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 5, 2013)

Onket said:


> They would use the intercom, I expect.



Not always unfortunately.  A lot of blocks only have one main intercom at the main door to flats.  If someone else has let postman in, he'd still need to knock on doors individually.  This particular block of flats doesn't have individual doorbells.  You have to rely on someone rapping with their knuckles, which can be impossible to hear if you're asleep or have tv or music on.  We installed a doorbell that sticks to front door with a bit of stick tape which communicates with a unit plugged into a plug socket.  Postman can no longer use the excuse that he knocked, because there's no way you can NOT hear it as it's so loud and plays awful tunes


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 5, 2013)

editor said:


> Nowt wrong with the current one.



Is it newish then?  Does it have glass panels?  Is it a proper fire door?  Can it be opened from the outside without keys etc?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 5, 2013)

PS editor:  If it's not up to standards, you don't have a choice.  Even if you own your council flat, you'll eventually be made to pay for and have one installed (or so I've been led to believe by guy that fitted friend's)

PPS:  You're not even allowed to paint them apparently because of the special paint they use, but you do get a choice of four (or it may have been five) colours


----------



## Onket (Oct 5, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> PS editor:  If it's not up to standards, you don't have a choice.  Even if you own your council flat, you'll eventually be made to pay for and have one installed (or so I've been led to believe by guy that fitted friend's)



Quite right too.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 5, 2013)

Onket said:


> Quite right too.



They ain't cheap unfortunately, so I feel sorry for homeowners


----------



## Onket (Oct 5, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> They ain't cheap unfortunately, so I feel sorry for homeowners



Of course.


----------



## editor (Oct 5, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Is it newish then?  Does it have glass panels?  Is it a proper fire door?  Can it be opened from the outside without keys etc?


It's a rock solid wooden door reinforced with a large metal strip running down the three locks. Tough as old nails.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 5, 2013)

editor said:


> It's a rock solid wooden door reinforced with a large metal strip running down the three locks. Tough as old nails.



A London bar?

Well I'm not sure if these new regulations are entirely down to fire safety after the fire in Camberwell or whether it's general safety as well.  Imagine putting handles on the outside is for such purposes as I've mentioned above, especially if you leave house temporarily (without your keys) and you have left young children in the property.  I think the extra locks are obviously for safety (burglaries etc), but the handle outside I imagine is there for a reason.

My friend keeps leaving door unlocked all night because he forgets there's a handle outside now and anyone can walk in unless he remembers to lock it


----------



## Effrasurfer (Oct 5, 2013)

Any advice on the best way to dispose of a big old analogue TV these days please? Are the British Heart Foundation still picking them up?


----------



## story (Oct 5, 2013)

What the blithering fuck is going on with the floor in The Albert?

Theories I heard last night include aliens probing under the floor, an earthquake, and a whale swimming up the Thames, up the Effra and trying to breach under the Albert.


----------



## colacubes (Oct 5, 2013)

story said:


> What the blithering fuck is going on with the floor in The Albert?
> 
> Theories I heard last night include aliens probing under the floor, an earthquake, and a whale swimming up the Thames, up the Effra and trying to breach under the Albert.



Have you seen Tremors?  That's my personal theory - a massive worm is going to force it's way up and try and take over the pub.  If you see Kevin Bacon in the pub at any point, I advise you to panic


----------



## story (Oct 5, 2013)

colacubes said:


> Have you seen Tremors?  That's my personal theory - a massive worm is going to force it's way up and try and take over the pub.  If you see Kevin Bacon in the pub at any point, I advise you to panic




Oh yeah, Sandworms was the other theory I heard last night. I'll keep an eye out for Mr Bacon, or Sting.


----------



## sparkybird (Oct 5, 2013)

Effrasurfer said:


> Any advice on the best way to dispose of a big old analogue TV these days please? Are the British Heart Foundation still picking them up?



 Try freecycle - someone took ours and was very happy with it!


----------



## Crispy (Oct 5, 2013)

Stick it on the pavement with a "in full working order" sticker on it and it'll go in no time.


----------



## Frumious B. (Oct 5, 2013)

Badgers said:


> So when the Canterbury Arms is gone where will the  Brixton police drink?


I heard that one of them used to drink at the Albert - her boyf is/was a regular. But she was rumbled so stopped going. 

No idea if there's any truth to this story but it's good gossip.


----------



## T & P (Oct 5, 2013)

story said:


> What the blithering fuck is going on with the floor in The Albert?
> 
> Theories I heard last night include aliens probing under the floor, an earthquake, and a whale swimming up the Thames, up the Effra and trying to breach under the Albert.


Hipsters.


----------



## story (Oct 5, 2013)

T & P said:


> Hipsters.





Hipsters have given the Albert the hump?


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 6, 2013)

Passing north down Brixton road just around midnight last night
the " change " was very evident. There was quite a crowd outside
the crown and anchor plus there was a cop car in attendance, 
was anyone off here there ?


----------



## uk benzo (Oct 6, 2013)

I managed to take a photo of a steam tractor driving through Brixton this morning. It was a great sight!


----------



## madolesance (Oct 6, 2013)

editor said:


> There was a great gig in the Albert last night - Larry Love (Alabama 3) did a set with his side project band. The place was rammed full of familiar, friendly faces. Loved it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This indeed was fantastic! 

The only down side was leaving the Grosvenor at 5am. Still much fun was had. Classic evening/ morning.


----------



## editor (Oct 6, 2013)

Sure seems to be a *lot* of police cars whizzing around the estate right now.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 7, 2013)

Effrasurfer said:


> Any advice on the best way to dispose of a big old analogue TV these days please? Are the British Heart Foundation still picking them up?


stick it on the urban recycling forum


----------



## editor (Oct 7, 2013)

Some archive photos: 
Brixton Reclaim the Streets, 1998 






http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/10/...chive-photos-and-video-footage-6th-june-1998/


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 7, 2013)

I remember people up the lamp-posts, but I'm sure I saw a naked guy up one as well (McDonalds end of the road)


----------



## el-ahrairah (Oct 7, 2013)

editor said:


> Anti Nazi sticker on a lamp post opposite the Barrier Block.
> 
> View attachment 41474


 
i seen one of them in anerley recently too i think...


----------



## Onket (Oct 7, 2013)

editor said:


> Some archive photos:
> Brixton Reclaim the Streets, 1998
> 
> 
> ...



High street chain stores!

Anyone would think it was a recent thing!


----------



## el-ahrairah (Oct 7, 2013)

Effrasurfer said:


> Any advice on the best way to dispose of a big old analogue TV these days please? Are the British Heart Foundation still picking them up?


 
BHF do collect, but i've always found that putting things straight onto the street normally has a 12 hour turnover!


----------



## leanderman (Oct 7, 2013)

A collapsed drain has closed this street to traffic, suspending the car tyranny.

It's made people talk more and kids have, for the first time in years, been playing with their neighbours.


----------



## editor (Oct 7, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> BHF do collect, but i've always found that putting things straight onto the street normally has a 12 hour turnover!


Not so much with huge old analogue TVs. Nobody wants them any more.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 7, 2013)

editor said:


> Not so much with huge old analogue TVs. Nobody wants them any more.



Worth a try. I have had old CRT monitors snapped up in a flash.


----------



## ash (Oct 7, 2013)

Our neighbour had ours when we left it outside. He did knock and ask first 
: )


editor said:


> Not so much with huge old analogue TVs. Nobody wants them any more.


----------



## editor (Oct 7, 2013)

ash said:


> Our neighbour had ours when we left it outside. He did knock and ask first
> : )


They used to go in seconds around my estate, but now they only ever seem to slowly make their way to the dump outside. I still put out electric gear with a note to say it's working, and a fair bit of it still goes, mind.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 7, 2013)

Put it on freecycle. A selection of the area's flakiest people will say they want it and then fail to show up, or get lost on the way. Or turn up without any transport to move it. But someone will probably take it.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 7, 2013)

teuchter said:


> Put it on freecycle. A selection of the area's flakiest people will say they want it and then fail to show up, or get lost on the way. Or turn up without any transport to move it. But someone will probably take it.



We picked up a colander from a woman on freecycle once. She pointed out that it was good 'freecycle etiquette' to give a bottle of wine when collecting something  It was a plastic colander.


----------



## Onket (Oct 7, 2013)

Bit late to mention it when you turned up with a tin of White Ace.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 7, 2013)




----------



## editor (Oct 7, 2013)

Oh great. Some posh people are having a photo shoot in Kaff, right next to where I'm sitting. 

*gets coat


----------



## snowy_again (Oct 7, 2013)

Are posh people meant to keep clear from you? How would they know?


----------



## editor (Oct 7, 2013)

snowy_again said:


> Are posh people meant to keep clear from you? How would they know?


I don't care what their class is but being blasted by strobe flash and having to listen to loud people exclaiming "Ya, that's great. Quirky! Like Cindi Lauper," when you're trying to have a quiet coffee and get some work done is fucking annoying. 

Still, if that's your kind of thing, it looks like they'll be here for a while.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 7, 2013)

One of the worst things about cafe culture is how people think they can just go in there and talk and laugh and generally make a noise. No-one ever thinks about the people on their laptops doing their important work.


----------



## Onket (Oct 7, 2013)

People taking pictures of other people and other things. Tsk.


----------



## editor (Oct 7, 2013)

teuchter said:


> One of the worst things about cafe culture is how people think they can just go in there and talk and laugh and generally make a noise. No-one ever thinks about the people on their laptops doing their important work.


Ah, here's Mr Sneery, right on cue, doing his best to ensure that this forum retains its unpleasant, bitchy atmosphere.

For your information, I have no problem at all with people talking and laughing in a cafe, but I do have a bit of a problem with a load of people suddenly setting up a photographic studio right next to me, and then firing off blinding, rapid-fire strobe flashes while shouting instructions to the model, without even an 'excuse me.'

I don't think that's an unreasonable comment.


----------



## Onket (Oct 7, 2013)

.


----------



## Dan U (Oct 7, 2013)

leanderman said:


> A collapsed drain has closed this street to traffic, suspending the car tyranny.
> 
> It's made people talk more and kids have, for the first time in years, been playing with their neighbours.



I was in Bristol at the weekend and the street round the corner from my mates was shut for what looked like no other purpose than everyone playing each other at swingball in the road. They had a street party earlier in the summer as well with a ska band. 

Apparently there is some initiative where you can apply to close your road a certain amount of times a year if everyone agrees. Seemed great to me.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Oct 7, 2013)

leanderman said:


> A collapsed drain has closed this street to traffic, suspending the car tyranny.
> 
> It's made people talk more and kids have, for the first time in years, been playing with their neighbours.





leanderman said:


> A collapsed drain has closed this street to traffic, suspending the car tyranny.
> 
> It's made people talk more and kids have, for the first time in years, been playing with their neighbours.


what a great picture it reminds me of my childhood in the seventies.


----------



## leanderman (Oct 7, 2013)

SarfLondoner said:


> what a great picture it reminds me of my childhood in the seventies.



God bless the iOS7 filters!


----------



## leanderman (Oct 7, 2013)

Dan U said:


> I was in Bristol at the weekend and the street round the corner from my mates was shut for what looked like no other purpose than everyone playing each other at swingball in the road. They had a street party earlier in the summer as well with a ska band.
> 
> Apparently there is some initiative where you can apply to close your road a certain amount of times a year if everyone agrees. Seemed great to me.



Bristol leads the way in play streets.

Lambeth has ignored my plea for a similar scheme here, but is going to trial it soon.

We may just shut the road anyway. It's ours after all


----------



## Manter (Oct 7, 2013)

leanderman said:


> A collapsed drain has closed this street to traffic, suspending the car tyranny.
> 
> It's made people talk more and kids have, for the first time in years, been playing with their neighbours.


Great photo


----------



## SarfLondoner (Oct 7, 2013)

leanderman said:


> God bless the iOS7 filters!


And the lack of cars and kids playing carefree on the street.


----------



## editor (Oct 7, 2013)

Just in case anyone missed it, I'm compiling a list of Brixton sports listings. It's not finished yet, so all suggestions welcomed.
http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/brixton-sports-listings-suggestions-please.315745/


----------



## teuchter (Oct 7, 2013)

editor said:


> Ah, here's Mr Sneery, right on cue, doing his best to ensure that this forum retains its unpleasant, bitchy atmosphere.
> 
> For your information, I have no problem at all with people talking and laughing in a cafe, but I do have a bit of a problem with a load of people suddenly setting up a photographic studio right next to me, and then firing off blinding, rapid-fire strobe flashes while shouting instructions to the model, without even an 'excuse me.'
> 
> I don't think that's an unreasonable comment.



I think you may have had one latte grande too many when you wrote this.


----------



## editor (Oct 7, 2013)

teuchter said:


> I think you may have had one latte grande too many when you wrote this.


Can you just stop the endless baiting, please? Thanks.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 7, 2013)

editor said:


> Can you just stop the endless baiting, please? Thanks.


Can you tone down your unpleasant ad hominem over-reactions to any post of mine that is in any way critical of anything you've written, please? Thanks.


----------



## editor (Oct 7, 2013)

teuchter said:


> Can you tone down your unpleasant ad hominem over-reactions to any post of mine that is in any way critical of anything you've written, please? Thanks.


So exactly what were you being 'critical' of when I posted up about a loud and annoying strobe-blasting photo shoot starting up right  next to me in a cafe?

What was your point, if it wasn't just another of your unpleasant little digs?
Would you not be annoyed if strobe flashes started going off in your face when you were in a cafe?

And - more tellingly - would you have made the same gnarly comments if someone else posted up the same thing?

I'd like to get this sorted out because I'm fed up with all this back-biting and sneering which is very much to the detriment of the forum.

*edited to add comments.


----------



## Effrasurfer (Oct 7, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> stick it on the urban recycling forum


Ooh! That looks a lot more user friendly than Freecycle.


----------



## Effrasurfer (Oct 7, 2013)

Thanks for the all the disposal tips. The good news is, my daughter has decided she still needs it to play Guitar Hero on,


----------



## teuchter (Oct 7, 2013)

editor said:


> So exactly what were you being 'critical' of when I posted up about a loud and annoying strobe-blasting photo shoot starting up right  next to me in a cafe?
> 
> What was your point, if it wasn't just another of your unpleasant little digs?
> Would you not be annoyed if strobe flashes started going off in your face when you were in a cafe?
> ...


You made a couple of posts which seemed to put the main emphasis not on strobe flashes but on the people being "posh", "loud", and speaking in a certain way. Plus saying that you were trying to have a "quiet coffee" and "were trying to get some work done".

My thought upon reading this was that if someone wants to get some work done without people around them talking loudly in accents they don't like, maybe they would be better sitting in the library than in a youth-oriented cafe in central Brixton.

Also, that cafes like that can't really be expected to be run in such a way that prioritises people getting work done on their laptops.

So my comment was meant to make this not terribly controversial point in what I thought was a pretty gentle way.

And I am consequently accused of trying to generate an "unpleasant bitchy atmosphere" in this forum.

It seems a bit over the top to me.


----------



## editor (Oct 7, 2013)

teuchter said:


> You made a couple of posts which seemed to put the main emphasis not on strobe flashes but on the people being "posh", "loud", and speaking in a certain way.


That's simply nor true. I initially made just two posts, the second of which clarified my objection:


editor said:


> I don't care what their class is but being blasted by strobe flash and having to listen to loud people exclaiming "Ya, that's great. Quirky! Like Cindi Lauper," when you're trying to have a quiet coffee and get some work done is fucking annoying.


It was over an hour later that you decided to respond with the predictable sneering comments. At no point have I even mentioned having a laptop so I've no idea why you keep going on about them.

Now will you answer my questions please, just so we can get to the root of this and hopefully change things for the better.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 8, 2013)

editor said:


> That's simply nor true.



You don't get to decree how your posts seem to other people after the event. I've told you how the posts seemed to me, and the evidence suggests that other posters had a similar reaction.

You chose to specifically mention "posh" people in your first post. The fact that you subsequently claimed not to care "what their class is" does not change the fact that you made that choice. In any case, you then went on to quote their posh exclamations... "Ya". In actual fact this was something I was tempted to comment on initially but decided not to because I couldn't be bothered with the inevitable confrontation. 

What are the unanswered questions? Yes I would be annoyed with a strobe flash going off repeatedly right in my face. Yes I would have made similar comments if someone else had posted the same thing. Do you think you are the only person I ever disagree with on u75? 

I'm sure this is all very exciting for everyone else to read.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 8, 2013)

BC


----------



## editor (Oct 8, 2013)

teuchter said:


> I've told you how the posts seemed to me, and the evidence suggests that other posters had a similar reaction.


"The evidence." LOL. 

Just give the sneery digs a rest please, or - even better - just ignore my posts from now on and I'll gladly do the same with yours, and I can confidently state that the forum will be _all the better_ for it.


----------



## editor (Oct 8, 2013)

I passed The Park development again today (close to the Academy).





I do find it a bit odd that you can register your interest in buying a property when you don't actually know how much it will cost.

And what's a 'sustainable new home'?

http://www.site-sales.co.uk/theparkstockwell/contact.html


----------



## Onket (Oct 8, 2013)

editor said:


> "The evidence." LOL
> Just give the sneery digs a rest please, or - even better - just ignore my posts from now on and I'll gladly do the same with yours, and I can confidently state that the forum will be _all the better_ for it.



Perhaps you should put everyone who dares disagree with you on ignore? Would certainly be better for everyone else if you stopped this desperate 'woe is me, someone has made a sneery remark' rubbish every time.

The only sneery remarks regularly seen on here are your tiresome self-pitying guff about 'braying' 'posh' people. Yawn.


----------



## gabi (Oct 8, 2013)

editor said:


> "The evidence." LOL.
> 
> Just give the sneery digs a rest please, or - even better - just ignore my posts from now on and I'll gladly do the same with yours, and I can confidently state that the forum will be _all the better_ for it.



Hmm... why introduce the word 'posh' if minutes later you say that their class has nothing to do with your irritation?


----------



## snowy_again (Oct 8, 2013)

editor said:


> Ah, here's Mr Sneery, right on cue, doing his best to ensure that this forum retains its unpleasant, bitchy atmosphere.
> 
> For your information, I have no problem at all with people talking and laughing in a cafe, but I do have a bit of a problem with a load of people suddenly setting up a photographic studio right next to me, and then firing off blinding, rapid-fire strobe flashes while shouting instructions to the model, without even an 'excuse me.'
> 
> I don't think that's an unreasonable comment.



Thats a remarkable bit of transference there [name removed] - particularly when you started the conversation by making perceived judgemental comments about some strangers - who I can only assume got permission from your friends at Kaff to use it for photos.

And no, in answer to your question, its not my sort of thing either. But if a bar thats plugged on here, via your twitter feed, and your blogs & listing sites gets used by other people, perhaps you should keep your preferred brixton locations for a bit of social media node activity a little more discrete. Either that or accept that somewhere like Kaff doesn't mind people using it as a photo location as it makes it more well known, and makes it more financially viable, in a time where booze sales are down.

As for your comments about unpleasant bitchy - most people who I know know about this site, think we're a bunch of strange curtain twitchers anyway.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 8, 2013)

Seems a cold snap is coming. Wrap up warm tomorrow peeps


----------



## Dan U (Oct 8, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Seems a cold snap is coming. Wrap up warm tomorrow peeps



Ez grandad


----------



## editor (Oct 8, 2013)

snowy_again said:


> Thats a remarkable bit of transference there [name removed]


Don't post up my real name please.


----------



## editor (Oct 8, 2013)

gabi said:


> Hmm... why introduce the word 'posh' if minutes later you say that their class has nothing to do with your irritation?


It was a _descriptor_. If you were sat where I was it was initially the most obvious thing about them, given the volume they were talking at each other as they set up. The thunderous strobe came later. 
Christ, this is so fucking trivial. Haven't you got better things to go on about?


----------



## editor (Oct 8, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Seems a cold snap is coming. Wrap up warm tomorrow peeps


I'm all for a cold snap. Cold weather = coats = more pockets = more space for camera.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 8, 2013)

In shocking local news The Albert no longer does chips with their burgers.... 

Fries instead


----------



## editor (Oct 8, 2013)

Badgers said:


> In shocking local news The Albert no longer does chips with their burgers....
> 
> Fries instead


Freedom fries, I hope.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 8, 2013)

editor said:


> Freedom fries, I hope.



They are known as 'Edgy Fries'


----------



## editor (Oct 8, 2013)

Badgers said:


> They are known as 'Edgy Fries'


I hope they come with lashings and lashings of Vibrant Sauce.


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 8, 2013)

editor said:


> I passed The Park development again today (close to the Academy).
> 
> View attachment 41606
> 
> ...



Cost is a secondary consideration once you know that.... "Stockwell is at the heart of a dynamic and fashionable London"


----------



## Crispy (Oct 8, 2013)

Edgy And Vibrant has, through ironic overuse, now become meaningless wordnoise. It's like "innit" or "y'know" or any Fast Show catchphrase.


----------



## editor (Oct 8, 2013)

cuppa tee said:


> Cost is a secondary consideration once you know that.... "Stockwell is at the heart of a dynamic and fashionable London"


I can't live without some dynamism.


----------



## editor (Oct 8, 2013)

The Met Police has posted this up.

"Can you help us identify this man suspected of rape? watch this video."


----------



## Onket (Oct 8, 2013)

editor said:


> Christ, this is so fucking trivial. Haven't you got better things to go on about?


 
Indeed. Perhaps you should thinkl twice before mentioning it next time?


----------



## el-ahrairah (Oct 8, 2013)

can you all just stop please?  i like a internet feud as much as the next person but this is getting dull.  some sort of moratorium?


----------



## TruXta (Oct 8, 2013)

Onket 
teuchter 
editor 
@ myself

take heed of the bunny rabbit's words eh?


----------



## editor (Oct 8, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> can you all just stop please?  i like a internet feud as much as the next person but this is getting dull.  some sort of moratorium?


Yes please. I'm more than happy to agree to not to respond with any personal digs, 'criticism' or anything else other than Brixton-related chat.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 8, 2013)

[redacted for PEACE]


----------



## editor (Oct 8, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Nice of you to get in a little dig there.  Please, ed, you're as bad as any of us, so just leave it eh. Adios, cabrones.


It really wasn't a dig - I was just stating what this thread was set up for but in the spirit of _glasnost _I've removed it. You may want to edit your post too?


----------



## Onket (Oct 8, 2013)

Hang on a minute, different people's opinions of the change Brixton is currently going through _*IS*_ Brixton related 'general chat'. Are we expected to all button our lips just because one person isn't interested in other people's opinons? 

Doesn't it generally go-

someone posts
someone replies
someone responds
=discussion

what we currently have is-

someone posts
someone replies
original poster claims reply is a personal dig
original replier points out that it isn't
original poster bans original replier in addition to anyone else who doesn't agree with him


----------



## el-ahrairah (Oct 8, 2013)

opinions and discussion would be nice.  what we've got now isn't that.  really, it isn't.  and it's really really boring.  if you're going to fight, at least be funny and / or inventive.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 8, 2013)

Onket said:


> Hang on a minute, different people's opinions of the change Brixton is currently going through _*IS*_ Brixton related 'general chat'. Are we expected to all button our lips just because one person isn't interested in other people's opinons?
> 
> Doesn't it generally go-
> 
> ...


That's not really fair representation of what has been going on round these parts and you bloody well know it. I'm as guilty as you so it's not me singling you out unfairly.


----------



## Onket (Oct 8, 2013)

Of course that's a fair representation!

This whole situation has come about as a result of one person not being able to take criticism.


----------



## Onket (Oct 8, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> opinions and discussion would be nice.  what we've got now isn't that.  really, it isn't.


 
Totally agree with that, hence my post #468


----------



## TruXta (Oct 8, 2013)

Onket said:


> Of course that's a fair representation!
> 
> This whole situation has come about as a result of one person not being able to take criticism.


It's really not. Ed has definitely contributed to this debacle, but it's obvious for all to see that you're taking more than a little bit of delight in sticking your boot in where it's not needed. And in any case, if his posts bother you that much, why not just ignore them and move on?


----------



## Onket (Oct 8, 2013)

TruXta said:


> It's really not. Ed has definitely contributed to this debacle, but it's obvious for all to see that you're taking more than a little bit of delight in sticking your boot in where it's not needed. And in any case, if his posts bother you that much, why not just ignore them and move on?


 
It isn't delight, it's that I've had enough. These aren't his boards, they are our boards.

The ignore function is utter bollocks and resolves nothing. Might as well stick your fingers in your ears & sing, la, la, la, la, la.


----------



## cesare (Oct 8, 2013)

Onket said:


> It isn't delight, it's that I've had enough. These aren't his boards, they are our boards.
> 
> The ignore function is utter bollocks and resolves nothing. Might as well stick your fingers in your ears & sing, la, la, la, la, la.


Think of it as a pub, with Editor as your landlord.


----------



## story (Oct 8, 2013)

So anyway....


----------



## TruXta (Oct 8, 2013)

Onket said:


> It isn't delight, it's that I've had enough. These aren't his boards, they are our boards.
> 
> The ignore function is utter bollocks and resolves nothing. Might as well stick your fingers in your ears & sing, la, la, la, la, la.


I didn't mention the ignore button, I meant just read it, go _meh_ and move on.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## Onket (Oct 8, 2013)

cesare said:


> Think of it as a pub, with Editor as your landlord.


 
It isn't a pub, and he's not anything remotely like a landlord.


----------



## Onket (Oct 8, 2013)

TruXta said:


> I didn't mention the ignore button, I meant just read it, go _meh_ and move on.


 
Fair enough. I have tried.


----------



## cesare (Oct 8, 2013)

Onket said:


> It isn't a pub, and he's not anything remotely like a landlord.


I didn't say it was a pub. I like to think of it that way though.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 8, 2013)

Onket said:


> Fair enough. I have tried.


Try harder then.


----------



## Onket (Oct 8, 2013)

cesare said:


> I didn't say it was a pub. I like to think of it that way though.


 
Good for you.


----------



## Onket (Oct 8, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Try harder then.


 
Nah, trying to ignore it doesn't work. Best he stops. Only way for that to happen is for it to be challenged each and every time.


----------



## cesare (Oct 8, 2013)

Onket said:


> Good for you.


Whatever works, eh?


----------



## TruXta (Oct 8, 2013)

Onket said:


> Nah, trying to ignore it doesn't work. Best he stops. Only way for that to happen is for it to be challenged each and every time.


Why tho? It doesn't work - at all. I happened to read some old Brixton threads from about 2005 last week, and it was exactly the same as now, in tone, in content and in pointlessness. The posters were different, but everything else was the same.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 8, 2013)

*Brixton JCP* ‏@BrixtonJCP
Brixton McDonalds is recruiting for a Crew Member. 
Apply online via http://ow.ly/pnJbf #*Brixton*.


----------



## Onket (Oct 8, 2013)

cesare said:


> Whatever works, eh?


 
The fact that you need to think of something to justify it speaks volumes, tbf.


----------



## Onket (Oct 8, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Why tho? It doesn't work - at all. I happened to read some old Brixton threads from about 2005 last week, and it was exactly the same as now, in tone, in content and in pointlessness. The posters were different, but everything else was the same.


 
So everyone should just ignore editor? Brilliant.


----------



## cesare (Oct 8, 2013)

Onket said:


> The fact that you need to think of something to justify it speaks volumes, tbf.


Not really. I like the imagery of mine host and the bar staff breaking up the occasional brawl; the locals wading in from time to time to separate the fight then retiring back to their game of dominos in the corner;  the sharp intake of breath when someone new and unusual wanders in and strikes up a conversation; etc etc


----------



## teuchter (Oct 8, 2013)

It's actually a bit pathetic that people are effectively suggesting a policy of appeasement to deal with all this. On urban75 and all.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 8, 2013)

teuchter said:


> It's actually a bit pathetic that people are effectively suggesting a policy of appeasement to deal with all this. On urban75 and all.


Appeasement? How about acting like a reasonable person? I can't remember the last time I read a post of yours in this thread that wasn't whinging and moaning. If that's all you're here for I don't understand why you bother.


----------



## story (Oct 8, 2013)

I rather enjoy teuchter 's take on things.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 8, 2013)

story has been here longer than you TruXta and therefore your judgement is over-ruled. Now get to work and make some posts that aren't whinging and moaning about other people whinging and moaning.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 8, 2013)

teuchter said:


> story has been here longer than you TruXta and therefore your judgement is over-ruled. Now get to work and make some posts that aren't whinging and moaning about other people whinging and moaning.


At least you admit to being a whinger and moaner then.


----------



## story (Oct 8, 2013)

Stop trying to curry favour with the prefects, teuchter !


----------



## Badgers (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## leanderman (Oct 8, 2013)

The only solution is for Teuchter and the Editor to have a 'Women in Love'-style fireside wrestling match.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 8, 2013)

TruXta said:


> At least you admit to being a whinger and moaner then.



No, I don't. Certainly no more than the average. I'm not sure where you have got this idea from.


----------



## Onket (Oct 8, 2013)

Some people are allowed to winge and moan, others not.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 8, 2013)

Oh dear god, are you two setting yourselves up as victims now?


----------



## Onket (Oct 8, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Oh dear god, are you two setting yourselves up as victims now?


 
Certainly no more than the average. I'm not sure where you have got this idea from.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 8, 2013)

> The Queen and the Duchess of Cornwall are to visit an inspirational riding club based in the heart of Brixton. The royal pair will come to Ebony Horse Club, in Millbrook Road, on October 29, it has been announced.



http://www.brixtonblog.com/queen-to-visit-brixton-riding-club/16629


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 8, 2013)

Badgers said:


> http://www.brixtonblog.com/queen-to-visit-brixton-riding-club/16629


The "champagne + fromage"
"effect" kicks in....... Next they'll be hunting our urban foxes


----------



## editor (Oct 8, 2013)

In actual Brixton chat, I had a splendid lunch at The Lounge today and then repaired to the Albert for a very reasonably priced IPA (£2.80/pint, if I recall correctly),


----------



## Badgers (Oct 8, 2013)

editor said:


> In actual Brixton chat, I had a splendid lunch at The Lounge today and then repaired to the Albert for a very reasonably priced IPA (£2.80/pint, if I recall correctly),



How was the service?


----------



## TruXta (Oct 8, 2013)

Did anyone speak English in there or was it all Greek to you, Ed?


----------



## editor (Oct 8, 2013)

Badgers said:


> How was the service?


Exemplary in both venues. 


TruXta said:


> Did anyone speak English in there or was it all Greek to you, Ed?


Um, OK.


----------



## han (Oct 8, 2013)

bloody hell.


----------



## Manter (Oct 8, 2013)

I went back to the registry office today to get more birth certificates, and there was a bride crying outside.  Last time I went to do the actual registering, there was a (different) bride crying outside.  Is this a registry office 'thing'?


----------



## cesare (Oct 8, 2013)

Manter said:


> I went back to the registry office today to get more birth certificates, and there was a bride crying outside.  Last time I went to do the actual registering, there was a (different) bride crying outside.  Is this a registry office 'thing'?


Were they dressed as brides?


----------



## story (Oct 8, 2013)

Manter said:


> I went back to the registry office today to get more birth certificates, and there was a bride crying outside.  Last time I went to do the actual registering, there was a (different) bride crying outside.  Is this a registry office 'thing'?




Maybe it's a Manter thing...


----------



## Manter (Oct 8, 2013)

story said:


> Maybe it's a Manter thing...


----------



## Manter (Oct 8, 2013)

cesare said:


> Were they dressed as brides?


yup, white dresses and bouquets.  today the bride was on her own- last week it seemed to be a whole wedding party with people in suits buzzing round...


----------



## cesare (Oct 8, 2013)

Manter said:


> yup, white dresses and bouquets.  today the bride was on her own- last week it seemed to be a whole wedding party with people in suits buzzing round...


Overcome with emotion perhaps. Maybe the one on her own got the date wrong


----------



## leanderman (Oct 8, 2013)

Manter said:


> I went back to the registry office today to get more birth certificates, and there was a bride crying outside.  Last time I went to do the actual registering, there was a (different) bride crying outside.  Is this a registry office 'thing'?



Yep. All their life, they dreamt of a church ceremony


----------



## Rushy (Oct 8, 2013)

Manter said:


> I went back to the registry office today to get more birth certificates, and there was a bride crying outside.  Last time I went to do the actual registering, there was a (different) bride crying outside.  Is this a registry office 'thing'?


They realised that the place they are getting married smells of wee?

ETA (phew - gotta be careful of the new message editor thingy which saves unposted messages!)


----------



## story (Oct 8, 2013)

story said:


> What the blithering fuck is going on with the floor in The Albert?
> 
> Theories I heard last night include aliens probing under the floor, an earthquake, and a whale swimming up the Thames, up the Effra and trying to breach under the Albert.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 8, 2013)

story said:
			
		

>



The Albert floor is a worry eh? Fuck knows what is going on there but it is not helpful to drinking


----------



## story (Oct 8, 2013)

Badgers said:


> The Albert floor is a worry eh? Fuck knows what is going on there but it is not helpful to drinking




Makes no difference to the drinking, I find, but it makes a fuck of a lot of difference to the staying-upright-and-walking-in-a-straight-line part of the equation.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 8, 2013)

story said:
			
		

> Makes no difference to the drinking, I find, but it makes a fuck of a lot of difference to the staying-upright-and-walking-in-a-straight-line part of the equation.



Yup  I have forgotten about it and nearly gone over a few times


----------



## T & P (Oct 8, 2013)

Maybe it is the drinking that makes the floor feel wobbly? Just a thought, like...


----------



## story (Oct 8, 2013)

T & P said:


> Maybe it is the drinking that makes the floor feel wobbly? Just a thought, like...




This was why everyone studiously ignored it for so long... no-one wanted to be the first to "see" it.

When I finally did say something, everyone jumped on it like they'd been _busting_ to say something.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Oct 8, 2013)

Manter said:


> I went back to the registry office today to get more birth certificates, and there was a bride crying outside.  Last time I went to do the actual registering, there was a (different) bride crying outside.  Is this a registry office 'thing'?



oh dear.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Oct 8, 2013)

story said:


> This was why everyone studiously ignored it for so long... no-one wanted to be the first to "see" it.
> 
> When I finally did say something, everyone jumped on it like they'd been _busting_ to say something.



for some of the regulars in the albert, seeing things that aren't actually there is an everyday phenomenom.

phenomenon?

where's my red line to tell me if things are spelt properly?

phenomeni?


----------



## story (Oct 8, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> for some of the regulars in the albert, seeing things that aren't actually there is an everyday phenomenom.
> 
> phenomenon?
> 
> ...




Yer, I know  You can tell by the thousand yard stare.


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 8, 2013)

editor said:


> I passed The Park development again today (close to the Academy).
> 
> View attachment 41606
> 
> ...



Also the flats in top photo used to be Council flats. All they are doing is putting in new windows/ doors/ kitchens etc. So a building that was built as social housing is being rebranded as "stylish new homes".


----------



## editor (Oct 9, 2013)

So, I was invited to the launch of the Honest Burgers in Portobello Road tonight. The people running the place were very nice indeed and the restaurant was pleasantly laid out, but the much-praised chips were nowhere near as exceptional as I'd hoped, and the veggie choice was excessively small (i.e. one choice that was at best OK). 

My friend thought the meat burgers were delicious though, but she did express surprise at the prices.


----------



## editor (Oct 9, 2013)

Coldharbour Lane between Atlantic Road and Gresham Road is completely blocked tonight for bridge/gas works.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 9, 2013)

How does it compare to the BV venue?


----------



## leanderman (Oct 9, 2013)

editor said:


> So, I was invited to the launch of the Honest Burgers in Portobello Road tonight. The people running the place were very nice indeed and the restaurant was pleasantly laid out, but the much-praised chips were nowhere near as exceptional as I'd hoped, and the veggie choice was excessively small (i.e. one choice that was at best OK).
> 
> My friend thought the meat burgers were delicious though, but she did express surprise at the prices.



More than the £7 or so here? Which seems pretty reasonable to me.


----------



## editor (Oct 9, 2013)

leanderman said:


> More than the £7 or so here? Which seems pretty reasonable to me.


I'm only passing on her thoughts about the perceived value! I think they might have been £8 though.


----------



## editor (Oct 9, 2013)

TruXta said:


> How does it compare to the BV venue?


It's a bit bigger with a downstairs area.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 9, 2013)

editor said:


> It's a bit bigger with a downstairs area.


Sure, I was thinking more of the food tho. Never tried their veggie burger tbh. Their chips were v good IMO.


----------



## editor (Oct 9, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Sure, I was thinking more of the food tho.


Oh sorry. I think it's the same menu so I guess it'll be the same food. I'm not really the best judge though, not being a meat eater.


----------



## editor (Oct 9, 2013)

It's still lovely and quiet along Coldharbour Lane right now.






More: http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/10/...et-closes-for-night-repairs-9th-october-2013/


----------



## gabi (Oct 9, 2013)

snowy_again said:


> most people who I know know about this site, think we're a bunch of strange curtain twitchers anyway.



Ha, yes, this is true... the site does have a certain reputation.

This month's thread is a particular car crash but im putting that down to the change of season in blighty


----------



## Kevs (Oct 9, 2013)

editor said:


> Just in case anyone missed it, I'm compiling a list of Brixton sports listings. It's not finished yet, so all suggestions welcomed.
> http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/brixton-sports-listings-suggestions-please.315745/



Tip: If you go swimming in the rec, they never check if you have a ticket for the sauna after 9pm when the attendant leaves.

Actually maybe you shouldn't add that.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 9, 2013)

Kevs said:


> Tip: If you go swimming in the rec, they never check if you have a ticket for the sauna after 9pm when the attendant leaves.
> 
> Actually maybe you shouldn't add that.



  Great tip!  I got caught by him once.... he let me off (I genuinely fucked up).. when I got back in there was an in-depth discussion amongst my fellow saunees about his iron-fist approach to sauna rules.


----------



## Rushy (Oct 9, 2013)

St Judes vicarage is on Grand Designs next week leanderman


----------



## Badgers (Oct 10, 2013)

Chilly Thursday. Not gloves and hat or anything but coat on for the first morning this week.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 10, 2013)

In other news u work with a woman from Shoreditch. She was moaning about a Shoreditch food/bar village thing charging £10 to get in on a weekend night recently. 

I said 'yeah but that is Shoreditch for you' in a sneery tone. She replied that 'you are from Brixton, Shoreditch is nowhere near as trendy'  

Win/Fail


----------



## Onket (Oct 10, 2013)

She's right.


----------



## Kevs (Oct 10, 2013)

Lambeth have moved the fireworks back to Brockwell for next month. I didn't see it elsewhere on here so thought I'd mention it

http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/Services/Environment/ParksGreenSpaces/EventsInParks/Fireworks.htm


----------



## Badgers (Oct 10, 2013)

Kevs said:


> Lambeth have moved the fireworks back to Brockwell for next month. I didn't see it elsewhere on here so thought I'd mention it
> 
> http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/Services/Environment/ParksGreenSpaces/EventsInParks/Fireworks.htm



Nice one eh? There is a thread somewhere but it bears repeating


----------



## editor (Oct 10, 2013)

Brixton ten years ago
















http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/10/brixton-october-2003-twelve-street-scenes-from-a-decade-ago/


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Oct 10, 2013)

Was Bush threatening to come to Brixton (and did he?)


----------



## editor (Oct 10, 2013)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Was Bush threatening to come to Brixton (and did he?)


London, not Brixton.


----------



## Onket (Oct 10, 2013)

editor said:


> London, not Brixton.


 
I remember going on the demo in central London.


----------



## editor (Oct 10, 2013)

Lambeth Teachers' strike, 17 Oct:
http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/10/lambeth-teachers-strike-17-october-nut-statement/


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Oct 10, 2013)

editor said:


> Lambeth Teachers' strike, 17 Oct:
> http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/10/lambeth-teachers-strike-17-october-nut-statement/


 
That image should have a 'trigger warning.'


----------



## nagapie (Oct 10, 2013)

I need to catch the 201 tomorrow. I know how where to get it from Herne Hill to the corner of Tulse Hill and Upper Tulse Hill but I want to catch it going the other way. How far from Brixton Hill do I need to walk up Upper Tulse Hill to find the bus stop going in the direction of HH?


----------



## Manter (Oct 10, 2013)

http://www.tfl.gov.uk/tfl/gettingaround/maps/buses/

Looks like it goes right up to the corner- have a peek on here.^


----------



## Crispy (Oct 10, 2013)

nagapie said:


> I need to catch the 201 tomorrow. I know how where to get it from Herne Hill to the corner of Tulse Hill and Upper Tulse Hill but I want to catch it going the other way. How far from Brixton Hill do I need to walk up Upper Tulse Hill to find the bus stop going in the direction of HH?


You don't. The nearest HH-bound bus stop to that end of Upper Tulse Hill is on Tulse Hill itself. The bus stops are marked on google maps, you want stop F


----------



## nagapie (Oct 10, 2013)

Crispy said:


> You don't. The nearest HH-bound bus stop to that end of Upper Tulse Hill is on Tulse Hill itself. The bus stops are marked on google maps, you want stop F



I thought that might be the case, will have a look.


----------



## Greebo (Oct 10, 2013)

nagapie said:


> I thought that might be the case, will have a look.


There's a stop on the towards HH side of Upper Tulse Hill, called Atwater Close.


----------



## nagapie (Oct 10, 2013)

I am actually an idiot and can't figure out what's going on on any of those links. Can someone give me written directions for walking. Can I walk up Tulse Hill past Trinity Rise and Upper Tulse Hill and will the next stop be for the 201?
Or can I walk up Upper Tulse Hill and will I then see Atwater Close on my left and be able to get the bus from there? And how far from the corner of Claverdale will that be as I'm not up for much walking?

Edit. Ok Atwater Close is easy to see and get to but where is the stop after that? I am actually closer to Tulse Hill so would prefer to find the next stop.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 10, 2013)

nagapie said:


> I am actually an idiot and can't figure out what's going on on any of those links. Can someone give me written directions for walking. Can I walk up Tulse Hill past Trinity Rise and Upper Tulse Hill and will the next stop be for the 201?
> Or can I walk up Upper Tulse Hill and will I then see Atwater Close on my left and be able to get the bus from there? And how far from the corner of Claverdale will that be as I'm not up for much walking?
> 
> Edit. Ok Atwater Close is easy to see and get to but where is the stop after that? I am actually closer to Tulse Hill so would prefer to find the next stop.


The next stop after Atwater Close is on Tulse Hill itself. The stop is called "Upper Tulse Hill" and it's between Trinity Rise and Skiffington Close. (what a great street name)


----------



## nagapie (Oct 10, 2013)

Crispy said:


> The next stop after Atwater Close is on Tulse Hill itself. The stop is called "Upper Tulse Hill" and it's between Trinity Rise and Skiffington Close. (what a great street name)



Ok, that's confirmed what I thought. That's perfect, thanks.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 11, 2013)

Evening Standard



> "I hope someone puts a brick through the window.” So wrote an online commentator about the arrival of a new champagne bar in Brixton Village. Champagne & Fromage opens next week; its welcome party is set to include a pack of protesters chanting “Yuppies out”.
> 
> On Facebook, the anti-champers campaigners — fans of hyperbole, the caps lock key and exclamation marks — wrote that they want to “DISTURB THE YUPPIE INFIDELS SO MUCH THAT THEY CHOKE ON THEIR RANCID FIZZ”. To stress their point — bubbly and Brie don’t belong in Brixton — they’ll be handing out Dairylea cheese slices and White Ace cider.
> 
> Ah, Dairylea. Made by Mondelez International, which was last year spun out of Kraft, the food giant that promised to protect jobs when it bought Cadbury’s and then axed staff anyway. And that’s washed down with a super-strength cider owned by a cash and carry firm, itself a subsidiary of a conglomerate with a turnover of £2.2 billion. Natural allies of the downtrodden worker both.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 11, 2013)

(And further into that piece.....


> *Badgers outfox Tory minister*
> Gaffe of the week goes to the Environment Secretary Owen Paterson. Asked why the Badgers cull needed to be extended after a failure to bump off enough bovine TB-spreaders, he replied: “The Badgers are moving the goalposts.”


.....)


----------



## Black Halo (Oct 11, 2013)

teuchter said:


> (And further into that piece.....
> .....)


Could have been worse he could have been outbadgered by foxes ...

I love the idea of a war council of badgers sitting around a table à la Dr Strangelove plotting the downfall of bovine-kind and out manoeuvring a conservative minister.


----------



## editor (Oct 11, 2013)

Lovely autumnal hues in Ruskin Park at the moment
http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/10/autumnal-reds-in-ruskin-park-south-london/


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Oct 11, 2013)

editor said:


> Lovely autumnal hues in Ruskin Park at the moment
> http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/10/autumnal-reds-in-ruskin-park-south-london/



It's a beautiful park, my mother used to take my sisters and i there during our school Summer holidays. Have always loved that covered walkway next to the bowling green. As a child i remember the confident squirrels eating from the hands of those that fed them but I was always too loud for them. Saw an albino squirrel there once as well, it was the talk of the park!
Great photo's, lovely colours, must take a bike ride up there when the weather improves.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Oct 11, 2013)

brixton rapist charged

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-24488368


----------



## Chilavert (Oct 11, 2013)

My grandad used to take me to feed the pigeons in Ruskin Park when I was a child.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 11, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> brixton rapist charged
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-24488368


I'm intrigued to know what "remanded" means in this story. It would be nice to think that the alleged assailant was remanded in custody - but given the curious way the judiciary works I suspect he will be on bail.


----------



## leanderman (Oct 11, 2013)

CH1 said:


> I'm intrigued to know what "remanded" means in this story. It would be nice to think that the alleged assailant was remanded in custody - but given the curious way the judiciary works I suspect he will be on bail.



Pretty hard to get bail on rape charges - especially if you have no fixed address. Court would have to give reasons for granting bail. At least that was the case in the 90s.


----------



## editor (Oct 12, 2013)

Some photos from the art launch at Brixton East. It runs until the 20th Oct, free. 
















http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/10/...xton-east-exhibition-runs-until-20th-october/


----------



## Badgers (Oct 12, 2013)

Lovely stroll into town today. Sun shining and seemed to bump into lots of people I know, who all seemed happy  Also accidentally changed a Foxtons sign from a vertical to horizontal position. 

A nice start to a day


----------



## SarfLondoner (Oct 12, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Lovely stroll into town today. Sun shining and seemed to bump into lots of people I know, who all seemed happy  Also accidentally changed a Foxtons sign from a vertical to horizontal position.
> 
> A nice start to a day


I have the same problem with those Foxton signs, must be catching


----------



## SarfLondoner (Oct 12, 2013)

Just off  to meet up with my Son then going to the viiiiiiiiilllllllllllllagggggggggeeeeeeeeee to laugh at moustache crew! toodle pip.


----------



## Pinggoombah (Oct 12, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Lovely stroll into town today. Sun shining and seemed to bump into lots of people I know, who all seemed happy  Also accidentally changed a Foxtons sign from a vertical to horizontal position.
> 
> A nice start to a day


I'm appreciating the Harmens sign right above Foxtons.


----------



## leanderman (Oct 12, 2013)

Brixton very busy.


----------



## Winot (Oct 12, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Brixton very busy.



Here for the cheese.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 12, 2013)

I (unusually) popped into the Beehive this evening. My favourite barman immediately pointed me to their prime tipple: Greene King Abbot's Confession (8.5% Abv). Not wishing to end up in the gutter, I made do with one, and on the way out congratulated the licensee on his very apt comments in the Bugle (for which he thanked me).
On Champagne and Fromage - which seemed to be thriving this evening - the rougher element of the working class has always appealed to me more than the effete bourgeoisie. That is as far as I can go with sympathising with Yuppies Out on the Fromage question. £2.75 for premium real ale beats thimble-fulls of champagne in my book.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 12, 2013)

Pleased to report that when I type 'Bri' on my phone the autocorrect no longer defaults to 'Brickers'  

Sadly when I type 'English' I always get 'Breakfast' as the following word  for some reason.


----------



## Manter (Oct 13, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Pleased to report that when I type 'Bri' on my phone the autocorrect no longer defaults to 'Brickers'
> 
> Sadly when I type 'English' I always get 'Breakfast' as the following word  for some reason.


I struggled to have a conversation with a friend about going to feed the ducks as I obviously usually swear too much and my autocorrect has learned...


----------



## Chilavert (Oct 13, 2013)

Jay Rayner's restaurant review includes an Urban-referencing footnote today: http://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2013/oct/13/gymkhana-indian-restaurant-jay-rayner


----------



## RubyToogood (Oct 13, 2013)

The O in the metal letters in Windrush Square is useless for trying to lock a bike to. I had more success with the N but they are not very effective as bike racks, too thick.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 13, 2013)

London Underground Radio show comes live from Brixton again today, lively up yourself from 5pm with some quality house 

http://www.interface.n.nu


----------



## RubyToogood (Oct 13, 2013)

Just to add to my earlier post, I hadn't realised the letters are actually fairly new, I assumed I just hadn't noticed them before. I do think cyclehoop didn't do the greatest job here, I have to say. 
http://www.cyclehoop.com/september-2013/cyclehoop-designs-unique-bicycle-stands-for-brixton/


----------



## story (Oct 13, 2013)

Grim grub in the Trinity today.


----------



## Yelkcub (Oct 13, 2013)

story said:


> Grim grub in the Trinity today.



The 'Trin'?


----------



## story (Oct 13, 2013)

Yelkcub said:


> The 'Trin'?



Is that what we call it these days?

The Trin'....

Nope.


----------



## Yelkcub (Oct 13, 2013)

story said:


> Is that what we call it these days?
> 
> The Trin'....
> 
> Nope.


http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/tim-sheridans-brixton.307840/#post-12073508

The labelling of the Trin caused a minor kerfuffle on this thread


----------



## Badgers (Oct 13, 2013)

Yelkcub said:
			
		

> The 'Trin'?



Trinkers


----------



## Yelkcub (Oct 13, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Trinkers



That's old school. It's been shortened to just TT now


----------



## editor (Oct 13, 2013)

The Traaaaah.


----------



## story (Oct 13, 2013)

Yelkcub said:


> http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/tim-sheridans-brixton.307840/#post-12073508
> 
> The labelling of the Trin caused a minor kerfuffle on this thread




Oh I missed that particular kerfuffle.

Or are we doing it again now?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 13, 2013)

I like House of Bottles but my favourite offy in the 'region' by far is Amigos on Loughborough Road. Just up from the Jamm near the old Loughborough Hotel.


----------



## editor (Oct 13, 2013)

They serve that awfully-named-but-actually-rather-pleasant Pussy energy drink at the House Of Bottles.


----------



## story (Oct 13, 2013)

I want some pussy NRG!


----------



## Yelkcub (Oct 13, 2013)

Badgers said:


> I like House of Bottles but my favourite offy in the 'region' by far is Amigos on Loughborough Road. Just up from the Jamm near the old Loughborough Hotel.



Ho of Bot?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 13, 2013)

editor said:
			
		

> They serve that awfully-named-but-actually-rather-pleasant Pussy energy drink at the House Of Bottles.



Yeah. I saw that there is an advert poster on the door. I had to read it a couple of times looking for the joke.


----------



## story (Oct 13, 2013)

Yelkcub said:


> Ho of Bot?



Bot-ho


----------



## Badgers (Oct 13, 2013)

Ho's Bot


----------



## story (Oct 13, 2013)

Bot fly


----------



## Yelkcub (Oct 13, 2013)

HoB


----------



## Dan U (Oct 13, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Yeah. I saw that there is an advert poster on the door. I had to read it a couple of times looking for the joke.



There is a massive billboard next to the M25 at Heathrow that says something like 'outrageous pussy' for that drink. It's really shit. I thought it was a joke as well for ages.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 13, 2013)

Dan U said:
			
		

> There is a massive billboard next to the M25 at Heathrow that says something like 'outrageous pussy' for that drink. It's really shit. I thought it was a joke as well for ages.



So you brought a few yeah?


----------



## Dan U (Oct 13, 2013)

Badgers said:


> So you brought a few yeah?



Got a crate in front of me right now. Gonna push on through till Tuesday.


----------



## Yelkcub (Oct 13, 2013)

Cha & Fro


----------



## Badgers (Oct 13, 2013)

Wills Hills


----------



## Yelkcub (Oct 13, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Wills Hills


Pad Pow


----------



## editor (Oct 13, 2013)

There's some pretty amazing jazz musicians playing in the 414 right now.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 13, 2013)

Yelkcub said:
			
		

> Pad Pow



KFsee


----------



## Yelkcub (Oct 13, 2013)

editor said:


> There's some pretty amazing jazz musicians playing in the 414 right now.


The 41?


----------



## Effrasurfer (Oct 13, 2013)

editor said:


> They serve that awfully-named-but-actually-rather-pleasant Pussy energy drink at the House Of Bottles.


Years ago when I was a headhunter I interviewed a very nice chap who, a propos of I can't remember what, told me his younger brother had come up with this soft drink concept called Pussy and was flogging it round the clubs from the boot of his car. So any current mainstream success of this beverage is a bit like that of a band that's done its time touring unknown venues.


----------



## editor (Oct 13, 2013)

They really are a great band - get down to the 414 Club if you fancy an earful of some really good jazz. And it's free!


----------



## SarfLondoner (Oct 13, 2013)

Badgers said:


> KFsee


pa d loa


----------



## Badgers (Oct 13, 2013)

SarfLondoner said:
			
		

> pa d loa



Took me a minute


----------



## SarfLondoner (Oct 13, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Took me a minute


----------



## SarfLondoner (Oct 13, 2013)

st arbucks


----------



## story (Oct 13, 2013)

editor said:


> They really are a great band - get down to the 414 Club if you fancy an earful of some really good jazz. And it's free!




Naah, y'alrigh' mate.


----------



## Effrasurfer (Oct 14, 2013)

Perfect DIY event on our estate earlier - "Big Soup" organised by one of our neighbours to celebrate Black History Month. One shopping trolley full of veg from the market, one huge cooking pot, one sound system and a goodly handful of kids doing the chopping. The soup turned out amazing, really lovely.


----------



## simonSW2 (Oct 14, 2013)

Exhibition at Photofusion Gallery on the British Black Panthers gets underway this week. 
Big article in the Independent about it today, with mentions of the Shakespeare Road HQ.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Oct 14, 2013)

Jay Rayner chips in with a wanky comment at the end of of a wanky article about £140 for a meal for two is good value and goes wanky about the comments he receives from people who don't even buy the thing he is paid to write for.
He also went wanky on Twitter.
I refuse to link to any of his wanky stuff.


----------



## editor (Oct 14, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Jay Rayner chips in with a wanky comment at the end of of a wanky article about £140 for a meal for two is good value...


"Why do we balk at spending money on expensive Indian food?" asks Rayner.

Possibly because we're not all from the same private school-educated, privileged background as you, old boy.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Oct 14, 2013)

editor said:


> "Why do we balk at spending money on expensive Indian food?" asks Rayner.
> 
> Possibly because we're not all from the same private school-educated, privileged background as you, old boy.


cos we dont have £140 quid spare? and  a meal at Khans or Shahee Bhelpoori is affordable and tasty?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 14, 2013)

Badgers said:


> I like House of Bottles but my favourite offy in the 'region' by far is Amigos on Loughborough Road. Just up from the Jamm near the old Loughborough Hotel.


"The Cage"


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 14, 2013)

Local school banning language


----------



## leanderman (Oct 14, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Local school banning language



Excellent. 

I'd also ban starting spoken sentences with 'so' and 'look'


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 14, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Excellent.
> 
> I'd also ban starting spoken sentences with 'so' and 'look'


I use so, but it's normally _so anyway  _i have noticed a lot of people on programmes doing this though.  Seems to be a newish thing


----------



## Dan U (Oct 14, 2013)

Extra? 

New one on me!


----------



## Ms T (Oct 14, 2013)

Shouldn't it be "ain't"?


----------



## clandestino (Oct 14, 2013)

innit has been banned. 


That ain't fair, yeah?


----------



## editor (Oct 14, 2013)

My pet hate is when people pepper their conversations with, "and then turned around and said.. and then she turned around and said," like conversations involved people continually spinning on their heels or looking like a scene from the Exorcist. So I'd ban that, without mercy.


----------



## editor (Oct 14, 2013)

I'm suspect that this music won't be to everyone's taste, but it's wonderful get this high level of musicianship in Brixton for free on a Sunday night. I was transfixed by the drummer who as amazing, and the singer's voice was phenomenal.

The next one is in a fortnight with Etta’s Seafood Kitchen serving food upstairs.


----------



## innit (Oct 14, 2013)

clandestino said:


> innit has been banned.
> 
> 
> That ain't fair, yeah?


----------



## innit (Oct 14, 2013)

I had it coming tbh.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Oct 14, 2013)

*SOLIDARITY NEEDED*
EVICTION RESISTANCE NOW
OLD SURGERY, ,LOUGHBOROUGH , BRIXTON SW9 7SE
Around 15 folk barricaded inside... Police have just landed but doing nothing special yet.. bailiff loitering around too... Around 20 supporters outside... 
please join us...


----------



## Black Halo (Oct 14, 2013)

Dan U said:


> Extra?
> 
> New one on me!


Same here and "Bare" ... how are they used in that context?


----------



## Dan U (Oct 14, 2013)

Black Halo said:


> Same here and "Bare" ... how are they used in that context?



'bare' has been around for yonks

'that track is bare good'

it is one of those that means the opposite of what it should


----------



## Rushy (Oct 14, 2013)

editor said:


> I'm suspect that this music won't be to everyone's taste, but it's wonderful get this high level of musicianship in Brixton for free on a Sunday night. I was transfixed by the drummer who as amazing, and the singer's voice was phenomenal.
> 
> The next one is in a fortnight with Etta’s Seafood Kitchen serving food upstairs.



Is this every Sunday?


----------



## Rushy (Oct 14, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Local school banning language


I take it "Yah" isn't a problem there?


----------



## editor (Oct 14, 2013)

Rushy said:


> Is this every Sunday?


Next one is in a fortnight, but I think it goes weekly after that.


----------



## Rushy (Oct 14, 2013)

editor said:


> Next one is in a fortnight, but I think it goes weekly after that.


Clip looked great. Might interchange with the Effra for a bit of variety (have not been much over then summer).


----------



## editor (Oct 14, 2013)

The musicianship is of a very, very high standard - I'd say you'd struggle to find anywhere better in London on a Sunday night. It's a great night that really deserves to do well.


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 14, 2013)

Just got an email saying that the "Old Surgery" in Loughborough (SW9 7SE)  is being evicted and 15 people are barricaded inside. Police have just turned up. Stand off at the moment between bailiffs and squatters inside. Twenty supporters outside.

Just saw this has been posted a bit earlier.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 14, 2013)

That'll be the doctor's surgery building that's part of the estate. On the Fiveways junction on Loughborough Road.


----------



## editor (Oct 14, 2013)

Piece on the Southwark & Lambeth Welfare and Housing Information day on the 26th
http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/10/...nformation-day-saturday-26th-october-3pm-6pm/


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 14, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Jay Rayner chips in with a wanky comment at the end of of a wanky article about £140 for a meal for two is good value and goes wanky about the comments he receives from people who don't even buy the thing he is paid to write for.
> He also went wanky on Twitter.
> I refuse to link to any of his wanky stuff.


 
I await his review of Champagne et Fromage.


----------



## editor (Oct 14, 2013)

Crispy said:


> That'll be the doctor's surgery building that's part of the estate. On the Fiveways junction on Loughborough Road.


That's the old handy one that meant residents didn't have to trudge miles to the new shiny uber-one.


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 14, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Jay Rayner chips in with a wanky comment at the end of of a wanky article about £140 for a meal for two is good value and goes wanky about the comments he receives from people who don't even buy the thing he is paid to write for.
> He also went wanky on Twitter.
> I refuse to link to any of his wanky stuff.


Comments on the review have been censored............ 





> These comments have been chosen by Guardian staff because they contribute to the debate.


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 14, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Local school banning language


 
There was someone on the radio saying that using slang kept children back from learning. As it limited there ability to express themselves. He reckoned teaching them to speak , what he regarded, as proper English reduced there aggression as well.

I have a real problem with this. What is proper English? I come from Devon and the way they speak down there is a lot different from London. Including some phrases when talking to people. I have lost a lot of my accent living in London for years.

There are a lot of different ways to speak English. It adds to the language.

Also language changes over time.


----------



## leanderman (Oct 14, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> There was someone on the radio saying that using slang kept children back from learning. As it limited there ability to express themselves. He reckoned teaching them to speak , what he regarded, as proper English reduced there aggression as well.
> 
> I have a real problem with this. What is proper English? I come from Devon and the way they speak down there is a lot different from London. Including some phrases when talking to people. I have lost a lot of my accent living in London for years.
> 
> ...



No harm in accents. And language does change.


----------



## editor (Oct 14, 2013)

leanderman said:


> No harm in accents. And language does change.


Like,_ totally._


----------



## Crispy (Oct 14, 2013)

Verily, it doth


----------



## story (Oct 14, 2013)

editor said:


> My pet hate is when people pepper their conversations with, "and then turned around and said.. and then she turned around and said," like conversations involved people continually spinning on their heels or looking like a scene from the Exorcist. So I'd ban that, without mercy.




I actually like that, so long as it's used sparingly. It indicates some kind of sudden change or turn around in the reported speech. So I was at the GP, and we were having a chat, and the GP was asking me about the normal stuff, y'know, sleep, energy, bowel habits, all that, and then she turns around and asks me how easy it is for me to have an orgasm! I was, like, Wha...!


----------



## CH1 (Oct 14, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> There was someone on the radio saying that using slang kept children back from learning. As it limited there ability to express themselves. He reckoned teaching them to speak , what he regarded, as proper English reduced there aggression as well.
> 
> I have a real problem with this. What is proper English? I come from Devon and the way they speak down there is a lot different from London. Including some phrases when talking to people. I have lost a lot of my accent living in London for years.
> 
> ...


Listen here: http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b03brt2x


----------



## BigMoaner (Oct 14, 2013)

been hit by "you got twwwoooooooooooooo p, bruv?"-man everyday last week


----------



## Rushy (Oct 14, 2013)

BigMoaner said:


> been hit by "you got twwwoooooooooooooo p, bruv?"-man everyday last week


Back down to 2p?


----------



## peterkro (Oct 14, 2013)

Crispy said:


> Verily, it doth


"Verily it's a mindfucker" Harold Hedd.(not head)


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 14, 2013)

CH1 said:


> Listen here: http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b03brt2x


 
Thats the one I heard.

Another thing people do is go from one kind of English to another. Someone I know I thought was a born and bred Londoner from his accent talks with a Scottish accent with his dad who is from Glasgow. He can do both.

Same goes for a some Afro Carribean/ British people I know.


----------



## leanderman (Oct 14, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> Thats the one I heard.
> 
> Another thing people do is go from one kind of English to another. Someone I know I thought was a born and bred Londoner from his accent talks with a Scottish accent with his dad who is from Glasgow. He can do both.
> 
> Same goes for a some Afro Carribean/ British people I know.



I can get a bit Devonian back in the old country


----------



## Rushy (Oct 14, 2013)

leanderman said:


> I can get a bit Devonian back in the old country


I can start sounding a bit Aussie when visiting my folks. Only so much that non-Aussies might think I was an Aussie. Aussies still think I'm English.

Also happens after a few too many pints.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Oct 14, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> Just got an email saying that the "Old Surgery" in Loughborough (SW9 7SE)  is being evicted and 15 people are barricaded inside. Police have just turned up. Stand off at the moment between bailiffs and squatters inside. Twenty supporters outside.
> 
> Just saw this has been posted a bit earlier.


Successful Squat eviction resistance earlier today....

*Lambeth Housing Activists Meeting Tuesday 7pm*
Where amongst other actions we will be planning more Squat defences!
https://www.facebook.com/events/451880988244116/
Direct action gets the goods....


----------



## Manter (Oct 14, 2013)

editor said:


> I'm suspect that this music won't be to everyone's taste, but it's wonderful get this high level of musicianship in Brixton for free on a Sunday night. I was transfixed by the drummer who as amazing, and the singer's voice was phenomenal.
> 
> The next one is in a fortnight with Etta’s Seafood Kitchen serving food upstairs.



her voice is amazing.


----------



## Casaubon (Oct 14, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> There was someone on the radio saying that using slang kept children back from learning. As it limited there ability to express themselves. He reckoned teaching them to speak , what he regarded, as proper English reduced there aggression as well.
> 
> I have a real problem with this. What is proper English? I come from Devon and the way they speak down there is a lot different from London. Including some phrases when talking to people. I have lost a lot of my accent living in London for years.
> 
> ...



In 88/89, as a first step towards going to university as a mature student, I took English 'A' Level evening classes at Brixton College (on Brixton Hill, now known as Lambeth College I think).
The college had chosen an obscure variant of the exam, Varieties of English, which was only taken by a handful of people in the country each year. As well as the usual Shakespeare, Hardy etc. we covered stuff like Indian English, 'Telegraphese', West Indian patois, jargon, dialects, accents and regional vocabularies. 
As far as I know this particular syllabus never caught on, which seems a missed opportunity. It was a lot more interesting, relevant and engaging than the usual stuff.

I had to pay 'full price' for the course, as I was working, but it wasn't expensive. Those on benefits paid a nominal amount.
The teacher, Jane, was lovely and a good, committed teacher. Most of us passed the exam without too much trouble and went on to higher education. I took another A-level at Brixton - Social Biology, which was a variant of Human Biology, and again more interesting and relevant than the traditional syllabus.
Since then the evening classes available in London have declined enormously in terms of numbers, quality and variety, and the costs have rocketed.
And now Lambeth council wants to flog off the 'Brixton Hill Campus'.
Progress, eh?


----------



## Onket (Oct 15, 2013)

leanderman said:


> No harm in accents. And language does change.



It does. But no abbreviations, please.


----------



## RubyToogood (Oct 15, 2013)

I was peacefully reading Absolutely South East (wanky free lifestyle mag full of estate agents' adverts) on the bog, as you do, when I spotted an article by Mr Rayner in which he namechecks urban:


> "I've been accused of being 'a one man gentrification machine' on a local community website called urban75," admits Rayner, wryly, "All because I'm drawing attention to places and therefore making people come and it's _all my fault_."



Although he does make some good points also, eg about farmers' markets being a lifestyle choice.

And I thought urban might also enjoy a comment from another article about Juliet Aubrey (actress) who apparently lives in Herne Hill:


> Brixton is so vibrant, full of new bars and cafes and there's always music in the street. I'm a big South London fan.


----------



## Winot (Oct 15, 2013)

Onket said:


> It does. But no abbreviations, please.



e.g.?


----------



## gabi (Oct 15, 2013)

RubyToogood said:


> I was peacefully reading Absolutely South East (wanky free lifestyle mag full of estate agents' adverts) on the bog, as you do, when I spotted an article by Mr Rayner in which he namechecks urban:
> 
> 
> Although he does make some good points also, eg about farmers' markets being a lifestyle choice.
> ...



I suspect Rayner still lurks on here.

tbf, hes a decent sort. that little street fair he's involved with just off railton rd there is very cool.


----------



## Onket (Oct 15, 2013)

Winot said:


> e.g.?


 
You know what I mean, Win.


----------



## editor (Oct 15, 2013)

RubyToogood said:


> I was peacefully reading Absolutely South East (wanky free lifestyle mag full of estate agents' adverts) on the bog, as you do, when I spotted an article by Mr Rayner in which he namechecks urban:


(((Little Jay)))


----------



## el-ahrairah (Oct 15, 2013)

interestingly, if you forum-search for 'one man gentrification machine' the only references to it are urbanites quoting rayner claiming to quote us.

hopefully the accusation is from a now-lost thread, i'd hate to think that our trusted food journalists just made things up.


----------



## Onket (Oct 15, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> interestingly, if you forum-search for 'one man gentrification machine' the only references to it are urbanites quoting rayner claiming to quote us.
> 
> hopefully the accusation is from a now-lost thread, i'd hate to think that our trusted food journalists just made things up.



Does he actually claim it's a direct quote?


----------



## editor (Oct 15, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> interestingly, if you forum-search for 'one man gentrification machine' the only references to it are urbanites quoting rayner claiming to quote us.
> 
> hopefully the accusation is from a now-lost thread, i'd hate to think that our trusted food journalists just made things up.


I think he made it up. Shame really because it's a good quote.


----------



## Onket (Oct 15, 2013)

The general gist of it is spot on. Be better if people just admitted it rather than hiding behind it not being a direct quote (which I don't think he's actually claimed anyway).


----------



## T & P (Oct 15, 2013)

It'd sure make a good tagline.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Oct 15, 2013)

Onket said:


> Does he actually claim it's a direct quote?



no, it's implied.  i wasn't saying the implication wasn't true, but it doesn't seem to be a direct quote.  though if it was i'd not be surprised!


----------



## Onket (Oct 15, 2013)

Cyclist down at the junction of Brixton Hill & St Matthews Road.

2 ambulances & 2 police cars in attendance. Bus has mashed up windscreen. Looks like pretty heavy contact was made.


----------



## Frumious B. (Oct 15, 2013)

The closest thing to a one man gentrification machine is Dougald Hine, founder of Spacemakers. He's the one who filled BV with trendy eateries. Rayner and the other reviewers merely reported on Hine's achievements.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 15, 2013)

Tube seemed to be shutting as I left it


----------



## innit (Oct 15, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Tube seemed to be shutting as I left it


Tfl says open for exit only due to overcrowding.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 15, 2013)

innit said:
			
		

> Tfl says open for exit only due to overcrowding.



Possibly. It looked like someone had dropped a can or cans of paint down the escalator to me.


----------



## editor (Oct 15, 2013)

*Stoptober Stop Smoking campaign comes to Windrush Square, sign is promptly subverted*


----------



## Onket (Oct 15, 2013)

[Quote="Badgers, post: 12627021, member: 159. It looked like someone had dropped a can or cans of paint down the escalator to me.[/quote]

Dan U has got form for similar panit related skullduggery.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 15, 2013)

Dan U


----------



## Manter (Oct 15, 2013)

Onket said:


> Dan U has got form for similar panit related skullduggery.


what is panit?  Is it an ethnic foodstuff I don't know about because I am a gentrifying interloper??


----------



## Dan U (Oct 15, 2013)

Onket said:


> Dan U has got form for similar panit related skullduggery.



Yes Onket you have. 

I went out one new years to watch the fireworks on the Thames in a very warm brand new coat. Got drunk and ended up going to the rave and then promptly got that paint that doesn't come off on it, in some part thanks to Onket 

Every cloud and all that though, it provided a talking point when I first met my now wife a month or so later as I refused to bin a perfectly good, if painty, coat.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Oct 15, 2013)

editor said:


> *Stoptober Stop Smoking campaign comes to Windrush Square, sign is promptly subverted*


Im surprised Lambeth allowed this considering the amount cash that they have invested in tobacco companies.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 15, 2013)

Dan U said:


> Yes Onket you have.
> 
> I went out one new years to watch the fireworks on the Thames in a very warm brand new coat. Got drunk and ended up going to the rave and then promptly got that paint that doesn't come off on it, in some part thanks to Onket
> 
> Every cloud and all that though, it provided a talking point when I first met my now wife a month or so later as I refused to bin a perfectly good, if painty, coat.


should've painted the whole thing for an even look


----------



## Dan U (Oct 15, 2013)

SarfLondoner said:


> Im surprised Lambeth allowed this considering the amount cash that they have invested in tobacco companies.



They don't have much choice really, public health stuff like this has moved over from the old PCTs to local councils. Normally with bugger all money.


----------



## Onket (Oct 15, 2013)

DAn u"=post: 12627078 said:
			
		

> Yes Onket you have.
> 
> I went out one new years to watch the fireworks on the Thames in a very warm brand new coat. Got drunk and ended up going to the rave and then promptly got that paint that doesn't come off on it, in some part thanks to Onket
> 
> Every cloud and all that though, it provided a talking point when I first met my now wife a month or so later as I refused to bin a perfectly good, if painty, coat.



Superb. Didn't realise the key role I played in setting you up with your life partner.

You owe me, basically.


----------



## classicdish (Oct 15, 2013)

Manter said:


> what is panit?  Is it an ethnic foodstuff I don't know about because I am a gentrifying interloper??





> *Finnish
> Verb
> panit*
> 
> ...


----------



## editor (Oct 16, 2013)

Paid a visit to the Joiners Arms at the end of Coldharbour Lane last night. It's not a bad little pub - I've visited there a few times before, but only when there's been DJ nights on.

http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/10/...iners-arms-in-camberwell-35-denmark-hill-se5/


----------



## Yelkcub (Oct 16, 2013)

T & P said:


> It'd sure make a good tagine.


CFU


----------



## Thimble Queen (Oct 16, 2013)

BigMoaner said:


> been hit by "you got twwwoooooooooooooo p, bruv?"-man everyday last week


 
Do you mean bramwell? I've been wondering if/hoping he''s ok...

Brixton Hatter


----------



## Badgers (Oct 16, 2013)

How is the weather down south London? 
N17 is a misery


----------



## TruXta (Oct 16, 2013)

Badgers said:


> How is the weather down south London?
> N17 is a misery


Raining in Central London.


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 16, 2013)

I am informed via social media that tonight is the launch night for the Brixton Brewery ...............https://www.facebook.com/events/228831353941626/


----------



## Manter (Oct 16, 2013)

Badgers said:


> How is the weather down south London?
> N17 is a misery


fucking miserable.  the cat doesn't even want to go and chase squirrels, that's how wet it is


----------



## editor (Oct 16, 2013)

cuppa tee said:


> I am informed via social media that tonight is the launch night for the Brixton Brewery ...............https://www.facebook.com/events/228831353941626/


Some info here: http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/10/...launch-party-at-brixtons-craft-beer-co-today/


----------



## BigMoaner (Oct 16, 2013)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> Do you mean bramwell? I've been wondering if/hoping he''s ok...
> 
> Brixton Hatter


i don't know, but he looks well. he only seems to ask for two p.


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 16, 2013)

editor said:


> Some info here: http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/10/...launch-party-at-brixtons-craft-beer-co-today/


I think if I had been testing brews for 4:30 until 8 any chat with the brewers would probably be unintelligible bollocks on my part


----------



## Thimble Queen (Oct 16, 2013)

BigMoaner said:


> i don't know, but he looks well. he only seems to ask for two p.


 
Where have you seen him?

We used to see him all the time around Jamm. But I don't think he hangs out there anymore....


----------



## Dan U (Oct 16, 2013)

It used to be 5p if I am thinking of the same guy.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Oct 16, 2013)

I last saw 2p in stockwell about a year ago, i hope he is okay.


----------



## Chilavert (Oct 16, 2013)

Badgers said:


> How is the weather down south London?
> N17 is a misery


Biblical rain in Harrogate Badgers.


----------



## han (Oct 16, 2013)

editor said:
			
		

> They really are a great band - get down to the 414 Club if you fancy an earful of some really good jazz. And it's free!



Is this every Thursday?


----------



## han (Oct 16, 2013)

Oops, just read, Sunday.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 16, 2013)

SarfLondoner said:


> Im surprised Lambeth allowed this considering the amount cash that they have invested in tobacco companies.


Interesting - got any more info on that?


----------



## Greebo (Oct 16, 2013)

Any idea WTF is going on with Elm Park Post office? On Tuesday it didn't open until 2.30 and when I went there this afternoon, the lights were on but the door was shut and nobody was at the counter.

On one hand I hope the bloke who works there is okay, but OTOH I'm seriously pissed off that it's the second time this week that I've had to use another post office after walking there first.


----------



## Onket (Oct 16, 2013)

Some sort of rhubarb related fete thingy in Myatts Field Park was just on River Cottage.


----------



## Rushy (Oct 16, 2013)

Greebo said:


> Any idea WTF is going on with Elm Park Post office? On Tuesday it didn't open until 2.30 and when I went there this afternoon, the lights were on but the door was shut and nobody was at the counter.
> 
> On one hand I hope the bloke who works there is okay, but OTOH I'm seriously pissed off that it's the second time this week that I've had to use another post office after walking there first.


If you think that's annoying, I sold a 125L water header tank on ebay a couple of weeks ago. Best quote for posting it was from a delivery company advertising a drop off point in Herne Hill and another in Clapham. It was nice day so I thought I'd carry it across the park - with the dog in tow. By the time I got there I was sweating like a pig and my arms were aching. Anyway - turned out the place had been closed since the great Herne Hill flood. Had to get the tank to Clapham.


----------



## Onket (Oct 16, 2013)

Rushy said:


> If you think that's annoying, I sold a 125L water header tank on ebay a couple of weeks ago. Best quote for posting it was from a delivery company advertising a drop off point in Herne Hill and another in Clapham. It was nice day so I thought I'd carry it across the park - with the dog in tow. By the time I got there I was sweating like a pig and my arms were aching. Anyway - turned out the place had been closed since the great Herne Hill flood. Had to get the tank to Clapham.



Should have specified 'collection only'. Schoolboy.


----------



## Rushy (Oct 16, 2013)

Onket said:


> Should have specified 'collection only'. Schoolboy.


Yes - but didn't want to have to wait in all day.


----------



## Onket (Oct 16, 2013)

Rushy said:


> Yes - but didn't want to have to wait in all day.



Arrange a time?!


----------



## Rushy (Oct 16, 2013)

Onket said:


> Arrange a time?!


That's well expensive though. Isn't it?
It only cost me a tenner (and a hernia) to get this huge box shipped to Scotland.


----------



## Onket (Oct 16, 2013)

Rushy said:


> That's well expensive though. Isn't it?
> It only cost me a tenner (and a hernia) to get this huge box shipped to Scotland.



Sorry, meant do the actual ebay listing as collection only. Pick-up only or whatever they call it.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Oct 16, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Interesting - got any more info on that?[/quo
> quote]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rushy (Oct 16, 2013)

Onket said:


> Sorry, meant do the actual ebay listing as collection only. Pick-up only or whatever they call it.


Oh. Normally do - but listed it three times with a low start price and it did not sell - it seems no one wants header tanks in London. The scottish guy paid me £50.


----------



## simonSW2 (Oct 16, 2013)

A house by Brockwell Park next to Church opposite Shakespeare Road getting the Grand Designs treatment right now on the tellybox.


----------



## Manter (Oct 16, 2013)

simonSW2 said:


> A house by Brockwell Park next to Church opposite Shakespeare Road getting the Grand Designs treatment right now on the tellybox.


I like these two much more than the architects last time this area was on grand designs!

Also nice to see behind the fence- I've wondered about that place for ages


----------



## simonSW2 (Oct 16, 2013)

Manter said:


> I like these two much more than the architects last time this area was on grand designs!
> 
> Also nice to see behind the fence- I've wondered about that place for ages


.. I'm a bit envious...


----------



## Manter (Oct 16, 2013)

simonSW2 said:


> .. I'm a bit envious...


I'm incredibly envious! I like what they are doing too. It's probably not avant garde enough for the purists, but I'd live in it in a heartbeat.

(And she's funny)


----------



## Dan U (Oct 16, 2013)

Oh Manter I commend your bold posts on matters grand designs.


----------



## Manter (Oct 16, 2013)

Dan U said:


> Oh Manter I commend your bold posts on matters grand designs.


When I build something amazing (!) I'll keep it very quiet


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 17, 2013)

RubyToogood said:


> I was peacefully reading Absolutely South East (wanky free lifestyle mag full of estate agents' adverts) on the bog, as you do, when I spotted an article by Mr Rayner in which he namechecks urban:
> 
> 
> Although he does make some good points also, eg about farmers' markets being a lifestyle choice.
> ...



Ive seen it in Chelsea. They produce versions for different areas in London. Published by this company

The aim to have it covering the whole of London soon. Sign of how London is going.



> Zest Media produces luxury lifestyle magazines for the ultra high net worth residents of London. Each publication has been individually tailored to its readership, the common thread being beautiful design and fascinating local content bringing a national tone to local magazines.





"ultra high net worth" as compared to the worthless poor.


----------



## editor (Oct 17, 2013)

The Prince of Wales is going for rebrand #242


----------



## Badgers (Oct 17, 2013)

editor said:


> The Prince of Wales is going for rebrand #242



I look forward to the next rebrand in 3-4 months.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 17, 2013)

I've yet to go in there, do I get a prize?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 17, 2013)

TruXta said:


> I've yet to go in there, do I get a prize?



It has never found a 'vibe' really  nice enough building but has never settled on being a pub, club or restaurant. I went in there once with Onket and it was okay, just a bit me. I get on quite well with one of the staff so do pop in for a chat from time to time.


----------



## Belushi (Oct 17, 2013)

I used to nip in to the prince of wales to use their toilets when the ones in the albert were too busy. Weird atmosphereless place.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 17, 2013)

It seems busy enough, but it has never tempted me to go in. Then again I've never been in the Beehive either.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 17, 2013)

TruXta said:
			
		

> It seems busy enough, but it has never tempted me to go in. Then again I've never been in the Beehive either.



It is busy. Changes hands a lot though and has had issues. Rent/overheads pretty brutal I would guess.


----------



## editor (Oct 17, 2013)

Photo and report from today's rally outside the Town Hall in support of the teachers' strike.







http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/10/...-nut-and-nasuwt-gather-outside-the-town-hall/


----------



## Winot (Oct 17, 2013)

editor said:


> The Prince of Wales is going for rebrand #242
> 
> View attachment 42025
> View attachment 42026



Classy.


----------



## editor (Oct 17, 2013)

Winot said:


> Classy.


Poundshop lettering I guess. No point getting a proper signwriter in because they'd only have to rub it out in a few weeks as the pub underwent rebrand #243


----------



## Onket (Oct 17, 2013)

They did get a professional in. I saw him today at lunchtime.


----------



## Onket (Oct 17, 2013)

For the record, I think it looks ok. Bit like a 50s diner, rather than a pub, but there you go.

Used to go there quite a bit but never really liked it that much, it was just a convienient place to meet people, and before it started to go properly downhill it was good service and a decent enough range of drinks.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 17, 2013)

Onket said:


> They did get a professional in. I saw him today at lunchtime.



Did you see his British Sign & Graphics Association credentials? Did you?


----------



## Pinggoombah (Oct 17, 2013)

I see the Economist's Bagehot has made it into Pseuds Corner in Private Eye.


----------



## leanderman (Oct 17, 2013)

Pinggoombah said:


> I see the Economist's Bagehot has made it into Pseuds Corner in Private Eye.



At least it explains why he finds his neighbours on Leander Road so uninteresting!


----------



## TruXta (Oct 17, 2013)

leanderman said:


> At least it explains why he finds his neighbours on Leander Road so uninteresting!


Touchy lot are we?


----------



## Onket (Oct 17, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Did you see his British Sign & Graphics Association credentials? Did you?



Yes.

I always ask to see the credentials of any workman or labourer I see. Can't be too careful with that lot.

I thought everyone did this?


----------



## leanderman (Oct 17, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Touchy lot are we?



No. We're just dull. 

I need to try a bit of beating my enemies and 'taking their women to bed'.


----------



## Yelkcub (Oct 17, 2013)

Onket said:


> For the record, I think it looks ok. Bit like a 50s diner, rather than a pub, but there you go.
> .


Looks like Cafe Rouge


----------



## editor (Oct 18, 2013)

Strange things that people do in Brixton clubs #1: wrap themselves up in Christmas paper...


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 18, 2013)

Police are doing some kind of systematic search on Max Roach Park opposite the brick church,
About 8 of them in blue boiler suits going over the ground in a line
and a few others in normal uniform who look theyre in charge


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 18, 2013)

Low Price Food and Wine opposite Jamm are currently selling Crunk Juice at £4.99 for a half litre can


----------



## CH1 (Oct 18, 2013)

cuppa tee said:


> Low Price Food and Wine opposite Jamm are currently selling Crunk Juice at £4.99 for a half litre can


Must be North Brixton's answer to C + F


----------



## Onket (Oct 18, 2013)

What is crunk juice?


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 18, 2013)

Onket said:


> What is crunk juice?


Can't cut and paste links from here but google will give you the lowdown if you can be arsed...


----------



## leanderman (Oct 18, 2013)

crunk juce

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ergy-drink-fuelling-new-generation-louts.html


----------



## Onket (Oct 18, 2013)

5quid looks a bit steep.


----------



## Manter (Oct 18, 2013)

Apparently its 'As strong as wine'

The horror, the horror...


----------



## Onket (Oct 18, 2013)

Half a litre for a fiver? Wine is cheaper. Fucking  C&F would be cheaper.


----------



## Manter (Oct 19, 2013)

Onket said:


> Half a litre for a fiver? Wine is cheaper. Fucking  C&F would be cheaper.


And not require you to buy something called crunk juice.  I can't be the only person who thinks that sounds like slang for cum.

(or is it just me??!! )


----------



## Onket (Oct 19, 2013)

Slang for wank, more like.


----------



## Onket (Oct 19, 2013)

That said- I'll definitely try it if I see it and I've already had a couple.


----------



## colacubes (Oct 19, 2013)

Both and neither tbh:

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=crunk


----------



## colacubes (Oct 19, 2013)

And for the record, it is wrong.  So wrong.  Loopy juice


----------



## Manter (Oct 19, 2013)

Onket said:


> That said- I'll definitely try it if I see it and I've already had a couple.


couple of what??!!


----------



## Onket (Oct 19, 2013)

colacubes said:


> Both and neither tbh:
> 
> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=crunk



I might crunk one out in a minute.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Oct 19, 2013)

Brixton has become a magnet for crunkheads.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Oct 19, 2013)

Onket said:


> I might crunk one out in a minute.



Will it take you that long?


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 19, 2013)

Onket said:


> Slang for wank, more like.



A drunken crank?


----------



## BigMoaner (Oct 19, 2013)

reminds of that speed vodka shit u get in thailand. i had three of em in a row and ended up talking to myself on the beach.


----------



## Dan U (Oct 19, 2013)

Do you drink it at speed garage nights while dabbing some finest polish base


----------



## Yelkcub (Oct 19, 2013)

Onket said:


> Half a litre for a fiver? Wine is cheaper. Fucking  C&F would be cheaper.



The gentrifying crunk wave


----------



## Badgers (Oct 19, 2013)

Have to get a haircut and beard trim. May try the offerings round the Brixton Road/Loughborough Road area. 

Is there a hipster hairdressing pop up shop yet?


----------



## SarfLondoner (Oct 19, 2013)

Haircuts are so last year


----------



## Badgers (Oct 19, 2013)

A bloke just threw a half full can of lager at me from a car and it really hurt  

Not the can, that missed me. But he shouted 'Brixton twat' at me


----------



## SarfLondoner (Oct 19, 2013)

was this pre or post haircut?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 19, 2013)

SarfLondoner said:
			
		

> was this pre or post haircut?



Pre


----------



## SarfLondoner (Oct 19, 2013)

Red Trousers?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 19, 2013)

SarfLondoner said:
			
		

> Red Trousers?



I could not see the trousers as they were in a car. A small car playing dance music with three or four blokes in it. The perp who 'assaulted' me had a baseball cap on and bad acne scarring.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Oct 19, 2013)

Bad acne and drinks Heineken= not a local and needs a slap,


----------



## Badgers (Oct 19, 2013)

I am scared to open my front door now. Do you think I could get a council house or some compensation?


----------



## SarfLondoner (Oct 19, 2013)

Badgers said:


> I am scared to open my front door now. Do you think I could get a council house or some compensation?


Both,get yourself a good solicitor and dont relent, I would even suggest counseling ! Flying heineken cans and nightmares go hand in hand. Dont hesitate call Churchill NOW 0800 (you know the rest).


----------



## Yelkcub (Oct 19, 2013)

SarfLondoner said:


> Bad acne and drinks Heineken= not a local and needs a slap,



True. Champers or Crunk only pwopah Brixxy peeps.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Oct 19, 2013)

Im a strictly crunk and cheese man myself.


----------



## Rushy (Oct 19, 2013)

Onket said:


> Slang for wank, more like.





Onket said:


> That said- I'll definitely try it if I see it and I've already had a couple.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 19, 2013)

Badgers said:


> A bloke just threw a half full can of lager at me from a car and it really hurt
> 
> Not the can, that missed me. But he shouted 'Brixton twat' at me


If you describe a container as "half full" when it's being thrown at you, does this in fact mean that you are taking a "half empty" attitude to the incident?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 19, 2013)

teuchter said:
			
		

> If you describe a container as "half full" when it's being thrown at you, does this in fact mean that you are taking a "half empty" attitude to the incident?



Yes. I say half full but I am only basing that on the amount that came out during the flight and the noise it made hitting the road. 

Ugly times in SW9 frankly. No amount of cheese and champagne and cheese will wash the nasty taste from my mouth.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 19, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Yes. I say half full but I am only basing that on the amount that came out during the flight and the noise it made hitting the road.
> 
> Ugly times in SW9 frankly. No amount of cheese and champagne and cheese will wash the nasty taste from my mouth.


I usually find that foie gras helps in these kinds of situations.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 19, 2013)

teuchter said:
			
		

> I usually find that foie gras helps in these kinds of situations.



With a sloe gin?


----------



## teuchter (Oct 19, 2013)

Badgers said:


> With a sloe gin?


Only if it is made with last year's crop.


----------



## Ms T (Oct 19, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Yes. I say half full but I am only basing that on the amount that came out during the flight and the noise it made hitting the road.
> 
> Ugly times in SW9 frankly. No amount of cheese and champagne and cheese will wash the nasty taste from my mouth.



We had a (full) can of fanta chucked through our window a couple of summers ago.  I assumed it was SE24 prejudice but clearly not.    Mind you, their aim was good as they managed to get it between the bars of the security grill on the window.  I was almost impressed.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 19, 2013)

Did you drink the Fanta?


----------



## Ms T (Oct 19, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Did you drink the Fanta?



Would have had to lick it off the floor.  The funniest thing was we were having dinner with Mrs M at the time - who leapt up from the table clutching her plate!  (It was the dining room window).


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 19, 2013)

I've just had a Brixton Twat afternoon in Brixton.
I cycled there to get a haircut, and the haircut makes me look like a Brickers newbie, so I decided to go the full Twat and venture into the Village. After buying some nice icecream, I bumped into a friend who was looking for truffle oil. He couldn't find any or anything else he was after and I got a text that put the kibosh on my plans for tonight, so I bought some overpriced peculiar sausages and we met another friend at the new Brixton Brewery and had a couple of drinks to console ourselves whilst talking about bikes. I don't think you could get any more Brixton Twat than that


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 19, 2013)

Oh, and I nearly bought some Vacherin in the Brixton Cunt's shop but it was too dear (£10!). Phew! Too fat for it anyway.


----------



## editor (Oct 19, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Oh, and I nearly bought some Vacherin in the Brixton Cunt's shop but it was too dear (£10!). Phew! Too fat for it anyway.


What is Vacherin?


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 19, 2013)

editor said:


> What is Vacherin?


The richest creamiest most delicious cheese in the world


----------



## editor (Oct 19, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> The richest creamiest most delicious cheese in the world


No, that'll be a good, strong, mature cheddar.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 19, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Oh, and I nearly bought some Vacherin in the Brixton Cunt's shop but it was too dear (£10!). Phew! Too fat for it anyway.


Get some cheddar in Iceland.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 19, 2013)

teuchter said:


> Get some cheddar in Iceland.


I did actually! In Deptford


----------



## teuchter (Oct 19, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> I did actually! In Deptford


Mild, mature or extra mature?


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 19, 2013)

teuchter said:


> Mild, mature or extra mature?


Mature; never mild


----------



## Onket (Oct 19, 2013)

Cheddar is not the most delicious cheese in the world!


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 19, 2013)

Onket said:


> Cheddar is not the most delicious cheese in the world!



Correct.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 19, 2013)

editor said:


> No, that'll be a good, strong, mature cheddar.


Nonsense


----------



## nagapie (Oct 19, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> I've just had a Brixton Twat afternoon in Brixton.
> I cycled there to get a haircut, and the haircut makes me look like a Brickers newbie, so I decided to go the full Twat and venture into the Village. After buying some nice icecream, I bumped into a friend who was looking for truffle oil. He couldn't find any or anything else he was after and I got a text that put the kibosh on my plans for tonight, so I bought some overpriced peculiar sausages and we met another friend at the new Brixton Brewery and had a couple of drinks to console ourselves whilst talking about bikes. I don't think you could get any more Brixton Twat than that



The twat buying the truffle oil was my other half Tbf to him he was buying it to make a special birthday breakfast for me tomorrow and he tried all the poncy shops first but ended up buying it in A&C Continental which is a Brixton institution (well at least for those like me who only made it here in 2000) and a damn fine shop.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 19, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Mature; never mild


Just mature, or extra mature?


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 19, 2013)

teuchter said:


> Just mature, or extra mature?


I already said


----------



## teuchter (Oct 19, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> I already said


Why not extra mature?


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 19, 2013)

teuchter said:


> Why not extra mature?


Because


----------



## editor (Oct 19, 2013)

There's a window rattlin' sound system going on somewhere on the Moorlands Estate right now.


----------



## boohoo (Oct 19, 2013)

Extra mature is too strong. I like a medium cheddar - I'm sure all your standard own brand cheese is made by the same supplier anyway.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 19, 2013)

Why is it always categorised as Mild/Mature/Extra Mature instead of Extra Mild/Mild/Mature? Eh?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 19, 2013)

teuchter said:
			
		

> Why is it always categorised as Mild/Mature/Extra Mature instead of Extra Mild/Mild/Mature? Eh?



Mild/Medium/Mature could work?


----------



## editor (Oct 19, 2013)

Don't forget 'farmhouse' and 'vintage.' Or should that be 'Tique Cheds'?


----------



## teuchter (Oct 19, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Mild/Medium/Mature could work?


 Mild / Neutral / Mature.


----------



## Onket (Oct 19, 2013)

Pap / Normal / Strong


----------



## Winot (Oct 20, 2013)

Tasteless/OK/sets your teeth on edge


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Oct 20, 2013)

There is some mad shit going on with something at the moment that sounds like a leaf blower but a million times louder. There are also very loud grinding noises and i am about to go to bed. I think the noise is coming from the railway towards the Gresham Road bridge. It started at 07.00 hrs. Bollocks to this.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 20, 2013)

We had a looooong run of passing sirens by Jamm earlier


----------



## teuchter (Oct 20, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> There is some mad shit going on with something at the moment that sounds like a leaf blower but a million times louder. There are also very loud grinding noises and i am about to go to bed. I think the noise is coming from the railway towards the Gresham Road bridge. It started at 07.00 hrs. Bollocks to this.


It's probably a rail grinder. It was out on the stretch of line near me a couple of nights ago. They make a lot of noise but are quite impressive to watch at night because lots of fire and sparks and steam comes out of the bottom of them.


----------



## Rushy (Oct 20, 2013)

Brixton Housing Coop. Sundays mornings are not a reasonable time to take down your three storey scaffold.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Oct 20, 2013)

Rumbling thunder over central brixton


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Oct 20, 2013)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> Rumbling thunder over central brixton



It's a beautiful shower, i feel refreshed.


----------



## Onket (Oct 20, 2013)

Rushy said:


> Brixton Housing Coop. Sundays mornings are not a reasonable time to take down your three storey scaffold.



What's their username?


----------



## CH1 (Oct 20, 2013)

Brixton East had an art event this afternoon. I particularly liked the wooden pigeons in circular formation on the floor in the middle dressed in supermarket bag "waistcoats" (Tesco, Morrisons, Sainsbury, ASDA, Iceland)


----------



## Rushy (Oct 20, 2013)

Onket said:


> What's their username?


I don't even know if they are on here. Just having a moan .


----------



## colacubes (Oct 20, 2013)

CH1 said:


> Brixton East had an art event this afternoon. I particularly liked the wooden pigeons in circular formation on the floor in the middle dressed in supermarket bag "waistcoats" (Tesco, Morrisons, Sainsbury, ASDA, Iceland)



It's been on since Thursday.  I have a picture of the pigeons   They were my favourite


----------



## editor (Oct 20, 2013)

CH1 said:


> Brixton East had an art event this afternoon. I particularly liked the wooden pigeons in circular formation on the floor in the middle dressed in supermarket bag "waistcoats" (Tesco, Morrisons, Sainsbury, ASDA, Iceland)









http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/10/...xton-east-exhibition-runs-until-20th-october/


----------



## Thimble Queen (Oct 20, 2013)

I didnt get the pigeons....


----------



## Badgers (Oct 20, 2013)

WHAT DATE IS THE URBAN CURRY?? WHAT DATE IS THE URBAN CURRY?? WHAT DATE IS THE URBAN CURRY??


----------



## colacubes (Oct 20, 2013)

Pardon?


----------



## editor (Oct 20, 2013)

Badgers said:


> WHAT DATE IS THE URBAN CURRY?? WHAT DATE IS THE URBAN CURRY?? WHAT DATE IS THE URBAN CURRY??


Gets announced in November.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 20, 2013)

editor said:
			
		

> Gets announced in November.



I can't make that date


----------



## Badgers (Oct 20, 2013)

Was 2012 a special year that needed early planning then? 

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/urban-christmas-curry-tues-18th-dec.300872/


----------



## editor (Oct 20, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Was 2012 a special year that needed early planning then?


Yes it was.


----------



## editor (Oct 20, 2013)

But I think I should stick with tradition and make it the same day: Tues 17th Dec.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 20, 2013)

editor said:
			
		

> Yes it was.



Why? It felt pretty average. I will go and check 2011 and previous years and bang on and on and on about it until you sigh and tell me off and then give in and start the thread.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 21, 2013)




----------



## Manter (Oct 21, 2013)

The exposed brickwork in Costa is running with water- doesn't look quite as funky with piles of wet paper towels at the bottom of each wall! The rain has been vile, tbf, but I wonder if it means there is a problem with the sites under the railway arches. Or whether they didn't damp proof properly...

And yes, I know, there are better independent coffee shops I should be supporting, but Costa has pram accessible loos with a decent changing table!


----------



## Crispy (Oct 21, 2013)

Having exposed brick walls under a railway was a stupid thing to do in the first place. You can't "damp proof" a solid lump of masonry like that. All you can do is line the space with watertight cladding and collect the water in a drain around the edge, safely hidden behind a false wall.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 21, 2013)

Badgers said:


>



Is that Manter getting a delivery?


----------



## Manter (Oct 21, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Is that Manter getting a delivery?


Ha! Even I can't eat *that* much


Would give it a bloody good try though....


----------



## Manter (Oct 21, 2013)

Crispy said:


> Having exposed brick walls under a railway was a stupid thing to do in the first place. You can't "damp proof" a solid lump of masonry like that. All you can do is line the space with watertight cladding and collect the water in a drain around the edge, safely hidden behind a false wall.


I didn't know that...false wall must be better than slimy brickwork as a feature....


----------



## Crispy (Oct 21, 2013)

I suspect that they saw the bare brick, thought it would look nice (it does) and ignored the advice of their architect (assuming they employed one). There is no roof on a railway line. It is a solid brick lump covered in gravel, and the water runs straight through it.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Oct 21, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Blimey a pop up waitrose whatever next ?


----------



## Manter (Oct 21, 2013)

Crispy said:


> I suspect that they saw the bare brick, thought it would look nice (it does) and ignored the advice of their architect (assuming they employed one). There is no roof on a railway line. It is a solid brick lump covered in gravel, and the water runs straight through it.


Mate who does interior design of coffee shops, bars and restaurants has often complained that his clients don't/won't employ architects- they say things like 'open up the front' and leave him to figure out how to ensure the flats upstairs don't suddenly appear downstairs behind the bar. Sometimes I imagine that is fine, and then sometimes it goes a bit Pete Tong


----------



## editor (Oct 21, 2013)

The Black Panther Movement Project at Brixton Photofusion is worth a look. It ends on 26th October.






http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/10/...ect-at-brixton-photofusion-ends-26th-october/


----------



## editor (Oct 21, 2013)

Petition:


> Lambeth College Management and Board of Governors: We the undersigned oppose the sale of the Brixton Centre, Lambeth College to property developers.


https://www.change.org/en-GB/petiti...centre-lambeth-college-to-property-developers


----------



## snowy_again (Oct 21, 2013)

Rushy said:


> Brixton Housing Coop. Sundays mornings are not a reasonable time to take down your three storey scaffold.



I'm not really sure they are doing the work themselves! They've had problems with window fitters / builders and scaffolders in the last year - and may not know that someone's clunking around on a Sunday morning


----------



## Rushy (Oct 21, 2013)

snowy_again said:


> I'm not really sure they are doing the work themselves! They've had problems with window fitters / builders and scaffolders in the last year - and may not know that someone's clunking around on a Sunday morning


Hopefully now they do and will raise the matter with M Crowe scaffolding who claimed they had been requested by their client to do it (as I said to the guy at the time, an unlikely story). Saying "well it wasn't us, it was our contractor" would be pretty lame though.


----------



## snowy_again (Oct 21, 2013)

Fair enough - you're on the edge of St Matthews I'm guessing?


----------



## Rushy (Oct 21, 2013)

snowy_again said:


> Fair enough - you're on the edge of St Matthews I'm guessing?


Close enough to hear the scaffolders screaming expletives constantly at eachother in the way that only scaffolders seem to do. I just felt it was unreasonable on a Sunday morning and wanted to get it off my chest at the time.


----------



## Winot (Oct 21, 2013)

Manter said:


> And yes, I know, there are better independent coffee shops I should be supporting, but Costa has pram accessible loos with a decent changing table!



FYI So does the Lounge on Atlantic Rd. 

It also sells champagne.


----------



## editor (Oct 21, 2013)

Winot said:


> FYI So does the Lounge on Atlantic Rd.
> 
> It also sells champagne.


And beer. And decent food. And coffee. And tea.


----------



## Winot (Oct 21, 2013)

editor said:


> And beer. And decent food. And coffee. And tea.



I just thought Manter might like a glass of champagne *innocent face*


----------



## editor (Oct 21, 2013)

Winot said:


> I just thought Manter might like a glass of champagne *innocent face*


Just like Ziggy Stardust thought that the bitter comes out better on a stolen guitar, the champagne may taste better when you can watch the poor people go by.


----------



## Onket (Oct 21, 2013)

editor said:


> Petition:
> 
> https://www.change.org/en-GB/petiti...centre-lambeth-college-to-property-developers


 
Signed.


----------



## Onket (Oct 21, 2013)

editor said:


> Just like Ziggy Stardust thought that the bitter comes out better on a stolen guitar, the champagne may taste better when you can watch the poor people go by.


 
Sighed.


----------



## Manter (Oct 21, 2013)

Winot said:


> I just thought Manter might like a glass of champagne *innocent face*


In the middle of the day? ;-) I'd be asleep in my chair. Gone are my days of hard drinking. Sob 

I didn't know the lounge was parent friendly- I went to Kaff for lunch as I know they are. Worth knowing, thx ;-)


----------



## Manter (Oct 21, 2013)

editor said:


> Just like Ziggy Stardust thought that the bitter comes out better on a stolen guitar, the champagne may taste better when you can watch the poor people go by.


That's a bit pointlessly aggressive. Not sure what I've done to you


----------



## editor (Oct 21, 2013)

Manter said:


> That's a bit pointlessly aggressive. Not sure what I've done to you


It wasn't actually aimed at you or meant to be aggressive. it was just a general light hearted comment, with a bit of Bowie thrown in.


----------



## Manter (Oct 21, 2013)

editor said:


> It wasn't actually aimed at you. it was just a general light hearted comment.


Apologies for overreacting then... I blame sleep deprivation.


----------



## editor (Oct 21, 2013)

Manter said:


> Apologies for overreacting then... I blame sleep deprivation.


No problem. So we're all good now?


----------



## Ms T (Oct 21, 2013)

I thought we weren't interested in attacks on people who can afford champagne?


----------



## Onket (Oct 21, 2013)

.


----------



## editor (Oct 21, 2013)

Ms T said:


> I thought we weren't interested in attacks on people who can afford champagne?


It was a JOKE.


----------



## Chilavert (Oct 21, 2013)

editor said:


> the champagne may taste better when you can watch the poor people go by.


What an odd thing to post.


----------



## Rushy (Oct 21, 2013)

Would it be light hearted to ask whether the barrista coffee also tastes better when sat perusing the large number of people walking past who survive on a budget of £40 a week for food?

Thought not.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 21, 2013)

Please, pack it in everyone.


----------



## editor (Oct 21, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Please, pack it in everyone.


Wise words indeed.


----------



## Onket (Oct 21, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Please, pack it in everyone.


 
Not this bollocks again. It's ok for some to do certain things, but when others mention something similar it's "pack it in everyone".


----------



## TruXta (Oct 21, 2013)

Onket said:


> Not this bollocks again. It's ok for some to do certain things, but when others mention something similar it's "pack it in everyone".


Oh please. Don't play the fucking innocent.


----------



## Rushy (Oct 21, 2013)

Truxta for mod!


----------



## TruXta (Oct 21, 2013)

editor said:


> Wise words indeed.


That includes you too. You knew exactly what you were posting up above that Manter thought was directed at her (but wasn't). If you're gonna continue pleading for civility be prepared to practice what you preach eh?


----------



## Onket (Oct 21, 2013)

TruXta said:


> That includes you too. You knew exactly what you were posting up above that Manter thought was directed at her (but wasn't). If you're gonna continue pleading for civility be prepared to practice what you preach eh?


 
That's better.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 21, 2013)

Rushy said:


> Truxta for mod!


Errr no. More and more tempted to mothball my presence here tbh.


----------



## editor (Oct 21, 2013)

TruXta said:


> That includes you too. You knew exactly what you were posting up above that Manter thought was directed at her (but wasn't). If you're gonna continue pleading for civility be prepared to practice what you preach eh?


It really was a misjudged joke.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 21, 2013)

Yeah ok.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 21, 2013)




----------



## Yelkcub (Oct 21, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Errr no. More and more tempted to mothball my presence here tbh.



Will there be a flounce thread and a U75ers Facebook friend cull?


----------



## Rushy (Oct 21, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Errr no. More and more tempted to mothball my presence here tbh.


Might join you.


----------



## kittyP (Oct 21, 2013)

I can hear a voice coming over a PA or megaphone somewhere in the distance.
I can't really make it out but they definitely just said "we have all had enough of David Cameron"


----------



## TruXta (Oct 21, 2013)

Yelkcub said:


> Will there be a flounce thread and a U75ers Facebook friend cull?


I'll outsource all of that if/when it comes to it.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Oct 21, 2013)

I noticed a 24 hour off license and food store has opened between the Beehive and sainsbury local, Big gamble imo doubt they will last long!


----------



## Onket (Oct 21, 2013)

Those 24hr places often have better choice and better prices and certainly better opening hours. I wish them all the best.


----------



## editor (Oct 21, 2013)

I'm growing increasingly fond of the idea of getting an impartial poster to moderate next month's Brixton thread, and ask them just to delete any ad hominems and personal attacks they find, regardless of who posted them (and that includes my posts), because I've just about had enough too.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 21, 2013)

editor said:


> I'm growing increasingly fond of the idea of getting an impartial poster to moderate next month's Brixton thread, and ask them just to delete any ad hominems and personal attacks they find, regardless of who posted them (and that includes my posts), because I've just about had enough too.


This gets my vote, also I've paid off the village chiefs and they're all voting too.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 21, 2013)

editor said:
			
		

> I'm growing increasingly fond of the idea of getting an impartial poster to moderate next month's Brixton thread, and ask them just to delete any ad hominems and personal attacks they find, regardless of who posted them (and that includes my posts), because I've just about had enough too.



I hate you all equally. Consider that my hat thrown in the ring.


----------



## editor (Oct 21, 2013)

Crispy said:


> This gets my vote, also I've paid off the village chiefs and they're all voting too.


I really can't work out what you're saying here, sorry.


----------



## Yelkcub (Oct 21, 2013)

editor said:


> I really can't work out what you're saying here, sorry.



I thought I was being thick because I had no idea


----------



## Crispy (Oct 21, 2013)

editor said:


> I really can't work out what you're saying here, sorry.


Joke post.
I'm voting, and I've rigged the election, because I want the result I've voted for to win.

tl;dr I agree with you


----------



## teuchter (Oct 21, 2013)

I look forward to a swift consensus re. the choosing of an impartial poster, and likewise re. a finely honed and unambiguous definition of "ad hominem".


----------



## editor (Oct 21, 2013)

teuchter said:


> I look forward to a swift consensus re. the choosing of an impartial poster, and likewise re. a finely honed and unambiguous definition of "ad hominem".


I can see why you're already trying to pour cold water over the idea.


----------



## Rushy (Oct 21, 2013)

Crispy said:


> Joke post.
> I'm voting, and I've rigged the election, because I want the result I've voted for to win.
> 
> tl;dr I agree with you


This fits in with the general standard of jokes today, to be fair.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Oct 21, 2013)

Crispy said:


> This gets my vote, also I've paid off the village chiefs and they're all voting too.



Modding comeback!


----------



## Manter (Oct 21, 2013)

editor said:


> No problem. So we're all good now?


We are indeed


----------



## Winot (Oct 21, 2013)

I've got 2 spare tickets for Badly Drawn Boy at the Windmill tonight. He's on at 9.45pm. Don't want any cash - donation to server fund will do. 

Message me for details. 

(Mods - hope this is OK - delete if not).


----------



## Onket (Oct 21, 2013)

editor said:


> I'm growing increasingly fond of the idea of getting an impartial poster to moderate next month's Brixton thread, and ask them just to delete any ad hominems and personal attacks they find, regardless of who posted them (and that includes my posts), because I've just about had enough too.



You'll have to change the thread title, then. But be careful, I know someone who got a ban for that.


----------



## snowy_again (Oct 21, 2013)

Talking of which if Pissflaps was here he'd have said that the Dogstar lorrry was there last week - again causing chaos by parking in the middle of the junction.


----------



## editor (Oct 21, 2013)

Winot said:


> I've got 2 spare tickets for Badly Drawn Boy at the Windmill tonight. He's on at 9.45pm. Don't want any cash - donation to server fund will do.
> 
> Message me for details.
> 
> (Mods - hope this is OK - delete if not).


Course it's OK - and it's very generous of you. If I wasn't stuck in doing the listings for the Lambeth Weekender all bloody night I would have snapped them up!


----------



## Frumious B. (Oct 21, 2013)

Rushy said:


> Close enough to hear the scaffolders screaming expletives constantly at eachother in the way that only scaffolders seem to do. I just felt it was unreasonable on a Sunday morning and wanted to get it off my chest at the time.


You must be in [--------] House?

*ed: house name removed by request


----------



## Winot (Oct 21, 2013)

editor said:


> Course it's OK - and it's very generous of you. If I wasn't stuck in doing the listings for the Lambeth Weekender all bloody night I would have snapped them up!



Well it was an ... interesting night. I'll let twistedAM give his take on it but let's just say it demonstrated the divide that can exist between the art and the artist.


----------



## Ms T (Oct 21, 2013)

Kaff was packed when I went past tonight.n with people drinking cocktails. On a Monday!


----------



## editor (Oct 22, 2013)

Winot said:


> Well it was an ... interesting night. I'll let twistedAM give his take on it but let's just say it demonstrated the divide that can exist between the art and the artist.


Now I'm very intrigued! Can you say a bit more?


----------



## leanderman (Oct 22, 2013)

Ms T said:


> Kaff was packed when I went past tonight.n with people drinking cocktails. On a Monday!



flaunters


----------



## editor (Oct 22, 2013)

leanderman said:


> flaunters


----------



## gabi (Oct 22, 2013)

Ms T said:


> Kaff was packed when I went past tonight.n with people drinking cocktails. On a Monday!



It's the end of the world as we know it... etc. shameless.


----------



## Winot (Oct 22, 2013)

editor said:


> Now I'm very intrigued! Can you say a bit more?


 
He was very pissed, told long rambling stories (including one which went on for the first 10 mins of a short set, dealt with a heckler so aggressively that there was almost a fight between members of the audience (the heckler - who was out of order - ended up being thrown out), and punctuated the rest of the set with a mixture of swearing at the heckler and apologising for his own behaviour.  As a result of all this there were calls of "you're a disgrace" from one audience member and a significant number walked out.

In contrast to all that, he can still sing and play like an angel and when he did actually do that he was compelling.

A pretty mixed night!


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Oct 22, 2013)

Winot said:


> He was very pissed, told long rambling stories (including one which went on for the first 10 mins of a short set, dealt with a heckler so aggressively that there was almost a fight between members of the audience (the heckler - who was out of order - ended up being thrown out), and punctuated the rest of the set with a mixture of swearing at the heckler and apologising for his own behaviour.  As a result of all this there were calls of "you're a disgrace" from one audience member and a significant number walked out.
> 
> In contrast to all that, he can still sing and play like an angel and when he did actually do that he was compelling.
> 
> A pretty mixed night!




Sounds like a great night.


----------



## Yelkcub (Oct 22, 2013)

He doesn't seem to big on crowd relations


----------



## gabi (Oct 22, 2013)

He was one of the first gigs i went to in london at the garage. about an hour after he was due to play he eventually staggered on stage swilling from a bottle of jack daniels, played one song (terribly), told the audience to get fucked and then fucked off himself. we got about 4 minutes of gig


----------



## Winot (Oct 22, 2013)

Yeah there was lots of that ^^

I'm afraid I don't have much patience with tortured artistes having tantrums. Am probably too consumerist in relation to art.


----------



## Winot (Oct 22, 2013)

gabi said:


> He was one of the first gigs i went to in london at the garage. about an hour after he was due to play he eventually staggered on stage swilling from a bottle of jack daniels, played one song (terribly), told the audience to get fucked and then fucked off himself. we got about 4 minutes of gig



If he had been terrible last night I'd definitely have left.


----------



## editor (Oct 22, 2013)

I never realised that he was such a div. Mind you the 'LA Twats' bit was fun.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 22, 2013)

Yesterday a man offered to sell me a chicken. 
From a blue bag in a shopping trolley on the side of Electric Lane. 
I declined.


----------



## cesare (Oct 22, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Yesterday a man offered to sell me a chicken.
> From a blue bag in a shopping trolley on the side of Electric Lane.
> I declined.


I was offered half price steak from a blue carrier bag in Wetherspoons on Saturday.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Oct 22, 2013)

I've not been offered any dead animals in blue carrier bags but i don't get out as much as you lot!


----------



## cesare (Oct 22, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I've not been offered any dead animals in blue carrier bags but i don't get out as much as you lot!


I think we'll probably start to see more of it as poverty rises and soup kitchens increase.


----------



## Rushy (Oct 22, 2013)

cesare said:


> I was offered half price steak from a blue carrier bag in Wetherspoons on Saturday.


I once mistakenly walked off with someone's blue bag of steak cubes after buying flowers from the stall by the tube. Very tasty.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Oct 22, 2013)

cesare said:


> I think we'll probably start to see more of it as poverty rises and soup kitchens increase.



I already see increased signs of people in varying states of distress along the main drag and elsewhere.


----------



## Manter (Oct 22, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Yesterday a man offered to sell me a chicken.
> From a blue bag in a shopping trolley on the side of Electric Lane.
> I declined.


There was a woman selling chicken from a plastic bag outside Morleys yesterday too.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 22, 2013)

cesare said:


> I was offered half price steak from a blue carrier bag in Wetherspoons on Saturday.



 this was a large blue food bag full of chicken carcasses


----------



## cesare (Oct 22, 2013)

Badgers said:


> this was a large blue food bag full of chicken carcasses


The guy selling steak had a carrier bag about half full from what I could make out


----------



## T & P (Oct 22, 2013)

(((missing cats)))


----------



## Manter (Oct 22, 2013)

T & P said:


> (((missing cats)))


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## Effrasurfer (Oct 22, 2013)

'Uncle Steadman' is on for free again this evening. 6:30 in the Social Room at the Brixton Rec. Recommended if you haven't already caught it.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 22, 2013)

A few photos of Propa Brixton 

*Propa Brix Fizz *





*Propa Vibrancy *





*Propa Jay Rayner*


----------



## Effrasurfer (Oct 22, 2013)

Because I'm nosy and want free tea and refreshments, I've taken the day off and am about to go on this thing organised by the Academy of Urbanism.

*Learning from Neighbourhoods: managing rapid change in Brixton*
Programme

13.00-13.30	   Registration

13.30-14.30	   Welcome and intro to day: Barby Asante/Katy Beinart, Anchor & Magnet
Introductory talks:
·		 Derrick Anderson, Lambeth Council, CEO
·		 Tom Bridgman, Future Brixton programme, Lambeth Council
·		 Camilla Ween, The Academy of Urbanism
·		 Barby Asante/Katy Beinart, Anchor and Magnet

14.30-14.45	   Introduce walks and walk leaders: Kate Theophilus, Anchor & Magnet

14.45-16.00	   Walking tours of Brixton

16.00-16.30	   Return to Room 8 for tea and refreshments.

16.30-17.30	   Discussion on key themes and questions, chaired by:
·		 Cllr Rachel Heywood, Lambeth Council
·		 Bob Young, The Academy of Urbanism

17.30-19.00	   Informal drinks at Electric Social
Electric Social, 40 Acre Lane, Brixton. London, SW2 5SP 

I imagine a guide with a furled umbrella will be leading us along or something.


----------



## leanderman (Oct 22, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I already see increased signs of people in varying states of distress along the main drag and elsewhere.



Wife observed same on Saturday.


----------



## editor (Oct 22, 2013)

Effrasurfer said:


> Because I'm nosy and want free tea and refreshments, I've taken the day off and am about to go on this thing organised by the Academy of Urbanism.
> 
> *Learning from Neighbourhoods: managing rapid change in Brixton*
> Programme
> ...


I'm leading one of the walking tours


----------



## Effrasurfer (Oct 22, 2013)

I'll be sure to give that one a miss then.


----------



## editor (Oct 22, 2013)

Effrasurfer said:


> I'll be sure to give that one a miss then.


Thank you kindly.


----------



## gabi (Oct 22, 2013)

'The Academy of Urbanism'?! 

Surely onket should be leading that, not editor!


----------



## Rushy (Oct 22, 2013)

editor said:


> I'm leading one of the walking tours


I hope you have an appropriately bright coloured Urbanz umbrella for holding aloft?


----------



## Onket (Oct 22, 2013)

Spotted eme in the Phoenix today but couldn't catch her eye.


----------



## editor (Oct 22, 2013)

gabi said:


> 'The Academy of Urbanism'?!


I'm not entirely sure what that is all about to be honest, but I liked the idea of composing a walking tour taking in Brixton's squatting and activist past. I'll post it after the walk is done.


----------



## Ms T (Oct 22, 2013)

editor said:


> I'm leading one of the walking tours


 
You are, after all, a leading authority on urbanism. 

(I would add a smiley here but the piece of crap software at work automatically puts it at the beginning of the post rather than where you want it.)


----------



## Dan U (Oct 22, 2013)

'and this is where I did a heroic amount of ketamine and came round hours latet to discover Chris Liberator banging out some early acid techno in the squat'  

Be an interesting walk/talk in all seriousness I am sure.


----------



## leanderman (Oct 22, 2013)

editor said:


> I'm not entirely sure what that is all about to be honest, but I liked the idea of composing a walking tour taking in Brixton's squatting and activist past. I'll post it after the walk is done.



I hope they ask to see C+Fromage!


----------



## TruXta (Oct 22, 2013)

leanderman said:


> I hope they ask to see C+Fromage!


They could start a C++ Fromage shop. 

- gets coat -


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 22, 2013)

Looks like Brixton maybe about to get a new music venue............http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/NR/rdonly...5E-1F370BB73CD9/0/AdditionalDocs_Prem1708.pdf


----------



## Crispy (Oct 22, 2013)

.


----------



## Yelkcub (Oct 22, 2013)

leanderman said:


> I hope they ask to see C+Fromage!


Taking in The Trin, 41 and HoB en route...


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 22, 2013)

Crispy said:


> That link doesn't work for me. Could you link to a web page rather than a PDF?


The Lambeth website seems to be down, but this will give you an idea..........


----------



## Crispy (Oct 22, 2013)

Cheers. It loaded for me in the end anyway 

So that's right down the end of the shops, 2 from the end at the junction of Stockwell Park Walk. One shop unit, so nothing huge.


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 22, 2013)

Crispy said:


> Cheers. It loaded for me in the end anyway
> 
> So that's right down the end of the shops, 2 from the end at the junction of Stockwell Park Walk. One shop unit, so nothing huge.


Not certain but this may be the people who are setting it up........http://www.gorilla-events.co.uk/
........ the bit about Christmas up to early 2014 suggests this may be a "pop-up" so could be they are setting it up on behalf of someone else.


----------



## Onket (Oct 22, 2013)

Dan U said:


> 'and this is where I did a heroic amount of ketamine and came round hours latet to discover Chris Liberator banging out some early acid techno in the squat'
> 
> Be an interesting walk/talk in all seriousness I am sure.


 
An heroic.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 22, 2013)

Onket said:


> An heroic.


Not so. The H is voiced, therefore you use "A"
With eg. Honour, the H is not voiced and therefore you use "An"


----------



## Onket (Oct 22, 2013)

Bugger!


----------



## leanderman (Oct 22, 2013)

Onket said:


> An heroic.



Kingsley Amis would disagree, violently:


----------



## Onket (Oct 22, 2013)

Feel free to also pull me up on any other similar mistakes.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 22, 2013)

As it goes, I can't get over the American pronunciation of Herb


----------



## leanderman (Oct 22, 2013)

Onket said:


> Feel free to also pull me up on any other similar mistakes.



I saw what you did there!


----------



## Dan U (Oct 22, 2013)

Onket said:


> Bugger!



Hoist by your own petard


----------



## Frumious B. (Oct 22, 2013)

Rushy said:


> Close enough to hear the scaffolders screaming expletives constantly at eachother in the way that only scaffolders seem to do. I just felt it was unreasonable on a Sunday morning and wanted to get it off my chest at the time.


.
This is hilarious - the millionaire property developer whining about being woken by scaffolders.  Instead of making a complaint about people having to work on a Sunday morning, why not lie back in your <snip - mango5> mansion or go for a stroll in your <snip - mango5> garden and compare your wealth with that of the people out there on the scaffolding?  Say they make £30,000 a year. If your properties have increased in value by £1m in the past 12 months, you've "earned" that amount every 11 days.  Without even getting out of bed.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## Badgers (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## teuchter (Oct 22, 2013)

. 

subscribes to scaffoldgate


----------



## Onket (Oct 22, 2013)

Jesus wept.  etc


----------



## shifting gears (Oct 22, 2013)

Ouch


----------



## leanderman (Oct 22, 2013)

I'd imagine post #948 breaches some rules or etiquette or something - and should be removed.


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 22, 2013)

teuchter said:


> I look forward to........ A finely honed and unambiguous definition of "ad hominem".


Post #948 comes pretty close.......


----------



## Frumious B. (Oct 22, 2013)

Is there a rule protecting someone from being outed as a millionaire property developer? There's lots of info on the web about him and his business and his house and his garden.  He's obviously proud of his achievements.

Here's one of his flats, on offer for £1668 per month. How reassuring to see that all the other flats in the block are "occupied by professionals".

(*ed: link removed. Unless any of this information has been posted by him on the site already, it must be removed)


----------



## leanderman (Oct 22, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> Is there a rule protecting someone from being outed ...



Dunno. It just seems wrong.


----------



## colacubes (Oct 22, 2013)

To be honest outing anyone as anything on an anonymous bulletin board is out of order imho.  Unless there's a really good reason to do so (i.e. policeman, politician, journalist etc).

And also, how sure are you?  Do you really know that to be the case.  Seems a bit dickish tbh.


----------



## editor (Oct 22, 2013)

cuppa tee said:


> Looks like Brixton maybe about to get a new music venue............http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/NR/rdonly...5E-1F370BB73CD9/0/AdditionalDocs_Prem1708.pdf


They have a Glastonbury connection too. 
http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/10/...connection-beat-vacation-at-378-brixton-road/


----------



## Frumious B. (Oct 22, 2013)

colacubes said:


> To be honest outing anyone as anything on an anonymous bulletin board is out of order imho.  Unless there's a really good reason to do so (i.e. policeman, politician, journalist etc).
> 
> And also, how sure are you?  Do you really know that to be the case.  Seems a bit dickish tbh.



I'm 100% sure but I can't post the evidence without naming names. Which would be wrong. (Even though it was Rushy who gave the game away himself.) Good to see that here at urban, millionaire property developers are the enemy...unless they happen to post here. In which case they must be congratulated for complaining about poor sods who get up at 6 am on a Sunday to climb some scaffolding.

E2a: Given that Ed has removed the link to the flat advertised by Rushy I'd like to point out there was nothing there to identify him.


----------



## Dan U (Oct 22, 2013)

regardless of any of the other shenanigans going on here, anyone paying £1,668 per month for a flat where the kitchen, dining and living area are the same small room is barmy. i don't care how shiny the surface you get to honk gak off is.


----------



## editor (Oct 22, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> E2a: Given that Ed has removed the link to the flat advertised by Rushy I'd like to point out there was nothing there to identify him.


Unless he has already posted up that information here, then you have no right to include that link yourself. Privacy, and all that, innit?


----------



## Frumious B. (Oct 22, 2013)

Debatable. The link was to an ad that he placed. Presumably he wants it seen by as many people as possible. It doesn't contain any info about him, not even his phone number. The ad is very relevant to the many discussions here about greedy landlords forcing Brixtonites out. I'd say that public interest outweighs Rushy's right not to be associated with the ad.


----------



## mango5 (Oct 22, 2013)

Not debateable.  Don't out people.  Thanks.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 22, 2013)

In the future all posters must declare all their assets and income or face loud tutting.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 22, 2013)

I voted Liberal and bank with RBS


----------



## Dan U (Oct 22, 2013)

Badgers said:


> I voted Liberal and bank with RBS



at least you aren't a retired Colonel from the Shires like Onket


----------



## Frumious B. (Oct 22, 2013)

mango5 said:


> Not debateable.  Don't out people.  Thanks.


I haven't named him or posted any links to personal info about him. I might have had second thoughts about outing him as a millionaire property developer <snip - mango5> in the middle of Brixton if he hadn't accused a named individual of stealing. The thread has gone but the OP is cached here


----------



## Manter (Oct 22, 2013)

Badgers said:


> I voted Liberal and bank with RBS


You're not a bad person, just misguided


----------



## mango5 (Oct 22, 2013)

Frumious B.  You don't need second thoughts.  You need to abide by the rules and conventions of this forum.  And since you seem so keen to describe his place in such detail, I'll be editing those out for you.  Please stop the self-appointed hero act.   Talking about someone's house is a weird and ineffective way of supporting someone else - and as you say the offending thread has been taken down.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 22, 2013)

According to "Lambeth Democracy" on Twitter the licensing committee have just turned down a late night party event at the Domino Club scheduled for 2nd November - because of noise issues 27th 28th September and 6th 8th October. I didn't know they monitored the Domino Club - seems to have had a charmed life, what with its "rep" on the Police Consultative Group being a former Mayor of Lambeth (albeit 30 years ago approx)


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 22, 2013)

editor said:


> They have a Glastonbury connection too.
> http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/10/...connection-beat-vacation-at-378-brixton-road/


.....featuring a  " BBQ curated by..... Michelin starred St John Restaurant "  sounds a bit upmarket to me


----------



## editor (Oct 22, 2013)

CH1 said:


> According to "Lambeth Democracy" on Twitter the licensing committee have just turned down a late night party event at the Domino Club scheduled for 2nd November - because of noise issues 27th 28th September and 6th 8th October. I didn't know they monitored the Domino Club - seems to have had a charmed life, what with its "rep" on the Police Consultative Group being a former Mayor of Lambeth (albeit 30 years ago approx)


They can be noisy fuckers at times, but I've never complained.


----------



## mxh (Oct 22, 2013)

Badgers said:


> I voted Liberal and bank with RBS


 
I voted Liberal, worked for RBS and was a fan of Stuart Hall's radio commentary.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 22, 2013)

I have always rated Danny Baker


----------



## Onket (Oct 22, 2013)

Danny Baker used to go out drinking with Gazza and Chris Evans. 

Just imagine. 

I'd rather go out drinking with a millionaire property magnate.


----------



## mxh (Oct 22, 2013)

Onket said:


> Danny Baker used to go out drinking with Gazza and Chris Evans.
> 
> Just imagine.
> 
> I'd rather go out drinking with a millionaire property magnate.


 
I'd rather go drinking with John Major, Brixton Boy trying to make good.


----------



## Onket (Oct 22, 2013)

I've got to say, Rushy is a fucking decent poster on here and having a pop at him because of his job is totally out of order. Fair play to the mods who have dealt with this pretty well I reckon.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 22, 2013)

editor said:


> They can be noisy fuckers at times, but I've never complained.


I'm not close enough to be affected, but maybe people close by have had too much late night bass. This seems to be further evidence of Lambeth licensing tightening up.


----------



## mango5 (Oct 22, 2013)

Badgers said:


> I have always rated Danny Baker


I was very upset at the true death of his weekday afternoon radio show.  Radio London weasels


----------



## Manter (Oct 22, 2013)

cuppa tee said:


> .....featuring a  " BBQ curated by..... Michelin starred St John Restaurant "  sounds a bit upmarket to me


St. John is fab- nose to tail eating. It's not wanky Michelin stuff with foams and reductions, it's proper old fashioned food; liver and bacon, sweetbreads and headcheese on toast- I was a bit freaked out the first time I went, as we have got used to not eating so much of an animal, but if you do eat meat it makes sense to me that you eat meat, not intensively farmed distorted bits of animal so over processed they are barely identifiable. 
And yes, it is expensive and lots of people can't afford to eat there even as a treat, but I like the fact Fergus Henderson had a plan and did something out of passion: the Michelin stars seem to me to be a recognition of that, not some celeb chef glory chasing rubbish. Plus it's one of the few really posh places I've been where I felt everyone was made comfortable- no condescension, airs etc, just people passionate about food. 

(Tho who the fuck 'curates' a BBQ?)


----------



## leanderman (Oct 22, 2013)

mxh said:


> I'd rather go drinking with John Major, Brixton Boy trying to make good.



John Major made a pretty tasty speech today, laying into Cameron on energy/the poor and into the bastard Eurosceptics.

It's come to something when he has to speak up like this:

‘They [the silent citizens] struggle to pay the bills often, they
think carefully before having a family holiday.
If unemployed they seek work, if employed
they work hard to hang on to their jobs.
‘They are not high-fliers, not financially
secure. They’re the dignified poor or near poor
and to the shame of decades of politicians
– and I include myself in this – there 
are still millions and millions of them'


----------



## SarfLondoner (Oct 22, 2013)

Badgers said:


> I voted Liberal and bank with RBS


Rich Badgers society ?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 22, 2013)

Bit wet out eh.


----------



## Manter (Oct 22, 2013)

Indeed. I am going to start putting rubber ducks in puddles, I think. As some sort of performance art.


----------



## leanderman (Oct 22, 2013)

Manter said:


> St. John is fab- nose to tail eating.



There's a St John van always parked in Josephine Avenue, SW2.

Not sure about the bone marrow, but it's a great place.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Oct 22, 2013)

Manter said:


> Indeed. I am going to start putting rubber ducks in puddles, I think. As some sort of performance art.


----------



## Manter (Oct 22, 2013)

SarfLondoner said:


>


Bugger. My genius idea is too late again


----------



## Manter (Oct 22, 2013)

leanderman said:


> There's a St John van always parked in Josephine Avenue, SW2.
> 
> Not sure about the bone marrow, but it's a great place.


I love bone marrow...


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 22, 2013)

Manter said:


> St. John is fab- nose to tail eating. It's not wanky Michelin stuff with foams and reductions, it's proper old fashioned food; liver and bacon, sweetbreads and headcheese on toast- I was a bit freaked out the first time I went, as we have got used to not eating so much of an animal, but if you do eat meat it makes sense to me that you eat meat, not intensively farmed distorted bits of animal so over processed they are barely identifiable.
> And yes, it is expensive and lots of people can't afford to eat there even as a treat, but I like the fact Fergus Henderson had a plan and did something out of passion: the Michelin stars seem to me to be a recognition of that, not some celeb chef glory chasing rubbish. Plus it's one of the few really posh places I've been where I felt everyone was made comfortable- no condescension, airs etc, just people passionate about food.
> 
> (Tho who the fuck 'curates' a BBQ?)



....... Still sounds upmarket tbh


----------



## Manter (Oct 22, 2013)

cuppa tee said:


> ....... Still sounds upmarket tbh


It is. I was just trying to make a (slightly doomed) good vs bad upmarket argument. 

It's late

I've been drinking

Sorry...


----------



## SarfLondoner (Oct 22, 2013)

Manter said:


> Bugger. My genius idea is too late again


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 22, 2013)

Effrasurfer said:


> Because I'm nosy and want free tea and refreshments, I've taken the day off and am about to go on this thing organised by the Academy of Urbanism.



And how was it?


----------



## Manter (Oct 22, 2013)

SarfLondoner said:


> View attachment 42354


You saved me wider humiliation. Now only the Internet knows I am crashingly unoriginal. And that's hardly anyone, right?

Right?


----------



## SarfLondoner (Oct 22, 2013)

Manter said:


> It is. I was just trying to make a (slightly doomed) good vs bad upmarket argument.
> 
> It's late
> 
> ...


What is Headcheese ?


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 22, 2013)

Manter said:


> I didn't know the lounge was parent friendly- I went to Kaff for lunch as I know they are. Worth knowing, thx ;-)



The Lounge is particularly children friendly lunchtimes on weekends.

There last Sunday and the staff were were very helpful with a couple who turned up with a baby.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Oct 22, 2013)

Manter said:


> You saved me wider humiliation. Now only the Internet knows I am crashingly unoriginal. And that's hardly anyone, right?
> 
> Right?


Erm right


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 22, 2013)

Manter said:


> It is. I was just trying to make a (slightly doomed) good vs bad upmarket argument.
> 
> It's late
> 
> ...



Apology accepted............

........stop after the second can of crunk juice next time


----------



## cesare (Oct 22, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> The Lounge is particularly children friendly lunchtimes on weekends.
> 
> There last Sunday and the staff were were very helpful with a couple who turned up with a baby.


Biddlybee and I went to the Lounge with babybee and the staff were lovely, and baby change thingy as well.


----------



## Belushi (Oct 22, 2013)

SarfLondoner said:


> What is Headcheese ?


 
It's a terrine made from the meat off a pig or cows head.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Oct 22, 2013)

Belushi said:


> It's a terrine made from the meat off a pig or cows head.


Phew ! Thank god for that.


----------



## Manter (Oct 22, 2013)

cuppa tee said:


> Apology accepted............
> 
> ........stop after the second can of crunk juice next time


I still think that name is a whole world of wrong


----------



## Effrasurfer (Oct 22, 2013)

Well I must say, that Academy of Urbanism event was well worth taking the day off for. 

There were 7 local guides (including editor and Stuart the Watchman) and we drew lots to decide who went with whom. I ended up in the same walking group as a Lambeth planning supremo, a chap who works for the Duke of Westminster, did the Clapham library project and whose next trick will be to relocate Victoria Coach Station and a semi-retired developer who built St Pancras station (as you do) and is now working for Brixton Green. As well as one of the three seriously talented and lovely artist women from Anchor and Magnet who helped to facilitate the event. And three young students (one in a top hat bless her) who tagged along for a bit and then peeled off. 

Our walk leader was a Brixton resident of over 30 years and an active member of Brixton Housing Co-op. He led us from the Town Hall round past Brixton Cycles to Lambeth Accord (amazing) then along Atlantic Road past St Georges Residences all the way into the Park, past the Lido and back out by the Hootenanny. At least I think that's where we went because the whole time I was yacking and listening and trying to take advantage of the fact that we had the ear of these developer types and the chance to give them a side of the story they've never previously experienced. There's something about taking a long walk together side by side - anywhere, but particularly through the streets of Brixton - that enables a really good open conversation to happen. 

At the end our guide allowed me to 'take over the umbrella' and lead us on a short cut back to the Town Hall through the St Matthews Estate, where as luck would have it there was a lovely after-school scene with all the kids playing out and the mums chatting.

Then we all went back in and had an extremely well earned cup of tea, after which the discussion began. Which I personally thought was epic but I'll let others who were present comment on.


----------



## peterkro (Oct 22, 2013)

The lounge which I sometimes go to for breakfast (after 4pm usually) is fine it's a bit expensive but the staff and food have always been great.


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 22, 2013)

Manter said:


> I still think that name is a whole world of wrong


.........just the name ?


----------



## Manter (Oct 22, 2013)

cuppa tee said:


> .........just the name ?


I've never tried it. Maybe that should be tomorrow's adventure...


----------



## teuchter (Oct 22, 2013)

Onket said:


> I've got to say, Rushy is a fucking decent poster on here and having a pop at him because of his job is totally out of order. Fair play to the mods who have dealt with this pretty well I reckon.


Seconded.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Oct 22, 2013)

Headcheese and Crunkjuice could give C&F a run for there money


----------



## Manter (Oct 22, 2013)

SarfLondoner said:


> Headcheese and Crunkjuice could give C&F a run for there money


Shall we go into business?


----------



## SarfLondoner (Oct 22, 2013)

Only if you do the crunking


----------



## Manter (Oct 22, 2013)

Will have to double check google before I agree.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## editor (Oct 22, 2013)

Effrasurfer said:


> Then we all went back in and had an extremely well earned cup of tea, after which the discussion began. Which I personally thought was epic but I'll let others who were present comment on.


I generally get very bored very quickly at these kind of discussions, but after the chummy intro from the Urbanism bloke, and the super-fluffy 'Brixton's great!' monologue from Rachel Heywood, the thunderous demolition of the entire 'Great Neighbourhood' award by Liz (?) was an absolute delight.

Her passionate analysis of what's wrong with the changes in Brixton - and the lack of action from the council - was was absolutely spot on, so much so I felt compelled to shout, "I agree" at the end!

Other speakers also did an admirable job of tearing the gloss from this award and it was one of the most refreshing hours I've ever spent in the Town Hall.


----------



## Effrasurfer (Oct 22, 2013)

It was a great moment, editor. Also the same woman's impassioned defence of the Olive Morris name. I spoke to the Duke of Westminster guy again after the discussion and he admitted to having been surprised and said he had expected more...[read: 'positive engagement with the proposed development plans']. I assured him that I was surprised in the opposite direction and had expected bitterer protest. 

This is good stuff because it means that powerful, complacent people heard - really heard - points of view they are normally sheltered from. Another thing I liked was hearing Rachel Heywood say quite plainly that she regretted the Council's actions on the Short Life issue. I certainly detected a whiff of uncertainty in the room from people who came in certain that there was no alternative to Brixton turning eventually into Notting Hill.


----------



## editor (Oct 23, 2013)

Effrasurfer said:


> This is good stuff because it means that powerful, complacent people heard - really heard - points of view they are normally sheltered from. Another thing I liked was hearing Rachel Heywood say quite plainly that she regretted the Council's actions on the Short Life issue. I certainly detected a whiff of uncertainty in the room from people who came in certain that there was no alternative to Brixton turning eventually into Notting Hill.


I'm glad I got a pop in at that awful, smug, arrogant twat from Brixton Green too. Even now, no one I speak to has much of an idea what the fuck it is they're doing, or why they're sat so comfortably on the same table at the council. They've still never approached my residents group and it's pretty clear they don't give much of a fuck what anyone from that part of Brixton thinks. 

And yes, the Olive Morris defence was a delight to behold. Wonderful passion. Do you have her contact details by any chance? I'd love to invite her to post up some of her opinions on BBuzz: what she said deserves to be heard far and wide.


----------



## leanderman (Oct 23, 2013)

editor said:


> I'm glad I got a pop in at that awful, smug, arrogant twat from Brixton Green too. Even now, no one I speak to has much of an idea what the fuck it is they're doing, or why they're sat so comfortably on the same table at the council. They've still never approached my residents group and it's pretty clear they don't give much of a fuck what anyone from that part of Brixton thinks.
> 
> And yes, the Olive Morris defence was a delight to behold. Wonderful passion. Do you have her contact details by any chance? I'd love to invite her to post up some of her opinions on BBuzz: what she said deserves to be heard far and wide.



Shocking that such a recent-looking building, and one that had an interior refit not long ago, is apparently no longer 'fit for purpose'.


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 23, 2013)

editor said:


> I'm glad I got a pop in at that awful, smug, arrogant twat from Brixton Green too. Even now, no one I speak to has much of an idea what the fuck it is they're doing, or why they're sat so comfortably on the same table at the council. They've still never approached my residents group and it's pretty clear they don't give much of a fuck what anyone from that part of Brixton thinks.
> 
> And yes, the Olive Morris defence was a delight to behold. Wonderful passion. Do you have her contact details by any chance? I'd love to invite her to post up some of her opinions on BBuzz: what she said deserves to be heard far and wide.



The Lambeth Housing Activists group are trying to get people to go to the meeting on the 30th October about the Somerleyton road project. The LHA  newsletter has been distributed on Moorlands estate, some of Guiness Trust and other local estates.

Meeting billed as a:


*Somerleyton Road community briefing* 30 October 2013 at 6:30 pm – 7:30 pm Lambeth Town Hall, Room 8
Will be the first time that the community will get to know what the latest ideas the Council have to develop the site. As there has been a woeful lack of information in recent months.

This is Council owned land and housing should be social housing.

This is a Council run project. Brixton Green do not have a big role in it in reality. Whatever they might say.

Effrasurfer


----------



## editor (Oct 23, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> The Lambeth Housing Activists group are trying to get people to go to the meeting on the 30th October about the Somerleyton road project. The LHA  newsletter has been distributed on Moorlands estate, some of Guiness Trust and other local estates.
> 
> Meeting billed as a:
> 
> ...


I'm going to slap that all over Brixton Buzz later.


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 23, 2013)

Effrasurfer said:


> This is good stuff because it means that powerful, complacent people heard - really heard - points of view they are normally sheltered from. .



Should get them down to Iceland. Had a chat there this evening. The "welfare reforms" are starting to hammer people. Also lack of affordable housing in central London. Along with low wages. 

And they were not blaming immigrants or "scroungers". The assumption by the Labour party is that they have to be seen to be "tougher than the Tories". 

At no prompting from me they were laying into the rich in London.

One of them said we should all not go to work one day and show these people London would not function without us.


----------



## editor (Oct 23, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> Should get them down to Iceland. Had a chat there this evening. The "welfare reforms" are starting to hammer people. Also lack of affordable housing in central London. Along with low wages.
> 
> And they were not blaming immigrants or "scroungers". The assumption by the Labour party is that they have to be seen to be "tougher than the Tories".


Guy in my block is in court tomorrow facing eviction because he couldn't pay the bedroom tax. It makes me so fucking angry.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 23, 2013)

Bit wet and windy out there this morning. Heating still not on though, am hanging in there.


----------



## leanderman (Oct 23, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Bit wet and windy out there this morning. Heating still not on though, am hanging in there.



Good work

But you can turn it on now, it's gone past Trafalgar Day (October 21).


----------



## CH1 (Oct 23, 2013)

Effrasurfer said:


> Another thing I liked was hearing Rachel Heywood say quite plainly that she regretted the Council's actions on the Short Life issue.


I suspect what she meant was more along the lines of "it had to be done unfortunately".
After all she is a long standing cabinet member AND ward member for most of the properties concerned - if she really disagreed she would have been in a position to make waves.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 23, 2013)

editor said:


> I'm glad I got a pop in at that awful, smug, arrogant twat from Brixton Green too. Even now, no one I speak to has much of an idea what the fuck it is they're doing, or why they're sat so comfortably on the same table at the council. They've still never approached my residents group and it's pretty clear they don't give much of a fuck what anyone from that part of Brixton thinks.
> 
> And yes, the Olive Morris defence was a delight to behold. Wonderful passion. Do you have her contact details by any chance? I'd love to invite her to post up some of her opinions on BBuzz: what she said deserves to be heard far and wide.


The Brixton Green guy must be that retired Network Rail person (no doubt on suitable pension) who lives in St Albans. No doubt his circumstances mediate his "involvement" with the local community in Brixton.
As for the woman who spoke up pro-actively, was it Liz Obi perchance?  Her name crops up in connection with Olive Morris quite a lot.
I wish I'd been at the meeting to hear all this - thanks to you and Effrasurfer for giving the flavour.


----------



## editor (Oct 23, 2013)

CH1 said:


> The Brixton Green guy must be that retired Network Rail person (no doubt on suitable pension) who lives in St Albans. No doubt his circumstances mediate his "involvement" with the local community in Brixton.


That's the fella. He has no connection with Brixton I can see, but he's apparently good at 'unlocking publicly owned land developed by private sector expertise and investment.' The way he dismissed my comments was utterly disgraceful.


> Stephen Jordan(Chair): Previously the Managing Director of London and Continental Railways‘ stations and property division and trustee of the Capital Community Foundation.  Stephen has experience in unlocking key London developments like King’s Cross and Stratford City; publicly owned land developed by private sector expertise and investment.   “Brixton Green excites me as a serious proposition with genuine local support.  At a time when money for public projects is tight, delivery through a cooperative structure is innovative.  It is a viable approach that will align the interests of all stakeholders.”


----------



## Onket (Oct 23, 2013)

CH1 said:


> The Brixton Green guy must be that retired Network Rail person (no doubt on suitable pension)


 
Relevance?


----------



## CH1 (Oct 23, 2013)

Onket said:


> Relevance?


well if he's on his knees at the shrine of St Alban preparing to meet his maker (when not on jollies in Brixton) he's not going to be too in touch with the likes of urban slackers like you and me is he?


----------



## editor (Oct 23, 2013)

Having a chair who has no apparent connection with Brixton at all doesn't seem to square too well with Brixton Green's own blurb:


> Brixton Green, a non-profit, registered mutual society, has been set up by Brixton people to make this possible. Owned and run by locals, we need YOU to help make this become a reality.


----------



## Onket (Oct 23, 2013)

CH1 said:


> well if he's on his knees at the shrine of St Alban preparing to meet his maker (when not on jollies in Brixton) he's not going to be too in touch with the likes of urban slackers like you and me is he?


 
If someone works for a place that has a decent pension, then perhaps it's because people stood up for it and in the case of Network Rail it may well be the RMT.

I can't see it as a stick to beat someone with. Perhaps I'm being too positive.


----------



## Rushy (Oct 23, 2013)

Yes Frumious B. , that was my flat I was advertising. You probably already know it's where I lived before I moved into my current home. I agree with Dan U  - the rent seems eye watering, particularly when I think back to what rents were when I moved here in the 90s. It went to a really nice couple after only the second viewing, so was presumably priced fairly competitively in the current crazy market.  Back in the 90s friends thought I was crazy to want to live here - now everyone seems to want to, including yourself who is paying £1,600pcm for a posh two bed flat on Rushcroft Road as you have described it. Why a posh flat? Why so central? Was it because there really was nothing else available or because you wanted to stretch to the poshest, most central flat you could afford? The discussions of who is responsible for the rises will carry on and on.

Your post about the garden is a good illustration of how you should probably not take everything you read on the interweb at face value. I had a little Google to see where all this 2 acre crap was coming from. I assumed that you were making it up but, to my surprise, found that an old neighbour has rather imaginatively listed my garden as one of his new landscaping company's projects. Even more imaginatively he describes it as 2 acres in his online blurb. Firstly, the overall size is a little over 1/4 acre - big all the same. Unfortunately for me, most of it is still owned by those who sold me the house, as they intended to build on it. Luckily for me however, they have been repeatedly refused permission to do so and for the time being I get to use it all in return for looking after it. You can check that on the land registry if you fancy. Maybe you already have but it didn't quite fit with the story.

Secondly, my old neighbour's has also embelished his landscaping services company's involvement. If you can be bothered to work it out from the info about him you will see that he was not running a "posh" landscaping service at the time my garden was planted but was still a uni student. He kindly drew up a measured plan of what was there and helped my with some plant choices. It's pretty cheeky that he claims responsibility for it at all. I designed the layout and planted pretty much every plant and laid pretty much every bit of path, border and edging myself, with my ex, and with help from some great mates. We exchanged long hazy weekends in the Dogstar and Brixton Havana for weekends up to our elbows in used syringes, brambles and compost. Not exactly Rock and Roll (actually there was _some _rock and roll) but it was brilliant fun and we did it ourselves. So yes, as you point out, I'm personally fucking proud of that, even if I have never posted so much as a word or photo of it on the internet myself.

As for owning a mansion, the floor area including the loft and basement is less than any one of the three storey terraced houses on Kellett, Tunstall, Horsford, Trent or Saltoun Roads. In fact, it's very similar in size to two Rushcroft Road flats knocked together. So whilst it is certainly a large house, the term mansion might be considered just a tad hyperbolic. (You can check this info for yourself on Lambeth's planning database, if you fancy). And yes - of course my house is worth a lot more than when I bought it in 2000. FFS, a small 2 bed first floor flat costs more to buy now than my home cost back then. Like so many in London I would not have a hope of buying my house now. I'm fully aware of just how lucky I was to "get on the ladder" when I did, even if it did feel bloody scary and reckless at the time.

That somehow any of the above should proscribe me from expressing a throwaway moan about a large scaffold company taking down a scaffold on a Sunday morning is utter drivel. Inconsiderate builders make life unnecessarily difficult for neighbours. Any half decent builder knows what the rules are and not to carry out noisy works on a Sunday. M Crowe have been around for over 20 years. I've used them myself. They would not take the piss like that on work for a corporate client. That you should take such vitriolic exception to my complaint is a joke.

But then, that's not really what this is about, is it? You repeatedly hark back to my comments on your pathetically misguided V thread and have admitted that this as your real reason for your outburst. I'd responded to that thread only because your opening post struck me as both factually inaccurate as well as unacceptably aggressive and personally threatening (listing individual's names, putting photos and contact details on line and inciting people to stop them in the street - _do you see a pattern forming here?_). You trawled V's private life into the spotlight, without clearly explaining to him what you were doing, and used it to unjustly attack people you already had issues with. My replies, which I am happy were canned along with the rest of that wholly inappropriate thread, were based almost entirely on my own first hand experience. I _know _that you were not telling the full story - even if you are not aware of that yourself.

It is a bit creepy when a total stranger becomes so obsessed with you online that they feel the need to work out your real life ID and dredge through your history. Apart from where I live, you probably know how quickly I run a 5k, what my dog looks like, my girlfriend's  unpronounceable name, which charities I raise money for, the personal reasons I chose them, my boring comments in council meeting minutes about rubbish collection and bin sizes, you've seen my sister's weird paintings of my gorgeous nephew. You don't need to know these things. They're _my _life.  Even that I work with property, which from my postings is hardly a guarded secret, is irrelevant to any of your arguments. I certainly don't need to know your background to argue when I think you are talking shit. Don't kid yourself that there is any "public interest" excuse here and you are some kind of hero. You've admitted that this was "revenge" for taking issue with your previous aggressive thread. With your outburst you have accepted that you are incapable of coherent and cohesive argument. You've chosen instead to play the man and you've entirely lost sight of the ball. I'm not sure you even have any clue what game you're playing.

Anyway - this isn't an invite to openly discuss my personal circumstances. You clearly know where to find me if you fancy a grown up chat. I'd resist hopping over the wall until the stag's rutting season is over and the game keeper is feeling a little less twitchy.

***
Thanks all for the messages and general support - mods too. All in all I'm rather touched. I'm sure some have had to bite their tongues very hard and had a jolly good smirk .


----------



## CH1 (Oct 23, 2013)

Onket said:


> If someone works for a place that has a decent pension, then perhaps it's because people stood up for it and in the case of Network Rail it may well be the RMT.
> I can't see it as a stick to beat someone with. Perhaps I'm being too positive.


Just a personal quirk on my part. I don't have a private pension - and as I understand it the chancellor just abolished my SERPS entitlement (and yours if you are old enough) in the last budget.
It really pisses me off when you get people like Brian Paddick swanning around on a Police pension making a dilettante foray into politics.
Stephen Jordan may be a worthy nice person, but his involvement in  Brixton Green as a "stakeholder" in Somerleyton Road only makes sense if he is viewed as a property developer (which he claims to be in that "unlocking" blurb).
If he was not a man of means he would not be able to maintain that persona. He would be volunteering with meals on wheels in St Albans or something like that.


----------



## Dan U (Oct 23, 2013)

Pawned.

All this reminds me of that Freud quote about the narcissism of margins or what ever it was 

Basically getting really angry at those only marginally different to you. Which seems to drive a lot of the Brixton forum these days.

ETA that was in response to @rushy.not quoting in case he changes his mind.


----------



## Onket (Oct 23, 2013)

CH1 said:


> Just a personal quirk on my part. I don't have a private pension - and as I understand it the chancellor just abolished my SERPS entitlement (and yours if you are old enough) in the last budget.
> It really pisses me off when you get people like Brian Paddick swanning around on a Police pension making a dilettante foray into politics.
> Stephen Jordan may be a worthy nice person, but his involvement in  Brixton Green as a "stakeholder" in Somerleyton Road only makes sense if he is viewed as a property developer (which he claims to be in that "unlocking" blurb).
> If he was not a man of means he would not be able to maintain that persona. He would be volunteering with meals on wheels in St Albans or something like that.


 
You make a valid point about him not being from the area, but if he's retired he's got more time to spare and if he's on a decnet pension then 'lucky' him.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 23, 2013)

Frumious B, you are an arsehole. There. I've said my piece.


----------



## Rushy (Oct 23, 2013)

Dan U said:


> Pawned.
> 
> All this reminds me of that Freud quote about the narcissism of margins or what ever it was
> 
> ...


This is one of the kinds of post that makes U75 really worthwhile for me. A little nugget which results in me reading analysis of Freud's theory of narcissism of small differences (as it is called) in a context relevant to me. I'd probably never had heard of it otherwise. Cheers. 

And yes, I'm sure you are right.


----------



## leanderman (Oct 23, 2013)

Rushy said:


> This is one of the kinds of post that makes U75 really worthwhile for me. A little nugget which results in me reading analysis of Freud's theory of narcissism of small differences (as it is called) in a context relevant to me. I'd probably never had heard of it otherwise. Cheers.
> 
> And yes, I'm sure you are right.



Oh dear. I'll have to look it up too now


----------



## leanderman (Oct 23, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Oh dear. I'll have to look it up too now



Typically brilliant but questionable insight by the old Fraud. 

Visited his London house in the summer. Extraordinary place


----------



## Dan U (Oct 23, 2013)

Rushy said:


> This is one of the kinds of post that makes U75 really worthwhile for me. A little nugget which results in me reading analysis of Freud's theory of narcissism of small differences (as it is called) in a context relevant to me. I'd probably never had heard of it otherwise. Cheers.
> 
> And yes, I'm sure you are right.



That's the one. 

I heard Grayson Perry mention it in his Reith lecture on radio 4 this week and looked it up. believe it or not I thought of this forum and these threads about gentrification etc.

Appreciate that makes me sound like a bit of an insufferable pillock but there we are


----------



## el-ahrairah (Oct 23, 2013)

but you are a millionaire property type, Rushy?


----------



## leanderman (Oct 23, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> but you are a millionaire property type, Rushy?



Same can be said of most of my daughters' friends at primary school in Brixton. 

And anyone else lucky enough to have put money into housing in the 90s and 00s, rather than into crap savings or pensions like me. 

The fault is with a tax etc system that rewards the former, and punishes the latter.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 23, 2013)

Even if Rushy (or anyone) is/was a millionaire "property type"; even if they were a billionaire property type; I would still defend the principle that they should be allowed to post as anonymously as they choose, and that if anyone has knowledge of another poster's personal circumstances that goes beyond what they themselves have chosen to make public here, then it should not be posted, and their privacy should be respected. Regardless of what anyone thinks about whether something they post here is hypocritical in the context of their real life circumstances.

Everyone who posts here does so on the understanding that they have a right to their privacy. It would be foolish to think that your privacy was guaranteed but it's a principle that people are expected to respect. Lots of people post information or views here that could potentially compromise them in various ways in real life if their U75 identities were linked to their real life identities, and they only do so because they have confidence that their right to privacy will be respected. And the mods are pretty good at keeping an eye on this.

If it were to become the case that people didn't have that confidence, then this forum would be the worse for it. Particularly in the Brixton Forum there are a lot of discussions about local issues where insight from people who are involved in the situation in real life can be quite significant. It's information that's hard to get from other sources. It would be a real loss if people felt they couldn't offer this stuff up for fear that it could cause them problems with, for example, their employers.

So, Frumious B. , what you did was wrong regardless of Rushy's particular circumstances, and it's the sort of thing that's harmful to U75 and the Brixton Forum in general.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Oct 23, 2013)

sorry, most of your child's friends are millionaire property developers?


----------



## Onket (Oct 23, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> sorry, most of your child's friends are millionaire property developers?


 
I think he's just saying that there are lots of expensive properties in Brixton, and their owners children's go to his children's school.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Oct 23, 2013)

ah, i meant the other sort of property millionaire, but there you go.  is there any chance of rushy and frumious settling their differences in a public bare knuckle fight?


----------



## Onket (Oct 23, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> ah, i meant the other sort of property millionaire, but there you go.  is there any chance of rushy and frumious settling their differences in a public bare knuckle fight?


 
Praps they could erect a boxing ring in that 2 acre garden?


----------



## Yelkcub (Oct 23, 2013)

Onket said:


> Praps they could erect a boxing ring in that 2 acre garden?



Don't commentators sometimes say that one boxer is working to make the ring smaller? It's already been quartered from that!


----------



## teuchter (Oct 23, 2013)

Which type of property millionaire does urban75 Brixton groupthink clique consider most unacceptable:
a) bought their house for loads less than £1M at some point in the past but now it is worth > £1M
b) bought their house recently for > £1M and it is still worth >£1M


----------



## editor (Oct 23, 2013)

Imagine this might make a _very_ interesting article.


----------



## editor (Oct 23, 2013)

Oh goody. An article about Brixton with 'riots' in the title.

Riots to riches: gentrification sparks fears for Brixton's soul


*oh and - eek! - at the comments.


----------



## Frumious B. (Oct 23, 2013)

Rushy said:


> Yes Frumious B. , that was my flat I was advertising. You probably already know it's where I lived before I moved into my current home. I agree with Dan U  - the rent seems eye watering, particularly when I think back to what rents were when I moved here in the 90s. It went to a really nice couple after only the second viewing, so was presumably priced fairly competitively in the current crazy market.  Back in the 90s friends thought I was crazy to want to live here - now everyone seems to want to, including yourself who is paying £1,600pcm for a posh two bed flat on Rushcroft Road as you have described it. Why a posh flat? Why so central? Was it because there really was nothing else available or because you wanted to stretch to the poshest, most central flat you could afford? The discussions of who is responsible for the rises will carry on and on.
> 
> Your post about the garden is a good illustration of how you should probably not take everything you read on the interweb at face value. I had a little Google to see where all this 2 acre crap was coming from. I assumed that you were making it up but, to my surprise, found that an old neighbour has rather imaginatively listed my garden as one of his new landscaping company's projects. Even more imaginatively he describes it as 2 acres in his online blurb. Firstly, the overall size is a little over 1/4 acre - big all the same. Unfortunately for me, most of it is still owned by those who sold me the house, as they intended to build on it. Luckily for me however, they have been repeatedly refused permission to do so and for the time being I get to use it all in return for looking after it. You can check that on the land registry if you fancy. Maybe you already have but it didn't quite fit with the story.
> 
> ...



That's all very interesting. I had a pop at you because your posts reek of complacency and entitlement and you clearly don't give a damn about those less fortunate than you. You seem to struggle to see things from their point of view - think back to your posts about Ralph's Toys as well as V. You've been insulated in your bubble of privilege for too long, your default mode is to be 100% self-serving. And you're a property developer catering for the posh end of the market - only professionals need apply to be your tenants.  So you are as legitimate a target for criticism as Foxton's in my book. Your profiteering is what will drive me out of Brixton. You are the enemy - how could you not be? Are you claiming to be a property developer with a social conscience? Do you have the slightest concern about the way this country's property market redistributes wealth to the rich?  Do you have any scruples about the way that you and your fellow property developers are dismantling this community? I think not. Otherwise you would have reflected about your hourly rate for lying in bed compared with the rates of the scaffolders who disturbed your Sunday morning. Do you see where I'm coming from? Do you have any moral values or political beliefs? Or are you just wallowing in property porn as so many urbanites are these days, worshipping at the altar of Kevin McCloud and Sarah Beeny, focussed on nothing but enriching yourself and adding a bit more gloss to your 'lifestyle'?


----------



## editor (Oct 23, 2013)

Doesn't this look jolly?! Just £46 too.



> Eat Your Way Round Brixton!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Recommended by TimeOut, Glass Magazine and EVEN the _famously skeptical local Brixton Blog_*"*
Eh?


----------



## Frumious B. (Oct 23, 2013)

teuchter said:


> Even if Rushy (or anyone) is/was a millionaire "property type"; even if they were a billionaire property type; I would still defend the principle that they should be allowed to post as anonymously as they choose, and that if anyone has knowledge of another poster's personal circumstances that goes beyond what they themselves have chosen to make public here, then it should not be posted, and their privacy should be respected. Regardless of what anyone thinks about whether something they post here is hypocritical in the context of their real life circumstances.
> 
> Everyone who posts here does so on the understanding that they have a right to their privacy. It would be foolish to think that your privacy was guaranteed but it's a principle that people are expected to respect. Lots of people post information or views here that could potentially compromise them in various ways in real life if their U75 identities were linked to their real life identities, and they only do so because they have confidence that their right to privacy will be respected. And the mods are pretty good at keeping an eye on this.
> 
> ...



Utter bollocks. I didn't name him or provide any clues which would enable people to find out any personal information about him. I've stated my address and 'occupation' here plenty of times. Rushy has previously stated that he works in property. What I've revealed is that he's loaded and that his business is focused on gentrification.


----------



## Winot (Oct 23, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> Utter bollocks. I didn't name him or provide any clues which would enable people to find out any personal information about him. I've stated my address and 'occupation' here plenty of times. Rushy has previously stated that he works in property. What I've revealed is that he's loaded and that his business is focused on gentrification.



Your posts would enable anyone who knows Brixton to pinpoint exactly where he lives. That's what's out of order here, not your opinions on his moral standing.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 23, 2013)

Vacancy for a chef at the Prince Albert I hear


----------



## Badgers (Oct 23, 2013)

Big shoes to fill...


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 23, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Vacancy for a chef at the Prince Albert I hear


you have all the qualifications they seek except you don't like cooking for randoms.


----------



## innit (Oct 23, 2013)

editor said:


> Doesn't this look jolly?! Just £46 too.
> 
> 
> "Recommended by TimeOut, Glass Magazine and EVEN the _famously skeptical local Brixton Blog_*"*
> Eh?


Bargain!


----------



## teuchter (Oct 23, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> Utter bollocks. I didn't name him or provide any clues which would enable people to find out any personal information about him. I've stated my address and 'occupation' here plenty of times. Rushy has previously stated that he works in property. What I've revealed is that he's loaded and that his business is focused on gentrification.


You posted a link to a flat he is renting did you not?


----------



## Rushy (Oct 23, 2013)

teuchter said:


> You posted a link to a flat he is renting did you not?


He's got a pretty crap memory. Mods had to remove the name of my house!


----------



## Onket (Oct 23, 2013)

This month's thread was going so well,  too.


----------



## Effrasurfer (Oct 23, 2013)

editor said:


> Doesn't this look jolly?! Just £46 too.
> 
> 
> "Recommended by TimeOut, Glass Magazine and EVEN the _famously skeptical local Brixton Blog_*"*
> Eh?



Shame their tireless research did not extend to the number of r's in Caribbean.


----------



## Effrasurfer (Oct 23, 2013)

editor said:


> Guy in my block is in court tomorrow facing eviction because he couldn't pay the bedroom tax. It makes me so fucking angry.



I think from one of the Academy of Urbanism people who said "Well, whether you think of gentrification as a good or a bad thing, you can't deny it a certain energy to the place." It's clear to me that anger is one element of the energy and that's a good thing if it can be channeled intelligently. The Anchor and Magnet women were excellent at making the point that different habits of language use can alienate people, for example when developer types use their advertising hoardings to claim that a part of town 'loves' an organisation. 

Shoot me down in flames here, but having spent an hour or so trotting along beside the St Pancras/Brixton Green man, I need to stick up for him a bit. While I'm OK with a few expletives being let off in his direction for the crassness of Brixton Green's non-engagement with residents, I'd like to point out that he struck me as a rational human being, i.e. someone to be listened to, argued with and if possible moved and convinced. Yes, someone who thinks of Banksy as an inconsiderate vandal is clearly poles apart from me esthetically and probably politically, but someone who was interestedly probing our walk leader about the benefits of his daily meditation practice looks to me like an open-minded person capable of learning. And when I made the point in the meeting that walking around and talking to people on the ground could have saved a whole heap of misinterpretation, he made eye contact and nodded.


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 23, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> That's all very interesting. I had a pop at you because your posts reek of complacency and entitlement and you clearly don't give a damn about those less fortunate than you.



The point is that you broke a basic rule of the site. That is you put up a post that would enable anyone looking at this site, which is an open to anyone to look at not just Urban members, to see personal info about them. 

The Mods correctly took this info off the site. Which they did quickly. I only saw the amended post. 

Its to the credit of Mods and Ed that they did so quickly. 

Whether Rushys posts "reek of complacency and entitlement" or not is not the issue here. If any poster does this to another Urbanite the same thing would be done by the Mods.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 23, 2013)

Frumious in still being a dick shocker.


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 23, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Frumious in still being a dick shocker.



I quite like Frumious.

My point was that this is not personal. 

If this happened to any poster the Mods and Ed would amend post.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 23, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> I quite like Frumious.
> 
> My point was that this is not personal.
> 
> If this happened to any poster the Mods and Ed would amend post.


The dick bit is him not acknowledging the fact that he made a poo-poo and is now still flinging his shit around with not a care in the world.


----------



## editor (Oct 23, 2013)

Effrasurfer said:


> Shoot me down in flames here, but having spent an hour or so trotting along beside the St Pancras/Brixton Green man, I need to stick up for him a bit. While I'm OK with a few expletives being let off in his direction for the crassness of Brixton Green's non-engagement with residents, I'd like to point out that he struck me as a rational human being, i.e. someone to be listened to, argued with and if possible moved and convinced.


I think your opinion may change a bit if you've sat in several meetings with him.

He's never shown any particular interest in engaging with any argument that doesn't further his own agenda, and maybe I'm misreading his body language, but to me he's always presented a supercilious attitude. The way he dismissed my comments about his company branding my block was disgraceful, as far as I'm concerned.

For what it's worth - and ast the risk of employing the 'I've had many PMs of support' line - I'm nowhere near alone in forming this opinion either.

Oh, and yes, the The Anchor and Magnet women did a very good job at that debate.


----------



## nagapie (Oct 23, 2013)

Effrasurfer said:


> Yes, someone who thinks of Banksy as an inconsiderate vandal is clearly poles apart from me esthetically and probably politically, but someone who was interestedly probing our walk leader about the benefits of his daily meditation practice looks to me like an open-minded person capable of learning.



Tbh I think both of these mark him out quite clearly as a dick.


----------



## eme (Oct 23, 2013)

Onket said:


> Spotted eme in the Phoenix today but couldn't catch her eye.


oops - [waves, belatedly...]


----------



## eme (Oct 23, 2013)

saw a bloke wheeling a homemade barrow made from a fibreglass bath with 2x4 arms and pram wheels along CHL this morning - was impressed by his DIY skillz...


----------



## Rushy (Oct 23, 2013)

Having creepily unearthed my irl iname, dredged through my personal life online for any juicy tit bits and recklessly thrown what you can find out there, including my address without any checking or background all you can say is "that's all very interesting"? Realising your facts were all a bit muddled you revert to the broad brush strokes and rhetorical questions?

And the reason for your crusade? I agreed with another poster's comment that a shop was struggling because it stocked quite a lot of tat. I responded to your personal attack on a manager because I knew there was more to someone's sacking than you let on. And had the temerity to be unimpressed by noisy building works going on on a Sunday. You realise that you can't argue your position so you make it personal instead.

You criticise Urbs for worshipping at the alter of Kevin whilst you wax lyrical about the quality of Versace, Paul Smith and Vivian Westwood and the wonderful value of Jermyn Street tailors.

You've blown in, rented yourself a premium flat, in a premium location at a price most locals could not afford and shortly after start complaining about your own food poverty and yuppies pushing prices up.

And then you start telling people how insensitive and hypocritical _they _are.

The lyrics of Pulp's Common People Come to mind. You're desperate to give it a go and be a part of it. But you will never really know what it's like. Because you are just dipping your toe in every now and again. Whenever you need a bit of edgy entertainment and self assurance you can step outside of your posh pad and point at all the nasty people in the world who just don't get it like you do.

No offence but I can't waste any more time engaging with you on this. I find your behaviour and lack of boundaries far too sinister.


----------



## leanderman (Oct 23, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> sorry, most of your child's friends are millionaire property developers?



You said 'types', not 'developers'

Some are developers ...

But most are 'accidental' landlords who were lucky enough to have two flats and rich enough to hold on to one when they bought a place together ...

Others, and this category overlaps with the one before, have homes, long held and now valued at £1million.


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 24, 2013)

editor said:


> Doesn't this look jolly?! Just £46 too.
> 
> 
> "Recommended by TimeOut, Glass Magazine and EVEN the _famously skeptical local Brixton Blog_*"*
> Eh?



For £3 (including booklet) one can go on one of Brixton Society walks around market. Probably learn more about the market from them.


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 24, 2013)

TruXta said:


> The dick bit is him not acknowledging the fact that he made a poo-poo and is now still flinging his shit around with not a care in the world.



This image is sticking in my mind.

You have a way with words.


----------



## gabi (Oct 24, 2013)

editor said:


> Oh goody. An article about Brixton with 'riots' in the title.
> 
> Riots to riches: gentrification sparks fears for Brixton's soul
> 
> ...



What's wrong with the headline? Seems fairly appropriate tbh.


----------



## Chilavert (Oct 24, 2013)

Onket said:


> This month's thread was going so well,  too.


I quite enjoyed the Frumious meltdown to be honest.


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 24, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> For £3 (including booklet) one can go on one of Brixton Society walks around market. Probably learn more about the market from them.


Probably too much learning and not enough eating for the "food obsessives" on that one tbf.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 24, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> This image is sticking in my mind.
> 
> You have a way with words.


Thank you, sir.


----------



## Onket (Oct 24, 2013)

What do people think of Etta's Seafood Kitchen?


----------



## el-ahrairah (Oct 24, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Big shoes to fill...


----------



## Rushy (Oct 24, 2013)

Onket said:


> What do people think of Etta's Seafood Kitchen?


It's a bit fishy.


----------



## Manter (Oct 24, 2013)

Onket said:


> What do people think of Etta's Seafood Kitchen?


Only eaten there once. I really enjoyed it, good food.


----------



## Onket (Oct 24, 2013)

I will report back _if_ I go there.


----------



## Manter (Oct 24, 2013)

They don't sell lasagna to the best of my knowledge


----------



## Onket (Oct 24, 2013)

Is that what everyone thinks of first?

What's that chippy like, Dave? Well, they don't sell lasagna.

What about that new curry house? Nah, no lasagna.

Odd.


----------



## Manter (Oct 24, 2013)

Brixton forum odd shocker...


----------



## leanderman (Oct 24, 2013)

Rushy said:


> It's a bit fishy.



More spicy in fact. You can hardly taste the fish. But a friendly place.


----------



## Onket (Oct 24, 2013)

leanderman said:


> More spicy in fact. You can hardly taste the fish. But a friendly place.


 
Got to say, this does make it sound pretty good.


----------



## Onket (Oct 24, 2013)

Manter said:


> Brixton forum odd shocker...


 
I just don't understand why people seem to go on about lasagna all the time.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 24, 2013)

Onket said:


> I just don't understand why people seem to go on about lasagna all the time.


it's a bit like sex, good lasgna's a piece of heaven


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 24, 2013)

editor said:


> They have a Glastonbury connection too.
> http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/10/...connection-beat-vacation-at-378-brixton-road/


I see the Brixton Buzz piece has been removed


----------



## TruXta (Oct 24, 2013)

I haven't had a lasagna ALL YEAR. This is odd as I'm a big fan of lasagna - not a fan of cooking it though.


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 24, 2013)

eme said:


> saw a bloke wheeling a homemade barrow made from a fibreglass bath with 2x4 arms and pram wheels along CHL this morning - was impressed by his DIY skillz...





My dad has a wheelbarrow with Queen Anne legs.




Onket said:


> What do people think of Etta's Seafood Kitchen?



I ate there once and it was delicious.  And another time and it was meh.   I can't remember what the first one was to order it again.


----------



## Manter (Oct 24, 2013)

I made it the day before yesterday for my invading inlaw hoard. Even if I say so myself, it was a good one


Er, that was about lasagna, not wheelbarrows with legs


----------



## Rushy (Oct 24, 2013)

leanderman said:


> More spicy in fact. You can hardly taste the fish. But a friendly place.


Hmm. That could fit into my must-really-try-to-like-eating-fish-a-bit-more-than-I-do plan. 
Had herring at Salon the other day and, impressive as the dish was, that was step too far. I could taste the fish in my lungs...


----------



## TruXta (Oct 24, 2013)

Rushy said:


> Hmm. That could fit into my must-really-try-to-like-eating-fish-a-bit-more-than-I-do plan.
> Had herring at Salon the other day and, impressive as the dish was, that was step too far. I could taste the fish in my lungs...


Stop being a child and eat your goddamned fish, man!


----------



## Rushy (Oct 24, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Stop being a child and eat your goddamned fish, man!


Sorry Mum


----------



## TruXta (Oct 24, 2013)

Rushy said:


> Sorry Mum


It's taken me close to 10 years but I've finally made my OH like fish - even white fish! She took a massive step forward on our honeymoon and tried raw tuna (as in sashimi) - loved it too.


----------



## editor (Oct 24, 2013)

cuppa tee said:


> I see the Brixton Buzz piece has been removed


We've taken in down for a few days because they want to send us their full press release. Seems fair enough to me.


----------



## Rushy (Oct 24, 2013)

TruXta said:


> She took a massive step forward on our honeymoon and tried raw tuna (as in sashimi) - loved it too.


Jamaica?





((I'll get my coat.))


----------



## TruXta (Oct 24, 2013)

Rushy said:


> Jamaica?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very droll - but no, twas in Vancouver.


----------



## Rushy (Oct 24, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Very droll - but no, twas in Vancouver.


Sorry - can't think of any puns using Vancouver. Sounds good though.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 24, 2013)

Onket said:


> I just don't understand why people seem to go on about lasagna all the time.



It's in the same vein as the hobnob/fiver tedium, isn't it?


----------



## Onket (Oct 24, 2013)

teuchter said:


> It's in the same vein as the hobnob/fiver tedium, isn't it?


 
See also- toning mist


----------



## teuchter (Oct 24, 2013)

Onket said:


> See also- toning mist


Boat-happy, etc etc. Yawn.


----------



## Onket (Oct 24, 2013)

Anyway, Etta's Seafood Kitchen were still opening up and not ready for people so I went to El Rancho for the second time ever. Excellent stuff. I had forgotten how impressed I was the last time I went, and it was the same today.

Had the special which was Tripe soup followed by Ox liver. Fuck me it was lovely. 7 Quid including some honey & lemon iced tea type drink (that was also spot on). I had a beer too, which cost 3 quid.

There were some people in there at the same time as us taking pictures of everything, so look out for that, somewhere soon.


----------



## uk benzo (Oct 24, 2013)

FYI Onket , the one time I went to Etta's, I had a shit experience, which I wrote about here


----------



## Winot (Oct 24, 2013)

FT claims that Brixton is "a second-tier south London hipster enclave". Not sure if it is the hipsters or the enclave which is second-tier. 

http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/56785256-3bc7-11e3-b85f-00144feab7de.html?siteedition=uk#axzz2ieROJnuH


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Oct 24, 2013)

where is the first tier?


----------



## TruXta (Oct 24, 2013)

Miss-Shelf said:


> where is the first tier?


Shoreditch/Hackney.


----------



## Winot (Oct 24, 2013)

Dunno - Shoreditch? Williamsburg?


----------



## T & P (Oct 24, 2013)

Well... Brixton shouldn't be second tier of anything. What we can do to reach the Premiership of hipsterness?

What's that article composed before the opening of C&F? Because that could win us promotion.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Oct 24, 2013)

T & P said:


> Well... Brixton shouldn't be second tier of anything. What we can do to reach the Premiership of hipsterness?
> 
> What's that article composed before the opening of C&F? Because that could win us promotion.


 
Champagne & Fromage isn't even vaguely hipster. If anything it's a sign that any hipster cachet Brixton has is long gone and they've gone somewhere else.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 24, 2013)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Champagne & Fromage isn't even vaguely hipster. If anything it's a sign that any hipster cachet Brixton has is long gone and they've gone somewhere else.


I think this is a joke masquerading as a much more serious point. The hipster gap has closed and it's the yah-rah crowd taking over big time.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 24, 2013)

If we are talking south London then Peckham is the first tier of course.


----------



## aussw9 (Oct 24, 2013)

Onket said:


> Had the special which was Tripe soup followed by Ox liver. Fuck me it was lovely. 7 Quid including some honey & lemon iced tea type drink (that was also spot on). I had a beer too, which cost 3 quid.
> .



I freaking love that place...


----------



## aussw9 (Oct 24, 2013)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Champagne & Fromage isn't even vaguely hipster. If anything it's a sign that any hipster cachet Brixton has is long gone and they've gone somewhere else.




This.... And after the hipster departs, the dreaded and boring masses come... Rah!


----------



## Ms T (Oct 24, 2013)

teuchter said:


> If we are talking south London then Peckham is the first tier of course.



^^ This.


----------



## Ms T (Oct 24, 2013)

I heard today that Wagamama's is coming to Brixton, opposite the Post Office on Ferndale Road.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 24, 2013)

Ms T said:
			
		

> I heard today that Wagamama's is coming to Brixton, opposite the Post Office on Ferndale Road.



Oh well. They are another meh chain in my book. Nothing wrong with the food when I have been but never had an urge to go there.


----------



## leanderman (Oct 24, 2013)

Ms T said:


> I heard today that Wagamama's is coming to Brixton, opposite the Post Office on Ferndale Road.



Surely that is the biggest restaurant chain yet? (recently)


----------



## teuchter (Oct 24, 2013)

I'd venture that Wagamama is a much more significant marker of change than C&F.


----------



## leanderman (Oct 24, 2013)

teuchter said:


> I'd venture that Wagamama is a much more significant marker of change than C&F.



That is what I am thinking.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 24, 2013)

leanderman said:
			
		

> Surely that is the biggest restaurant chain yet? (recently)



Fast food aside I think so. Bigger than Nandos?


----------



## Onket (Oct 24, 2013)

TruXta said:


> I think this is a joke masquerading as a much more serious point. The hipster gap has closed and it's the yah-rah crowd taking over big time.



I don't think its a joke at all.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 24, 2013)

Onket said:


> I don't think its a joke at all.


In hindsight I agree.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 24, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Oh well. They are another meh chain in my book. Nothing wrong with the food when I have been but never had an urge to go there.


Same. If I want chain Thai food it's Busaba Eathai all the way.


----------



## Onket (Oct 24, 2013)

I think I've been to a Wagamamas.

Am I 'the enemy'?


----------



## Rushy (Oct 24, 2013)

Ms T said:


> I heard today that Wagamama's is coming to Brixton, opposite the Post Office on Ferndale Road.


What happened to the craft making and cocktails chain that was rumoured to be going in (right on the corner of Nursery Road)? Or is it a different unit?


----------



## TruXta (Oct 24, 2013)

Onket said:


> I think I've been to a Wagamamas.
> 
> Am I 'the enemy'?


Nah. Wagamama is cheap compared to a lot of places in Brixton.


----------



## mxh (Oct 24, 2013)

Ms T said:


> I heard today that Wagamama's is coming to Brixton, opposite the Post Office on Ferndale Road.


 

I thought that was where the new pub was going to be.


----------



## Rushy (Oct 24, 2013)

Waitrose
Wahaca
Wagamama

I see a pattern forming.


----------



## Ms T (Oct 24, 2013)

Rushy said:


> What happened to the craft making and cocktails chain that was rumoured to be going in (right on the corner of Nursery Road)? Or is it a different unit?



Not sure.  I was told it was part of the Bon Marché building.


----------



## Rushy (Oct 24, 2013)

Ms T said:


> Not sure.  I was told it was part of the Bon Marché building.


Oh - bet it is Shoe Zone. That's closing.
That's a much more Wagamama site than the units on Ferndale.


----------



## editor (Oct 24, 2013)

If find this onslaught of chain stores/restaurants so fucking depressing.


----------



## Rushy (Oct 24, 2013)

Well - this one is only replacing a chain store. 
Although shoes are more useful than noodles.


----------



## editor (Oct 24, 2013)

Rushy said:


> Well - this one is only replacing a chain store.
> Although shoes are more useful than noodles.


But it's not just this one, sadly. There's hordes of them heading our way.


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 24, 2013)

Rushy said:


> Oh - bet it is Shoe Zone. That's closing.
> That's a much more Wagamama site than the units on Ferndale.


I suspect the closure of shoezone is more of a refit ( ie moving the fixtures round a bit)


----------



## leanderman (Oct 24, 2013)

cuppa tee said:


> I suspect the closure of shoezone is more of a refit ( ie moving the fixtures round a bit)



Purchases from ShoeZone have proved disappointing.


----------



## Onket (Oct 24, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Purchases from ShoeZone have proved disappointing.



Noodles would probably wear better.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 24, 2013)

editor said:


> If find this onslaught of chain stores/restaurants so fucking depressing.


There have been a million chicken franchise shops in Brixton for ages. They're cheap granted.


----------



## editor (Oct 24, 2013)

TruXta said:


> There have been a million chicken franchise shops in Brixton for ages. They're cheap granted.


They don't have quite the same impact as the big west end chains though, do they?


----------



## Rushy (Oct 24, 2013)

cuppa tee said:


> I suspect the closure of shoezone is more of a refit ( ie moving the fixtures round a bit)


Dunno. Says "Closing Down Sale" all over the windows.


----------



## Winot (Oct 24, 2013)

Rushy said:


> Waitrose
> Wahaca
> Wagamama
> 
> I see a pattern forming.



Walmart next then.


----------



## Rushy (Oct 24, 2013)

Winot said:


> Walmart next then.


That begins with A.


----------



## leanderman (Oct 24, 2013)

editor said:


> They don't have quite the same impact as the big west end chains though, do they?



Probably not. Although their takeaway boxes have an impact, being dumped on every pavement and in every park.


----------



## editor (Oct 24, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Probably not. Although their takeaway boxes have an impact, being dumped on every pavement and in every park.


I reckon there's an equal distribution of boxes/bones/general food cack from both local and franchise fast food stores. The dirty feckers.
The workers on Brixton Square leave a disgraceful mess every day after their lunch breaks.


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 24, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Probably not. Although their takeaway boxes have an impact, being dumped on every pavement and in every park.


Good for the wildlife, I saw a crow picking the meat of the bones of a box meal yesterday and he/she even flew off with a tomato ketchup soaked paper towel presumably for afters


----------



## leanderman (Oct 24, 2013)

editor said:


> I reckon there's an equal distribution of boxes/bones/general food cack from both local and franchise fast food stores. The dirty feckers.
> The workers on Brixton Square leave a disgraceful mess every day after their lunch breaks.



Customers of Rooster's Spot on Brixton Hill are especially shameless


----------



## editor (Oct 24, 2013)

cuppa tee said:


> Good for the wildlife, I saw a crow picking the meat of the bones of a box meal yesterday and he/she even flew off with a tomato ketchup soaked paper towel presumably for afters


And the rats.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 24, 2013)

Wagamama..   well that's that then really isn't it!


----------



## TruXta (Oct 24, 2013)

editor said:


> They don't have quite the same impact as the big west end chains though, do they?


Fair question, I suspect neither of us really know the answer. Depends what you mean by impact. I mean, how useful is a Morley's, compared to x/y/z.


----------



## Winot (Oct 24, 2013)

Rushy said:


> That begins with A.



They'll have to rebrand if they want to make it in Brixton.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 24, 2013)

leanderman said:
			
		

> Customers of Rooster's Spot on Brixton Hill are especially shameless



I thought that was Brixton Road or are there two?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 24, 2013)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> Wagamama..   well that's that then really isn't it!



I would rather them than Nandos.


----------



## alfajobrob (Oct 24, 2013)

Rushy said:


> Waitrose
> Wahaca
> Wagamama
> 
> I see a pattern forming.



I don't see no waitrose....


----------



## Badgers (Oct 24, 2013)

alfajobrob said:
			
		

> I don't see no waitrose....



What happened to Pizza Hut and Pizza Express?


----------



## simonSW2 (Oct 24, 2013)

Rushy said:


> Waitrose
> Wahaca
> Wagamama
> 
> I see a pattern forming.



Woolworths needs to ride back into town, lone ranger style, settle some scores, and boot these pretenders out.


----------



## alfajobrob (Oct 24, 2013)

editor said:


> They don't have quite the same impact as the big west end chains though, do they?



No they are worse...I know you love your betting shops mind


----------



## alfajobrob (Oct 24, 2013)

Badgers said:


> What happened to Pizza Hut and Pizza Express?



Bring them on, if only to see the outrage...


----------



## TruXta (Oct 24, 2013)

Badgers said:


> What happened to Pizza Hut and Pizza Express?


What about a Pret a manger?


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 24, 2013)

editor said:


> And the rats.


...there was a dead one in the gutter by my house a couple of weeks back, big he was, when the local primary school kicked out there was a group of about 10 kids spitting on the corpse, then a bigger kid decided to use him as a football.....crows probably had him too
( e2a i meant the rat not the kid )


----------



## simonSW2 (Oct 24, 2013)

I thought Pizza Express was recently touted as going in opposite the Albert?*

*may have been a misheard, tipsy misunderstanding.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 24, 2013)

simonSW2 said:
			
		

> I thought Pizza Express was recently touted as going in opposite the Albert?*
> 
> *may have been a misheard, tipsy misunderstanding.



Has also been rumours of another Tesco Metro shop. No idea though...


----------



## alfajobrob (Oct 24, 2013)

simonSW2 said:


> I thought Pizza Express was recently touted as going in opposite the Albert?*
> 
> *may have been a misheard, tipsy misunderstanding.



Not another shop.......with jobs....tell me it ain't so.


----------



## editor (Oct 24, 2013)

alfajobrob said:


> Not another shop.......with jobs....tell me it ain't so.


Amazingly, the current shops employ people too, and even more amazingly, not everyone wants agrees to live in a clone town. 
And there are viable alternatives, given the right backing from the council (some chance) http://www.theguardian.com/business/2012/aug/15/totnes-war-global-capitalism


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 24, 2013)

Winot said:


> FT claims that Brixton is "a second-tier south London hipster enclave". Not sure if it is the hipsters or the enclave which is second-tier.
> 
> http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/56785256-3bc7-11e3-b85f-00144feab7de.html?siteedition=uk#axzz2ieROJnuH



What is starting to get me about is the uncritical way John Major is viewed. He was a loyal member of Thatchers government. 

He privatized the railways and played a role in closing the coal mines. 

Somehow , unlike Thatcher, he is now recast as caring about the less well off.


----------



## Onket (Oct 24, 2013)

editor said:


> They don't have quite the same impact as the big west end chains though, do they?



Eh?


----------



## alfajobrob (Oct 24, 2013)

Badgers said:


> What happened to Pizza Hut and Pizza Express?



Apparently Brixton is getting one......Pizza Express natch.

Pizza Hut can lick my ringpizza.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 24, 2013)

Onket said:


> Eh?


Eh?


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 24, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> What is starting to get me about is the uncritical way John Major is viewed. He was a loyal member of Thatchers government.
> 
> He privatized the railways and played a role in closing the coal mines.
> 
> Somehow , unlike Thatcher, he is now recast as caring about the less well off.


 he's getting on a bit .....looking into the gates of hell can have a sobering effect on those drunk on power


----------



## madolesance (Oct 24, 2013)

Rushy said:


> Dunno. Says "Closing Down Sale" all over the windows.



Also says "For A Refit"


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 24, 2013)

madolesance said:


> Also says "For A Refit"


I saw that too


----------



## mxh (Oct 24, 2013)

alfajobrob said:


> Apparently Brixton is getting one......Pizza Express natch.
> 
> Pizza Hut can lick my ringpizza.


 

Pizza Hut didn't last long the last time in Brixton.


----------



## alfajobrob (Oct 24, 2013)

editor said:


> Amazingly, the current shops employ people too, and even more amazingly, not everyone wants agrees to live in a clone town.
> And there are viable alternatives, given the right backing from the council (some chance) http://www.theguardian.com/business/2012/aug/15/totnes-war-global-capitalism



Your fighting a losing battle, best get over it otherwise you will end up like a racist in London.....permanantly pissed off.

Here's something for your halcyon days in Brixton.


----------



## editor (Oct 24, 2013)

alfajobrob said:


> Your fighting a losing battle, best get over it otherwise you will end up like a racist in London.....permanantly pissed off.


Yes. _Exactly_ like a racist.


----------



## leanderman (Oct 24, 2013)

Badgers said:


> I thought that was Brixton Road or are there two?



Must be two ... spots


----------



## leanderman (Oct 24, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> What is starting to get me about is the uncritical way John Major is viewed. He was a loyal member of Thatchers government.
> 
> He privatized the railways and played a role in closing the coal mines.
> 
> Somehow , unlike Thatcher, he is now recast as caring about the less well off.



It's all relative


----------



## alfajobrob (Oct 24, 2013)

editor said:


> Yes. _Exactly_ like a racist.



It was an analogy you prick, I thought it was slightly amusing.


----------



## colacubes (Oct 24, 2013)

alfajobrob said:


> It was an analogy you prick.



An utterly shit and quite offensive one tbf.


----------



## alfajobrob (Oct 24, 2013)

colacubes said:


> An utterly shit and quite offensive one tbf.



Offensive...I wasn't calling him a racist.

That isn't the point and I find it quite apt tbh.......I really can't be arsed to break it down for you though 'cubes.


----------



## colacubes (Oct 24, 2013)

alfajobrob said:


> Offensive...I wasn't calling him a racist.
> 
> That isn't the point and I find it quite apt tbh.......I really can't be arsed to break it down for you though 'cubes.



What made you think I was saying it was offensive for that reason?  I really can't be arsed to break it down for you 'rob.


----------



## Effrasurfer (Oct 24, 2013)

Onket said:


> What do people think of Etta's Seafood Kitchen?


Etta should open a fish and chip shop imo. She does great fish and chips and there's a gap in the market.


----------



## alfajobrob (Oct 24, 2013)

colacubes said:


> What made you think I was saying it was offensive for that reason?  I really can't be arsed to break it down for you 'rob.



Ok...sorry if I upset you. I was trying to say that change is inevitable in Brixton\London and there is "nothing" that we can do to stop it and used a stupid analogy of a racist permanently pissed off.....what bit did you find offensive?


----------



## colacubes (Oct 24, 2013)

alfajobrob said:


> Ok...sorry if I upset you. I was trying to say that change is inevitable in Brixton\London and there is "nothing" that we can do to stop it and used a stupid analogy of a racist permanently pissed off.....what bit did you find offensive?



God we're a bit paranoid now   You're liking my posts and then posting increasingly panicked posts a few minutes later. I'm not the slightest bit upset.  I just thought it was a crass and slightly offensive analogy.  It happens.  Whatevs.


----------



## alfajobrob (Oct 24, 2013)

colacubes said:


> God we're a bit paranoid now   You're liking my posts and then posting increasingly panicked posts a few minutes later. I'm not the slightest bit upset.  I just thought it was a crass and slightly offensive analogy.  It happens.  Whatevs.



You were the person commenting on my post and finding it "offensive"...I take it you have no real reply then.

Sorry, but I was just foolishly trying to be nice to you...now fuck off.


----------



## colacubes (Oct 24, 2013)

alfajobrob said:


> You were the person commenting on my post and finding it "offensive"...I take it you have no real reply then.
> 
> Sorry, but I was just foolishly trying to be nice to you...now fuck off.



Wow


----------



## Ms T (Oct 24, 2013)

mxh said:


> Pizza Hut didn't last long the last time in Brixton.


It was where KFC is for quite a while I thought.


----------



## Onket (Oct 24, 2013)

Superb!


----------



## story (Oct 24, 2013)

Badgers said:


> I would rather them than Nandos.



We have a Nandos. Opposite the Academy, there is a Nandos. It's been there for a few years.


----------



## Winot (Oct 24, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> What is starting to get me about is the uncritical way John Major is viewed. He was a loyal member of Thatchers government.
> 
> He privatized the railways and played a role in closing the coal mines.
> 
> Somehow , unlike Thatcher, he is now recast as caring about the less well off.



Politicians always sound more reasonable when they are out of office ... apart from Peter Lilley.


----------



## T & P (Oct 24, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> What is starting to get me about is the uncritical way John Major is viewed. He was a loyal member of Thatchers government.
> 
> He privatized the railways and played a role in closing the coal mines.
> 
> Somehow , unlike Thatcher, he is now recast as caring about the less well off.


I'm useless at copying URLs on a tablet so can't provide link right now, but in an article in the Fail today that nice man Simon Heffer savaged Major for his comments, clearly because Major is actually seen as a bleeding heart leftie by the Tory hard right


----------



## colacubes (Oct 24, 2013)

Winot said:


> Politicians always sound more reasonable when they are out of office ... apart from Peter Lilley.



And Nigel Lawson.


----------



## Winot (Oct 24, 2013)

colacubes said:


> And Nigel Lawson.



God yes. He's got worse if that's possible.


----------



## colacubes (Oct 24, 2013)

Winot said:


> God yes. He's got worse if that's possible.



Oh yeah.  Proper conspiraloon out there.


----------



## alfajobrob (Oct 24, 2013)

BTW calling Ed a "prick" isn't encouraged on these boards and you may get a ban for "inappropiate" language.

sorry


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 24, 2013)

Winot said:


> Politicians always sound more reasonable when they are out of office ... apart from Peter Lilley.


?Blair ?


----------



## colacubes (Oct 24, 2013)

story said:


> We have a Nandos. Opposite the Academy, there is a Nandos. It's been there for a few years.



Badgers knows that, but he has a long and bitter relationship with Nandos.  Much like a jealous lover.  I think it's cos they don't sell jacket potatoes


----------



## Winot (Oct 24, 2013)

cuppa tee said:


> ?Blair ?



You're right. 

I need to rethink my theory.


----------



## story (Oct 24, 2013)

colacubes said:


> Badgers knows that, but he has a long and bitter relationship with Nandos.  Much like a jealous lover.  I think it's cos they don't sell jacket potatoes




Oh.  In which case, I'm sorry, Badgers , to have raked up old wounds  Perhaps you could petition for a new branch of Spudulike to open here?


----------



## editor (Oct 24, 2013)

alfajobrob said:


> BTW calling Ed a "prick" isn't encouraged on these boards and you may get a ban for "inappropiate" language.
> 
> sorry


Telling polite posters to 'fuck off' for no good reason isn't a particularly good idea either.


----------



## colacubes (Oct 24, 2013)

story said:


> Oh.  In which case, I'm sorry, Badgers , to have raked up old wounds  Perhaps you could petition for a new branch of Spudulike to open here?



Shhhh   He will be crying bitter tears when he thinks back to the cheese v beans wars that have long been lost by his people


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 24, 2013)

November 5th, 8pm







Will there be Chucklehead?


----------



## alfajobrob (Oct 24, 2013)

editor said:


> Telling polite posters to 'fuck off' for no good reason isn't a particularly good idea either.



Dwyer?

Anyway....I have been suitably chastised for my earlier transgressions. I shall now refrain from foul language and turn the other cheek to those "polite" posters whose I doth offend.

How about the impolite ones btw...what's the score there?


----------



## story (Oct 24, 2013)

colacubes said:


> Shhhh   He will be crying bitter tears when he thinks back to the cheese v beans wars that have long been lost by his people



When I did a search for beans and cheese and jacket potatoes, this was the first Google hit. I hesitate to mention it, for the pain it may bring.


----------



## Onket (Oct 24, 2013)

alfajobrob said:


> Dwyer?
> 
> Anyway....I have been suitably chastised for my earlier transgressions. I shall now refrain from foul language and turn the other cheek to those "polite" posters whose I doth offend.
> 
> How about the impolite ones btw...what's the score there?



First It was 'cunt' in thread titles, then 'fuck' in posts.........


----------



## TruXta (Oct 24, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> November 5th, 8pm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's _by bus? _The fireworks?

PLEASE GOD YES


----------



## Ms T (Oct 25, 2013)

Does anyone know why there's a temporary car park in Brockwell Park, by the Trinity Rise entrance?


----------



## leanderman (Oct 25, 2013)

Ms T said:


> Does anyone know why there's a temporary car park in Brockwell Park, by the Trinity Rise entrance?



contractors?


----------



## Pinggoombah (Oct 25, 2013)

Ms T said:


> Does anyone know why there's a temporary car park in Brockwell Park, by the Trinity Rise entrance?


There are some utility works on Brockwell Park Gardens which has reduced the available car parking space. Obviously cars users have priority on the park space because they're better people than the rest of us.


----------



## Rushy (Oct 25, 2013)

madolesance said:


> Also says "For A Refit"





cuppa tee said:


> I saw that too


Pah. Mere details.


----------



## Rushy (Oct 25, 2013)

Ms T said:


> Does anyone know why there's a temporary car park in Brockwell Park, by the Trinity Rise entrance?





Pinggoombah said:


> There are some utility works on Brockwell Park Gardens which has reduced the available car parking space.



Was meaning to ask the same.
Might be good for a laugh this morning, given the last few days of rain.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 25, 2013)

colacubes said:


> Shhhh   He will be crying bitter tears when he thinks back to the cheese v beans wars that have long been lost by his people



My people will be writing a strongly worded letter to story s people


----------



## Onket (Oct 25, 2013)

The fight against toilet door graffiti in the Albert appears to have been lost.


----------



## Manter (Oct 25, 2013)

Ms T said:


> Does anyone know why there's a temporary car park in Brockwell Park, by the Trinity Rise entrance?


I was going to ask that too.


----------



## Onket (Oct 25, 2013)

At least they are local.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Oct 25, 2013)

Onket said:


> First It was 'cunt' in thread titles, then 'fuck' in posts.........


 
first they came for the posters who put the word cunt the in thread titles, but I did not speak out because I did not put the word cunt in thread titles,
then they came for the sweary posters, but I did not speak out because I am not a sweary poster...


----------



## Onket (Oct 25, 2013)

Someone even got told off for using the word 'prick' earlier!

Getting old.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Oct 25, 2013)

aren't we all?  i have a compost bin ffs.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 25, 2013)

We have two.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Oct 25, 2013)

two?  bloody hell...  i love ours, it's one of those ones with worms in.  every so often i take the lid off and congratulate them for all their hard work.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 25, 2013)

Tbf they came with the house. Hadn't been used much by the previous owners.


----------



## colacubes (Oct 25, 2013)

Some builders emptied our compost bin while we were on holiday   We'd been working at that compost for 2 years ffs


----------



## Onket (Oct 25, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Tbf they came with the house. Hadn't been used much by the previous owners.


 
I left ours, unused, at our old house when we moved out and wished we'd brought it with us.

Free from the Southwark Council but cost down here.


----------



## Manter (Oct 25, 2013)

I need to build one. But everything is bloody hard work with a newborn...


----------



## teuchter (Oct 25, 2013)

Onket said:


> At least they are local.



I think I've seen at least one of those in the West End actually.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 25, 2013)

Composting is great, just chuck it in and wait a couple of years


----------



## editor (Oct 25, 2013)

Some early morning photos from around Brixton.






http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/10/while-brixton-sleeps-early-morning-photos-around-town/


----------



## supercity (Oct 25, 2013)

Here's an interesting piece in the New Yorker, about the 'Manhattanisation' of cities:
http://www.newyorker.com/online/blogs/currency/2013/10/how-to-manhattanize-a-city.html

I should say that it's relevant to London generally and Brixton tangentially.


----------



## editor (Oct 25, 2013)

How long has that zebra crossing been on Coldharbour Lane by the 414? I approve.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 25, 2013)

Must be brand new. It wasn't there the other day.


----------



## colacubes (Oct 25, 2013)

editor said:


> How long has that zebra crossing been on Coldharbour Lane by the 414? I approve.



I crossed over there on Wednesday and didn't notice it   Must be new, but a crossing there is a good thing


----------



## el-ahrairah (Oct 25, 2013)

definitely.  they wouldn't do it when it was just poor people around here.


----------



## Onket (Oct 25, 2013)

It wasn't there yesterday. Must have been done earlier today.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Oct 25, 2013)

Anyone seen any of those ultra-tacky led 'tealights' for sale around brixton? Convinced I'll burn the whole town down if I put a real one in the pumpkin.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 25, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> definitely.  they wouldn't do it when it was just poor people around here.


Around *there*, emigrant


----------



## teuchter (Oct 25, 2013)

If we did a map of the most regular Brixton Forum posters woudl there be a kind of circle centred around Brixton with a void in the middle, I wonder?


----------



## Crispy (Oct 25, 2013)

teuchter said:


> If we did a map of the most regular Brixton Forum posters woudl there be a kind of circle centred around Brixton with a void in the middle, I wonder?


I can think of several well-known posters who live in the void. Their numbers are reduced in recent years, though.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Oct 25, 2013)

if there is a void, it's teuchter's personality acting as a black hole.


----------



## Onket (Oct 25, 2013)

I've never lived in the void.

roud:

(mods, please don't silently delete this post as well, ta)


----------



## TruXta (Oct 25, 2013)

teuchter said:


> If we did a map of the most regular Brixton Forum posters woudl there be a kind of circle centred around Brixton with a void in the middle, I wonder?


I was inside the circle until may this year. Now I'm in the SE gulag with ahrairah.


----------



## cesare (Oct 25, 2013)

Oh dear


----------



## el-ahrairah (Oct 25, 2013)




----------



## teuchter (Oct 25, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> if there is a void, it's teuchter's personality acting as a black hole.


I look forward to next month's thread when this kind of ad hominem post will be deleted by the impartial moderator. It would make sense to maybe ban those who encourage such posts by "liking" them, too.


----------



## sparkybird (Oct 25, 2013)

Can't find the Tesco thread  - but just went past the new one in Streatham Common (old/new ice rink site). 

ITS FLIPPING MAMMOTH!! 

Billed as a Tesco Extra whatever that is and open 24 hours!!

So there a massive Sainsburys, huge Tesco and pretty big Morrisons all within a mile of each other now.....


----------



## Manter (Oct 25, 2013)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Anyone seen any of those ultra-tacky led 'tealights' for sale around brixton? Convinced I'll burn the whole town down if I put a real one in the pumpkin.


You just end up with a house smelling of pumpkin pie as the inside cooks. It's quite nice


----------



## SarfLondoner (Oct 25, 2013)

Manter said:


> You just end up with a house smelling of pumpkin pie as the inside cooks. It's quite nice


As the inside of the Pumpkin cooks or the inside of the house?


----------



## Rushy (Oct 25, 2013)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Anyone seen any of those ultra-tacky led 'tealights' for sale around brixton? Convinced I'll burn the whole town down if I put a real one in the pumpkin.


My nephew bought some for me in Poundland but it was quite some time ago. Had a look at home but can't find them, I'm afraid. Ultra tacky is indeed appropriate!


----------



## Manter (Oct 25, 2013)

SarfLondoner said:


> As the inside of the Pumpkin cooks or the inside of the house?


<<looks nervously at kitchen>>


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 25, 2013)

Manter said:


> St. John is fab- nose to tail eating. It's not wanky Michelin stuff with foams and reductions, it's proper old fashioned food; liver and bacon, sweetbreads and headcheese on toast- I was a bit freaked out the first time I went, as we have got used to not eating so much of an animal, but if you do eat meat it makes sense to me that you eat meat, not intensively farmed distorted bits of animal so over processed they are barely identifiable.



I've never understood people who don't eat offal, unless it's calf liver, which is too delicately-flavoured for me.  Anything else, though, is great.



> And yes, it is expensive and lots of people can't afford to eat there even as a treat, but I like the fact Fergus Henderson had a plan and did something out of passion: the Michelin stars seem to me to be a recognition of that, not some celeb chef glory chasing rubbish. Plus it's one of the few really posh places I've been where I felt everyone was made comfortable- no condescension, airs etc, just people passionate about food.



The main thing that pissed me off about St John was that the restaurant critics were so luvvy about it for the first year that it was open that the price of sweetbreads and some other offal from the butchers went up.



> (Tho who the fuck 'curates' a BBQ?)



Curates, although I understand that some of them try to barbecue their eggs.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 25, 2013)

cuppa tee said:


> ....... Still sounds upmarket tbh



The prices are certainly "umarket", but the cuisine is pretty much what most working class households ate during the 19th and three-quarters of the 20th century for part of the week. Pig cheek, liver, kidney, trotters and hooves, tongue and stuff like brain and bollocks as "treats".


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 25, 2013)

SarfLondoner said:


> What is Headcheese ?



Put bluntly, brawn.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 25, 2013)

editor said:


> Oh goody. An article about Brixton with 'riots' in the title.
> 
> Riots to riches: gentrification sparks fears for Brixton's soul
> 
> ...



An utterly banal article commented on by selfish fuckwits.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 25, 2013)

gabi said:


> What's wrong with the headline? Seems fairly appropriate tbh.



It's a bit trite, a bit formulaic to fall back on the association between "Brixton" and "riots".  We don't see it happening anywhere near as often about St Pauls, or Tottenham or Toxteth.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 25, 2013)

We did actually burn the inside of our pumpkin one year.  That didn't smell so nice.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 25, 2013)

Rushy said:


> Hmm. That could fit into my must-really-try-to-like-eating-fish-a-bit-more-than-I-do plan.
> Had herring at Salon the other day and, impressive as the dish was, that was step too far. I could taste the fish in my lungs...



Herring should either be eaten with a spicy sauce, kippered or pickled IMO. Any other way it's a bit overwhelming.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 25, 2013)

alfajobrob said:


> Your fighting a losing battle, best get over it otherwise you will end up like a racist in London.....permanantly pissed off.



Poor analogy, as it isn't (as anyone who's read the many and varied "gentrification"-related threads on here will know) change _per se_ that pisses the ed and others (including me) off, it's the fact that there's nothing done to *manage* that change, to ameliorate the effects it has had and is having on the poorer parts of the community.



> Here's something for your halcyon days in Brixton.



There's fuck-all rose-tinted about looking back on times when presenting a reasoned argument to the local authority meant you had a chance to be listened to, because the councillors were keenly aware of their responsibility to the electorate, and wanted to *serve* their wards.  Nowadays, of course, most of them are utterly unwilling to take a stand on anything, because it might come back to haunt them when they're further up the political greasy pole.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 25, 2013)

alfajobrob said:


> Dwyer?



"Fuck off, dwyer" is *always* for a good reason.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 25, 2013)

SarfLondoner said:


> As the inside of the Pumpkin cooks or the inside of the house?



First the former, *then* the latter!


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 25, 2013)

T & P said:


> I'm useless at copying URLs on a tablet so can't provide link right now, but in an article in the Fail today that nice man Simon Heffer savaged Major for his comments, clearly because Major is actually seen as a bleeding heart leftie by the Tory hard right



This article

Do not normally read the Hate Mail. Tory hard right are truly scary lot. The are still true believers in the free market even after the recent collapse of the banking system. It was them that deregulated the City.


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 25, 2013)

teuchter said:


> If we did a map of the most regular Brixton Forum posters woudl there be a kind of circle centred around Brixton with a void in the middle, I wonder?



Still in the centre. Just.


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 25, 2013)

TruXta said:


> I was inside the circle until may this year. Now I'm in the SE gulag with ahrairah.



I am starting to feel a bit out of place in Brixton.

I was talking to one of the longstanding shopkeepers today. Said if he came to Brixton now there is no way he would be able to start his business up. He agreed. He has an understanding landlord.


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 25, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> The prices are certainly "umarket", but the cuisine is pretty much what most working class households ate during the 19th and three-quarters of the 20th century for part of the week. Pig cheek, liver, kidney, trotters and hooves, tongue and stuff like brain and bollocks as "treats".



They were the cheapest meats to cook. I remember where I grew up it was fish ( I was by fishing harbour and we got cheap fish of our fishermen neighbours.) and kidneys/ liver etc. They were cheap foods.

Do not understand how prices can be upmarket for this kind of food.


----------



## snowy_again (Oct 25, 2013)

What got Onket banned today? Here or elsewhere in u75 where there be dragons?


----------



## leanderman (Oct 25, 2013)

snowy_again said:


> What got Onket banned today? Here or elsewhere in u75 where there be dragons?



In the interests of transparency we need to know


----------



## leanderman (Oct 26, 2013)

Rushy said:


> Dunno. Says "Closing Down Sale" all over the windows.



Spoke to staff, who say it will remain Shoe Zone.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 26, 2013)

snowy_again said:


> What got Onket banned today? Here or elsewhere in u75 where there be dragons?


Had a cross-thread pop at editor. The post's been deleted, but I saw it at the time. It was nothing outrageous, but I guess the camel's back can only take so much straw.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 26, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> They were the cheapest meats to cook. I remember where I grew up it was fish ( I was by fishing harbour and we got cheap fish of our fishermen neighbours.) and kidneys/ liver etc. They were cheap foods.
> 
> Do not understand how prices can be upmarket for this kind of food.



The same old same old, whereby "peasant food" is adopted by foodie types, and restauranteurs take it up because the margin on it is much better. Back when I was a kid, my parents moaned about how the "cheap cuts" of meat (scrag end of neck of lamb, lamb shanks, shin of beef for example) had undergone the same transition from working class fare (albeit a treat in some households) to restaurant food, and consequently been priced out of reach.


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 26, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> The same old same old, whereby "peasant food" is adopted by foodie types, and restauranteurs take it up because the margin on it is much better. Back when I was a kid, my parents moaned about how the "cheap cuts" of meat (scrag end of neck of lamb, lamb shanks, shin of beef for example) had undergone the same transition from working class fare (albeit a treat in some households) to restaurant food, and consequently been priced out of reach.


....... it's not just food In  a slightly different wayit happens with music, clothing, football,  and even whole geographical areas. Lok at those east end hipster types who dress like Victorian farm labourers or in extreme cases street urchins.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 26, 2013)

cuppa tee said:


> ....... it's not just food In  a slightly different wayit happens with music, clothing, football,  and even whole geographical areas. Lok at those east end hipster types who dress like Victorian farm labourers or in extreme cases street urchins.


Steampunk cocksuckers.


----------



## story (Oct 26, 2013)

Badgers said:


> My people will be writing a strongly worded letter to story s people










Badgers, Thursday afternoon.








Badgers' people, yesterday.


----------



## shifting gears (Oct 26, 2013)

I've just been in the Albert and Loggsy and Stritchy are trying to find a geezer called Keith Thomas. He's Welsh, they're old friends - if anyone's aware of his whereabouts pls pm me

Much obliged


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 26, 2013)

cuppa tee said:


> ....... it's not just food In  a slightly different wayit happens with music, clothing, football,  and even whole geographical areas. Lok at those east end hipster types who dress like Victorian farm labourers or in extreme cases street urchins.



Music, I kind of expect to happen, if only because Cecil Sharp was pretty much the spearhead of an appropriation of music. He "collected" and copyrighted folk songs in the late 19th and early 20th centuries, revealing to others that theft (however well-intentioned) from the least powerful could be profitable.
The rest of it, yet again, it's the appropriation of culture in order to "re-package" it and sell it on. Rarely an appropriation of the appropriator's own historical culture, though, I've noticed.  Let's face it, even the most "hipster" woman in the world ain't gonna wear crinolines without protest!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 26, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Steampunk cocksuckers.



I don't mind Steampunk, because it's very visibly a _pastiche_ of a certain broad era of fashion, mixed in with tech. The fad for full-on Edwardian beards, though, that did peeve me a bit!


----------



## Manter (Oct 26, 2013)

Had brunch in the Lounge- v tasty and v baby friendly, thanks for the tip leanderman. Though that baby change table could do with a good Dettol 

And went to the bookmongers, found some fab stuff (including a book on class mobility in the US I had been about to get someone to send over to me!) and the owner recommended me a photo book that on China I instantly wanted too. Proper personal service that you just don't get from Amazon.  editor were you in there this morning? Think we may have been there at the same time...

That followed by a walk home through brockwell park made a very lovely family outing  Am now drinking tea and scoffing red velvet cake from the Village...


----------



## leanderman (Oct 26, 2013)

Bought a velvet cake slice yesterday and lost it on the way home. Not sure if I will recover from this setback


----------



## SarfLondoner (Oct 26, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Bought a velvet cake slice yesterday and lost it on the way home. Not sure if I will recover from this setback


Time is a great healer!


----------



## Manter (Oct 26, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Bought a velvet cake slice yesterday and lost it on the way home. Not sure if I will recover from this setback


Er, how?!


----------



## leanderman (Oct 26, 2013)

Manter said:


> Er, how?!



Left it on table at Fed coffee. Binned.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 26, 2013)

Can anyone tell me the point of an exhibition and documentary about Joseph Boshier an apparently fictitious ex-Mosleyite modernist architect who purportedly suffered a mental collapse and then lived as a recluse in Southwell Road, Loughborough Junction after his prize-winning social housing development collapsed on 29th September 1948?
I took this seriously at first - it was trailed in the Loughborough Junction Action Group email newsletter.
To me this seems similar to the recent Steve Punt Radio4 documentary *The Case of the Vanishing Machine Gun Maker*, which raised spurious issues about the back-history of Hiram Maxim and his machine gun, backed up with a Wikipedia article dated 16 August 2013 - the day before the broadcast.
Details of the Boshier exhibition are here: http://www.josephboshier.co.uk/exhibition.html
I'm afraid my interest in being hoaxed/and/or artistically stimulated does not run to a return trip to Hoxton. For my part I feel a bit threatened when fantasy spoofs reality like this.


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 26, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Left it on table at Fed coffee. Binned.



If its any consolation I left a Rosslyns cheesy beef patty in Iceland when I took it out of my bag to stop it getting crushed by a bag of oven chips and a four pack of baked beans.


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 26, 2013)

Went to see Photofusion exhibition about the British Black Panthers. Who were located in Brixton.

They had a centre in Railton road and also a base in Shakespeare road in the early 1970s.

Fascinating look at Brixtons radical past.

There are interviews with some of people who were involved here.

Heard some of the interviews at the exhibition. Not on the site as my computer is not up to Adobe.

Several of the people interviewed mentioned the influence of CLR James "The Black Jacobins"- a history of the sucessful slave revolt in Haiti as an influence.

Also EP Thompsons "The Making of the English Working Class" by EP Thompson. 

Both still worth reading. 

Those interviewed said that issue of race and class need to be seen together.


----------



## Effrasurfer (Oct 27, 2013)

CH1 said:


> Can anyone tell me the point of an exhibition and documentary about Joseph Boshier an apparently fictitious ex-Mosleyite modernist architect who purportedly suffered a mental collapse and then lived as a recluse in Southwell Road, Loughborough Junction after his prize-winning social housing development collapsed on 29th September 1948?
> I took this seriously at first .


What? This is a hoax? Couple of weeks ago at the invitation of a friend in the housing co-op I dropped into 'Joe's Cafe' on Railton Road and they had a flyer about him on the table and some of his woodwork on the wall. Oh well. The food was nice.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 27, 2013)

Effrasurfer said:


> What? This is a hoax? Couple of weeks ago at the invitation of a friend in the housing co-op I dropped into 'Joe's Cafe' on Railton Road and they had a flyer about him on the table and some of his woodwork on the wall. Oh well. The food was nice.


Maybe if you go to the Hoxton gallery you get more food?
I felt cheated. There really is no other info on this guy other than on their two websites.
Now if you want a genuine notorious architect who lived in Loughborough Junction there is Owen Luder (b. 1928) who built a modest house for himself in Herne Hill Road. Now lives in Clerkenwell. Designed the now-demolished "Get Carter" multi storey car park in Gateshead.


----------



## EastEnder (Oct 27, 2013)

What should be the punishment for car owners whose dimwitted alarms keep going off early on a Sunday morning?

I can't decide between water boarding or a red hot poker up the arse.


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 27, 2013)

Crispy said:


> Had a cross-thread pop at editor. The post's been deleted, but I saw it at the time. It was nothing outrageous, but I guess the camel's back can only take so much straw.


They need to put each other on ignore me thinks


----------



## Manter (Oct 27, 2013)

When is onket allowed back?


----------



## Greebo (Oct 27, 2013)

EastEnder said:


> What should be the punishment for car owners whose dimwitted alarms keep going off early on a Sunday morning?<snip>


You have my sympathy and then some  - last summer a car alarm kept going off every time it was left.  Not for a few minutes or even half an hour but several hours.  The longest it went on for was all night and into mid morning of the following day.  By the time the dozy twunt of an owner finally got it deactivated, you could hear the collective cheer from about half the estate.


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 27, 2013)

Manter said:


> When is onket allowed back?


First rule of ban club.......


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Oct 27, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> Went to see Photofusion exhibition about the British Black Panthers. Who were located in Brixton.
> 
> They had a centre in Railton road and also a base in Shakespeare road in the early 1970s.
> 
> ...


 
I am kicking myself for missing this exhibition. I haven't had time to read the interviews yet. The Brixton Black Panthers used to meet at Ovalhouse, and were raided there, with some members ending up at the Old Bailey. Now activists and academics in America and Canada.


----------



## Ol Nick (Oct 27, 2013)

Big bags of apples and pears from the guy on the corner of the farmer's market, plus all the samples that 3 boys needed to tastes around elevenses time. House smelling of stewed apples. And still shorts and T-shirt weather.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Oct 27, 2013)

EastEnder said:


> What should be the punishment for car owners whose dimwitted alarms keep going off early on a Sunday morning?
> 
> I can't decide between water boarding or a red hot poker up the arse.



A brick through the window comes to my mind or more rationally just disconnecting the battery if you can get the bonnet open, does that work?


----------



## editor (Oct 27, 2013)

Some photos of Stockwell Skate Park late last night. 












http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/10/...ate-park-at-night-south-london-photo-feature/


----------



## story (Oct 27, 2013)

Someone has left behind their elephant fancy dress costume on the slope there.


----------



## editor (Oct 27, 2013)

The Franco Manca empire continues to expand, this time onto Tottenham Court Road.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 27, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> Went to see Photofusion exhibition about the British Black Panthers. Who were located in Brixton.
> They had a centre in Railton road and also a base in Shakespeare road in the early 1970s.


I went down Railton Road today to check out the location of the buildings in the Brixton Black Panther exhibition.
121 - was repossessed by Lambeth Council in 1999 and now completely residential. I seem to recall the Daily Mail claiming that the shop there (blacked out by the 1990s) had an anarchist printing press.

121 Railton Road
----------------------------------------------------
64 Railton Road - squatted by Olive Morris and Liz Obi in the early 70s is presumably still a Lambeth Freehold. Metroshack was a Lambeth-supported children's educational project. Anyone know if it still functions?
The 3 bedroom flat upstairs by the way is on offer from Foxtons for £579,950


----------



## mxh (Oct 27, 2013)

editor said:


> The Franco Manca empire continues to expand, this time onto Tottenham Court Road.
> 
> View attachment 42577


 
Might try it, probably quicker getting on the tube than waiting in that queue and warmer.


----------



## mxh (Oct 27, 2013)

CH1 said:


> I went down Railton Road today to check out the location of the buildings in the Brixton Black Panther exhibition.
> 121 - was repossessed by Lambeth Council in 1999 and now completely residential. I seem to recall the Daily Mail claiming that the shop there (blacked out by the 1990s) had an anarchist printing press.
> View attachment 42576
> 121 Railton Road
> ...


 

£579,950 that is more criminal than anything else that may have happened there.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Oct 27, 2013)

My friends live at 64, don't know if they are aware of the history. They'll be moving soon due to the sale and not sure if they'll be able to stay in brixton with the way rents are around here.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 27, 2013)

mxh said:


> £579,950 that is more criminal than anything else that may have happened there.


I agree it is bizarre that a former radical squat is now caught up in a property boom. To put the price in perspective - I was looking at houses in Railton Road just before the 1981 riot, and the starting price was about £11,000. Average wage would have been around £5,000.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Oct 27, 2013)

btw that flat advertised on foxtons on railton road isn't 64... different pics and 64 is two bed not 3...


----------



## CH1 (Oct 27, 2013)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> btw that flat advertised on foxtons on railton road isn't 64... different pics and 64 is two bed not 3...


Not on their website then for some reason. Sorry for false alarm. Maybe the for sale sign people jumped the gun?


----------



## Thimble Queen (Oct 27, 2013)

CH1 said:


> Not on their website then for some reason. Sorry for false alarm. Maybe the for sale sign people jumped the gun?



It's def for sale. Just not the one on the foxtons site that is listed at 575k. It's on at 475k and 2 bed.


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 27, 2013)

mxh said:


> Might try it, probably quicker getting on the tube than waiting in that queue and warmer.



Looks to me its about half way up Tottenham Court Road so Goodge street / Warren street are nearer. Its a bit outside the really busy bit of West End. So will be busy lunchtimes rather than evenings.


----------



## editor (Oct 27, 2013)

The much heralded _uber-storm_ hasn't really got going yet. 






http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/10/...s-on-brixton-ahead-of-the-expected-big-storm/


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 28, 2013)

OvalhouseDB said:


> I am kicking myself for missing this exhibition. I haven't had time to read the interviews yet. The Brixton Black Panthers used to meet at Ovalhouse, and were raided there, with some members ending up at the Old Bailey. Now activists and academics in America and Canada.



Started looking up more about the Black Panthers. Interesting interview with Angela Davis from 1998 where she discusses race and class. She was in the American Communist Party though sympathetic to the Panthers. 

A good documentary about this period is "Black Power Mixtape". Made out of film by Swedish TV reporters in US. Coming from a Social Democratic country they were trusted by the Black Power movement. 

Excerpt here of interview with Angela Davis in prison.


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 28, 2013)

Right. Time for bed. Meet you all back here at 0500 hours for live reports of broken sleep.


----------



## Manter (Oct 28, 2013)

quimcunx said:


> Right. Time for bed. Meet you all back here at 0500 hours for live reports of broken sleep.


Baby and cat upset by winds have woken me up already. Is there a prize?


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 28, 2013)

Manter said:


> Baby and cat upset by winds have woken me up already. Is there a prize?



There is! A once in a lifetime trip to my flat to rub my feet. 

A few gusts here. Nothing alarming, yet my body still obligingly woke me up. Thank you,  body.


----------



## buscador (Oct 28, 2013)

buscadora reports that men with chainsaws have already moved fallen tree on Brixton Rd and next door's recycling bag had reached halfway down the street.


----------



## colacubes (Oct 28, 2013)

No street market today.


----------



## Manter (Oct 28, 2013)

Our recycling bag hasn't even moved. Very Disappointing...


----------



## Badgers (Oct 28, 2013)

Buses are really empty. Tube station is packed


----------



## editor (Oct 28, 2013)

Two trees down outside the Barrier Block. 






http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/10/storm-aftermath-two-trees-down-on-coldharbour-lane-brixton/


----------



## Ms T (Oct 28, 2013)

The tube station was mad this morning.  Plus my driver announced he wasn't stopping at Oxford Circus as we got to Green Park. 

I was woken up several times by the wind howling, but no damage as far as I can see.   Even the bird feeder was still in position!


----------



## eroom (Oct 28, 2013)

There was a Foxtons sign clattering along Railton Road this morning.

It was a righteous wind that blew.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 28, 2013)

eroom said:


> There was a Foxtons sign clattering along Railton Road this morning.
> 
> It was a righteous wind that blew.



I had wondered if they would 'take casualties' this morning


----------



## eroom (Oct 28, 2013)

Oh and while I'm here: I've eaten at Fish, Wings and Tings a couple of times recently and really, really enjoyed it. They managed that great trick of making things hot and delicate.

Thought i'd mention it as i haven't heard people talking about it that much.


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Oct 28, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> Started looking up more about the Black Panthers. Interesting interview with Angela Davis from 1998 where she discusses race and class. She was in the American Communist Party though sympathetic to the Panthers.
> 
> A good documentary about this period is "Black Power Mixtape". Made out of film by Swedish TV reporters in US. Coming from a Social Democratic country they were trusted by the Black Power movement.
> 
> Excerpt here of interview with Angela Davis in prison.


And now she is honoured in Brixton by a refuse bin washing depot up Somerleyton Rd!


----------



## Badgers (Oct 28, 2013)

eroom said:


> Oh and while I'm here: I've eaten at Fish, Wings and Tings a couple of times recently and really, really enjoyed it. They managed that great trick of making things hot and delicate.
> 
> Thought i'd mention it as i haven't heard people talking about it that much.



Was it busy? I have mainly heard meh or poor reviews. Never tried it myself so can't really comment.


----------



## eroom (Oct 28, 2013)

OvalhouseDB said:


> And now she is honoured in Brixton by a refuse bin washing depot up Somerleyton Rd!


Well she's in good company, with the Mahatma Gandhi Industrial Estate just the other side of the tracks on Milkwood Road.


----------



## editor (Oct 28, 2013)

eroom said:


> Oh and while I'm here: I've eaten at Fish, Wings and Tings a couple of times recently and really, really enjoyed it. They managed that great trick of making things hot and delicate.


I've never eaten there but they seem like nice people. The manager came out to talk to people at the Le Fromage protest and was very friendly.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 28, 2013)

OvalhouseDB said:


> And now she is honoured in Brixton by a refuse bin washing depot up Somerleyton Rd!


I suspect that when the Angela Davis industrial Estate (and the Mahatma Gandhi one come to that) were conceived the idea of the dignity of labour was still in the back of people's minds.
At least Lambeth Council actively tried to create jobs in those days instead of outsourcing them.


----------



## eroom (Oct 28, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Was it busy? I have mainly heard meh or poor reviews. Never tried it myself so can't really comment.


Worth saying upfront that all my visits to the market have been for midweek lunches, which obviously skews my take on busyness/service/clientele etc..

That said, the service was quick, the staff very nice and the food great. 

Short menu of moderately exotic modern Caribbean things (cod fritters, tempura prawns) plus staples (jerk chicken, goat curry). I've probably had two thirds of the menu in my two visits and will be going back to finish it off as soon as I can...


----------



## Badgers (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 28, 2013)

eroom said:


> There was a Foxtons sign clattering along Railton Road this morning.
> 
> It was a righteous wind that blew.


There was one on my road too - funny how the storm only seemed to take out Foxtons' signs! Good to have the weather on board in our ongoing fight….


----------



## shakespearegirl (Oct 28, 2013)

One of my neighbours front wall got partially blown over last night and the fire brigade were there demolishing it this morning as it was declared unsafe


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 28, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Was it busy? I have mainly heard meh or poor reviews. Never tried it myself so can't really comment.



Never tried it but notice it has been busier recently. Looks like staff working there have changed.


----------



## sparkybird (Oct 28, 2013)

I love Fish Wings and Tings - it's helped that they have some outside tables now, as before it was pretty cramped inside. The cod fritters with lime dressing are amazing. Home made ginger beer pretty fiery!


----------



## SarfLondoner (Oct 28, 2013)

Badgers said:


>


----------



## footballerslegs (Oct 28, 2013)

Manter said:


> When is onket allowed back?


 
What's the deal with being banned - and what's the update on onket?


----------



## simonSW2 (Oct 28, 2013)

Just come from Tulse Hill Station and noticed the long-empty shop unit that had promised to be a hair salon for years but never actually happened is about to open as Lazy Rhubarb, a coffee shop and deli, next door to White Hart pub.

Awful name.
More coffee.


----------



## leanderman (Oct 28, 2013)

footballerslegs said:


> What's the deal with being banned - and what's the update on onket?



We need this iconic iconoclast back


----------



## gabi (Oct 29, 2013)

footballerslegs said:


> What's the deal with being banned - and what's the update on onket?



I think he disagreed with some of his posts being deleted in an ever so slightly Stalinist manner. Gotta toe that party line.

Would be good to see him back.


----------



## mango5 (Oct 29, 2013)

footballerslegs said:


> What's the deal with being banned - and what's the update on onket?


The deleted post was the latest example of persistent low grade sniping and disruption.  He got a week ban.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 29, 2013)

Any news on the jacket potato shop/stall in Brixton?


----------



## gabi (Oct 29, 2013)

mango5 said:


> The deleted post was the latest example of persistent low grade sniping and disruption.  He got a week ban.



Since when has deleting 'low-grade sniping' posts been a policy around here? what did he say?


----------



## mango5 (Oct 29, 2013)

Deleting off topic stuff is a regular chore for the mods, certainly since I started in 2006.  You missed nothing.


----------



## gabi (Oct 29, 2013)

Wow.. really? Surely threads meander off topic all the time.. the point of a bulletin board such as urban?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## footballerslegs (Oct 29, 2013)

Ah, thanks for the updates all.


----------



## editor (Oct 29, 2013)

There was two magnificent acts at the Grosvenor on Saturday. Local boys the Severed Limb were on form and  Misty Miller was amazing. Good sound wemakeyousoundb!











Photos and videos: http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/10/...ler-at-the-stockwell-grosvenor-26th-oct-2013/


----------



## Thimble Queen (Oct 29, 2013)

editor said:


> There was two magnificent acts at the Grosvenor on Saturday. Local boys the Severed Limb were on form and  Misty Miller was amazing. Good sound wemakeyousoundb!
> 
> Photos and videos: http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/10/...ler-at-the-stockwell-grosvenor-26th-oct-2013/


 
Ah was gutted to miss out on the gig. Looks like much fun was had!


----------



## editor (Oct 29, 2013)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> Ah was gutted to miss out on the gig. Looks like much fun was had!


Misty Miller was really, really good. I'm going all out to try and get her to play Offline!


----------



## Badgers (Oct 29, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Any news on the jacket potato shop/stall in Brixton?



Ahem...


----------



## editor (Oct 29, 2013)

Photos from the live jazz night at Bar 414 on the weekend. It's every Sunday now. 











http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/10/...t-the-bar-414-coldharbour-lane-27th-oct-2013/


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Oct 29, 2013)

editor said:


> Misty Miller was really, really good. I'm going all out to try and get her to play Offline!


she was I hope you get her on, singer in the first band had a beautiful voice too.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 29, 2013)

Got a bit excited for a second there 

http://www.brixtonsbakedpotato.com/


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 29, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Got a bit excited for a second there
> 
> http://www.brixtonsbakedpotato.com/


 
Where is this going to be?

Baked potatoes are my favourite.

Do you remember the "Spud u Like" where the new mobile shops are now?


----------



## TruXta (Oct 29, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> Where is this going to be?
> 
> Baked potatoes are my favourite.
> 
> Do you remember the "Spud u Like" where the new mobile shops are now?


It's in Utah.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 29, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> Where is this going to be?
> 
> Baked potatoes are my favourite.
> 
> Do you remember the "Spud u Like" where the new mobile shops are now?



  

Ms T mentioned that there is a new SpudShack opening in Brixton soon, was just searching for news on it and found the above link ^


----------



## Manter (Oct 29, 2013)

All the entrances to brockwell park on the Tulse Hill side are closed. Lots of disappointed small children wanting a run after school... And I'm having a bit of a yomp to the Lido. Signs say entrances closed due to adverse weather conditions, but either the park is safe or it isn't.... Grr


----------



## nagapie (Oct 29, 2013)

Manter said:


> All the entrances to brockwell park on the Tulse Hill side are closed. Lots of disappointed small children wanting a run after school... And I'm having a bit of a yomp to the Lido. Signs say entrances closed due to adverse weather conditions, but either the park is safe or it isn't.... Grr



Grrr, I was going to walk through to Herne Hill tomorrow. 

Speaking of adverse weather conditions, does anyone know how open for business the toy and children's book shops are in Herne Hill? I need to buy a birthday present for a child but am not mad keen on walking right now so don't want to go to shops that are either closed or opening at half mast.


----------



## snowy_again (Oct 29, 2013)

Just William is open again I think.


----------



## leanderman (Oct 29, 2013)

Manter said:


> All the entrances to brockwell park on the Tulse Hill side are closed. Lots of disappointed small children wanting a run after school... And I'm having a bit of a yomp to the Lido. Signs say entrances closed due to adverse weather conditions, but either the park is safe or it isn't.... Grr



Elf 'n' Safety innit. Aka fear of litigation


----------



## nagapie (Oct 29, 2013)

snowy_again said:


> Just William is open again I think.


 
Someone told me that but wondered if they are fully stocked. But now you've reminded me of what they're called, I can phone ahead.


----------



## Manter (Oct 29, 2013)

I'm going that way later- will let you know


nagapie said:


> Grrr, I was going to walk through to Herne Hill tomorrow.
> 
> Speaking of adverse weather conditions, does anyone know how open for business the toy and children's book shops are in Herne Hill? I need to buy a birthday present for a child but am not mad keen on walking right now so don't want to go to shops that are either closed or opening at half mast.


----------



## gabi (Oct 29, 2013)

Badgers said:


>



Sadly you can't ignore 'mods'


----------



## Manter (Oct 29, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Elf 'n' Safety innit. Aka fear of litigation


I've just had to walk round the park trying entrances, then haul pram and (uncharacteristically screaming) baby up the steps to the lido to discover the people I'm meeting have stood me up. Seriously fucking unamused!


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 29, 2013)

It's all the Lambeth parks apparently.


----------



## nagapie (Oct 29, 2013)

Manter said:


> I've just had to walk round the park trying entrances, then haul pram and (uncharacteristically screaming) baby up the steps to the lido to discover the people I'm meeting have stood me up. Seriously fucking unamused!



Who stands up a women with a small baby Especially in this weather.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 29, 2013)

A person I know, who may or may not be me, got scolded by a surprisingly angry busybody type chap for going into Ruskin park when it was officially closed. He was, in his own words, "astonished" that anyone should dare go in there. I'm not quite sure why someone would get so worked up about this.


----------



## thatguyhex (Oct 29, 2013)

teuchter said:


> A person I know, who may or may not be me, got scolded by a surprisingly angry busybody type chap for going into Ruskin park when it was officially closed. He was, in his own words, "astonished" that anyone should dare go in there. I'm not quite sure why someone would get so worked up about this.


Busybodies and jobsworths are always astonished. Being able to think out of outside _(fixed, thanks Onket) _the box isn't on the job spec.


----------



## buscador (Oct 29, 2013)

nagapie said:


> Grrr, I was going to walk through to Herne Hill tomorrow.
> 
> Speaking of adverse weather conditions, does anyone know how open for business the toy and children's book shops are in Herne Hill? I need to buy a birthday present for a child but am not mad keen on walking right now so don't want to go to shops that are either closed or opening at half mast.



buscadora has just been chatting to shopkeepers down that way. She reports that the toy shop has quite a lot of stock and the children's bookshop is opening at the weekend.


----------



## editor (Oct 29, 2013)

teuchter said:


> A person I know, who may or may not be me, got scolded by a surprisingly angry busybody type chap for going into Ruskin park when it was officially closed. He was, in his own words, "astonished" that anyone should dare go in there. I'm not quite sure why someone would get so worked up about this.


Ruskin Park seems to have trouble deciding when it's closed. Some gates are locked, some are open, so there's no shortage of people mooching about, walking their dogs etc after dusk.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 29, 2013)

It's fairly definitely closed at the moment. There are quite a few branches down.


----------



## Manter (Oct 29, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> It's all the Lambeth parks apparently.


Loads of people in Brockwell park as you can get in by the lido... Can't see any trees down, though the big one in Cressingham Gardens by the Rotunda has fallen over. Hope it didn't damage the building- it looks like it got stopped by the wall and gate.

E2a Greebo do you know if the building is ok? Hate there to be something else Lambeth says it can't fix


----------



## Manter (Oct 29, 2013)

nagapie said:


> Grrr, I was going to walk through to Herne Hill tomorrow.
> 
> Speaking of adverse weather conditions, does anyone know how open for business the toy and children's book shops are in Herne Hill? I need to buy a birthday present for a child but am not mad keen on walking right now so don't want to go to shops that are either closed or opening at half mast.


Just William is open according to published hours on the door, but was closed when I walked past. The other one is closed.


----------



## Onket (Oct 29, 2013)

Nipped to the Nisa Post Office after work today. 

Had no problem posting 4 packages and getting proof of postage.

Treated myself to a bottle of Dragon Stout for the walk to the bus stop.


----------



## Onket (Oct 29, 2013)

thatguyhex said:


> Busybodies and jobsworths are always astonished. Being able to think out of the box isn't on the job spec.



'Think outside the box'


----------



## Rushy (Oct 29, 2013)

Has it really been a week?


----------



## thatguyhex (Oct 29, 2013)

Onket said:


> 'Think outside the box'


Er... yeah! Even.


----------



## Onket (Oct 29, 2013)

Rushy said:


> Has it really been a week?



Id rather not talk about the past few days. I Return a broken poster, unable to discuss certain topics without breaking down. It's been hell.

I may write a book someday.


----------



## lang rabbie (Oct 29, 2013)

Ruskin Park, Loughborough Park and Ruskin Park are three of the six parks that will still be closed tomorrow.

Letter from Lambeth Parks, (c/o Friends of Ruskin Park)



> From Lambeth Council
> 
> Dear Friends and Colleagues
> 
> ...


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 29, 2013)

Manter said:


> Loads of people in Brockwell park as you can get in by the lido... Can't see any trees down, though the big one in Cressingham Gardens by the Rotunda has fallen over. Hope it didn't damage the building- it looks like it got stopped by the wall and gate.



oh there was always ways to get into Brockwell park around the perimeter... beside the lido.. 

but officially closed today.

This just came through though..

#Lambeth parks/facilities Majority of sites should be open as normal tomorrow morning inc #BrockwellPark.

(eta.. what Lang Rabbie said up there ^^^)


----------



## Badgers (Oct 29, 2013)

In other the Crown & Anchor has Black Pudding Porter on draft.


----------



## Onket (Oct 29, 2013)

Badgers said:


> In other the Crown & Anchor has Black Pudding Porter on draft.



Have you had a couple?!


----------



## Manter (Oct 29, 2013)

Badgers said:


> In other the Crown & Anchor has Black Pudding Porter on draft.


Oooh, I love that stuff. Anyone fancy taking a baby for a few hours so I can indulge


----------



## Manter (Oct 29, 2013)

Onket said:


> 'Think outside the box'


He's thinking so far outside the box he's reinventing the paradigm. 

Maybe


----------



## Ms T (Oct 29, 2013)

I can understand why they want to close the parks until they've had tree surgeons in to inspect all the trees, and make sure there aren't branches about to fall off.


----------



## Manter (Oct 29, 2013)

Ms T said:


> I can understand why they want to close the parks until they've had tree surgeons in to inspect all the trees, and make sure there aren't branches about to fall off.


Yeah, but the signs say entrance is closed please use alternative. It's only when you've walked all the way round to the Herne hill station road entrance that it says site closed (which I had figured out by then having passed about 7 closed entrances!)... And the only route left to the lido was up those bloody steps. Though was helped by a very lovely and coincidentally quite gorgeous man so getting home wasn't such a 'mare


----------



## Onket (Oct 29, 2013)

Thanks for the mention, Manter.


----------



## Manter (Oct 29, 2013)

Onket said:


> Thanks for the mention, Manter.


----------



## Onket (Oct 29, 2013)

Coincidentally,  the 'London Life' column in the Standard today is telling people to try the 'venison dog' at the Lido. They squeeze in a pun about being 'game' for something different,  it's very witty.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 29, 2013)

Onket said:


> Coincidentally,  the 'London Life' column in the Standard today is telling people to try the 'venison dog' at the Lido. They squeeze in a pun about being 'game' for something different,  it's very witty.


for the standard


----------



## Onket (Oct 29, 2013)

No, it's actually hilarious.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 29, 2013)

Onket said:


> No, it's actually hilarious.


you should check your hilarity settings as they seem somewhat askew.


----------



## nagapie (Oct 29, 2013)

So can I walk through bloody Brockwell Park tomorrow or what?! Turning into the worst half term ever


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 29, 2013)

nagapie said:


> So can I walk through bloody Brockewell Park tomorrow or what?! Turning into the worst half term ever


hadn't noticed it was half term. but there you go.


----------



## Manter (Oct 29, 2013)

nagapie said:


> So can I walk through bloody Brockwell Park tomorrow or what?! Turning into the worst half term ever


Yes, Brockwell Park will be open tomorrow. And the computer will probably be fine


----------



## Greebo (Oct 29, 2013)

Manter said:


> <snip> the big one in Cressingham Gardens by the Rotunda has fallen over. Hope it didn't damage the building- it looks like it got stopped by the wall and gate.
> 
> E2a Greebo do you know if the building is ok? Hate there to be something else Lambeth says it can't fix


No idea - it's not by the route I use in and out of the estate, but I'll have a look at the Rotunda in the morning.  Meanwhile, I'm sitting on my hands to stop myself ordering something to enlarge gaps like the one between a car and the ground.    BTW thanks for the tip about the Lido entrance.


----------



## Greebo (Oct 29, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> oh there was always ways to get into Brockwell park around the perimeter...<snip>


The trouble is that some of those ways on this side have had a bar added or been narrowed.


----------



## Greebo (Oct 29, 2013)

Manter said:


> Yeah, but the signs say entrance is closed please use alternative. It's only when you've walked all the way round to the Herne hill station road entrance that it says site closed<snip>


That's Lambeth for you.


----------



## Greebo (Oct 29, 2013)

Ms T said:


> I can understand why they want to close the parks until they've had tree surgeons in to inspect all the trees, and make sure there aren't branches about to fall off.


They could at least have opened the closest gate to the children's playground and barriered that off from the rest until the checking had been done.


----------



## Greebo (Oct 29, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> hadn't noticed it was half term.<snip>


Try using the Rec, the Library, the bus, or a supermarket during the daytime and you'd notice soon enough.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 29, 2013)

Greebo said:


> Try using the Rec, the Library, the bus, or a supermarket during the daytime and you'd notice soon enough.


that's the beauty of being at work


----------



## Greebo (Oct 29, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> that's the beauty of being at work


Sweetie, I've been working all day, just not employed.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Oct 29, 2013)

Oh dear pickman's greebs called you 'sweetie'. You're in fer it now!


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 29, 2013)

Greebo said:


> Sweetie, I've been working all day, just not employed.


i'm talking about useless toil not useful labour


----------



## nagapie (Oct 29, 2013)

Manter said:


> Yes, Brockwell Park will be open tomorrow. And the computer will probably be fine



And I was doing so well


----------



## Greebo (Oct 29, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> i'm talking about useless toil not useful labour


I refer m'learned urb to "the housewife's lament".


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 29, 2013)

Greebo said:


> I refer m'learned urb to "the housewife's lament".


----------



## Onket (Oct 29, 2013)

Take it to PMs Pickman's model and grebo! ffs!


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 29, 2013)

Onket said:


> Take it to PMs Pickman's model and grebo! ffs!




shurely Greebo


----------



## Onket (Oct 29, 2013)

Whatever


----------



## Rushy (Oct 29, 2013)

nagapie said:


> So can I walk through bloody Brockwell Park tomorrow or what?! Turning into the worst half term ever


I didn't know it was half term. If I had I would not have gone to Ikea today.


----------



## nagapie (Oct 29, 2013)

Rushy said:


> I didn't know it was half term. If I had I would not have gone to Ikea today.



Why would Ikea be busier at half term? Surely that's somewhere parents want to go without their children! The mind boggles at the sort of hell that would be


----------



## Rushy (Oct 29, 2013)

nagapie said:


> Why would Ikea be busier at half term? Surely that's somewhere parents want to go without their children! The mind boggles at the sort of hell that would be


Holiday fun!


----------



## Effrasurfer (Oct 29, 2013)

Cheered to note that everyone's had better things to chat about than the Ebony Horse Club's famous visitors today. Sorry to break the duck.


----------



## Onket (Oct 29, 2013)

Matey in the Phoenix mentioned something about the Queen today. I laughed. 

Then I saw it in the paper.


----------



## leanderman (Oct 29, 2013)

nagapie said:


> Why would Ikea be busier at half term? Surely that's somewhere parents want to go without their children! The mind boggles at the sort of hell that would be



Classic parents' mistake! Always do crap things (like IKEA) in their time.


----------



## Effrasurfer (Oct 29, 2013)

Pretty in Pink apparently.


----------



## lang rabbie (Oct 29, 2013)

Effrasurfer said:


> Cheered to note that everyone's had better things to chat about than the Ebony Horse Club's famous visitors today. Sorry to break the duck.



I had just assumed they were all busy having afternoon tea with HM and HRH and unable to post.


----------



## story (Oct 29, 2013)

The Silk Fabric shop on Electric Lane is closing down. I asked why and the lady behind the counter said "Because Daddy is retiring and there is no-one to take over"


----------



## Manter (Oct 29, 2013)

this came through my letter box today...


----------



## Greebo (Oct 29, 2013)

story said:


> The Silk Fabric shop on Electric Lane is closing down. I asked why and the lady behind the counter said "Because Daddy is retiring and there is no-one to take over" <snip>


I'll miss the nearness of it, but IMHO it had gone noticeably downhill in the last 5 or so years.  That's the real pity of it.


----------



## story (Oct 29, 2013)

Oh. Well I don't do any dressmaking type stuff, but I've often bought stuff in there for festival stuff and drapery for parties and all that.

Still, sad to lose another local family run business.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 30, 2013)

I'm shocked and astonished by the number of posters on this thread who seem unfamiliar with the myriad unofficial entrance points to brockwell park.


----------



## Manter (Oct 30, 2013)

teuchter said:


> I'm shocked and astonished by the number of posters on this thread who seem unfamiliar with the myriad unofficial entrance points to brockwell park.


All difficult to access with a pram, and as Greebo says, an irritating number of them have been 'mended' recently


----------



## teuchter (Oct 30, 2013)

Don't take the pram, then


----------



## Boudicca (Oct 30, 2013)

story said:


> Oh. Well I don't do any dressmaking type stuff, but I've often bought stuff in there for festival stuff and drapery for parties and all that.
> 
> Still, sad to lose another local family run business.


It's a strange rather random collection of fabric, good for a mooch around but not much I would buy to make stuff.  I always wondered who buys all that lurid fake fur, but now I know it's story!


----------



## Greebo (Oct 30, 2013)

teuchter said:


> Don't take the pram, then


Carry an increasingly hefty baby and changing bag without a pram?   After you...


----------



## leanderman (Oct 30, 2013)

Brockwell park is open again


----------



## Greebo (Oct 30, 2013)

Boudicca said:


> It's a strange rather random collection of fabric, good for a mooch around but not much I would buy to make stuff.  I always wondered who buys all that lurid fake fur, but now I know it's story!


What I object to is the way that since the management/ownership change (a few years ago), it's been impossible to check the feel and drape of even the cheaper fabrics without being followed around like a thief.  I can't be the only person who was taught to always check the feel with the clean fingertips of your non-dominant hand (it tells you a lot about fibre content) before buying.


----------



## Greebo (Oct 30, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Brockwell park is open again


For now.  Still, it gives me a little more time to consider my purchase.


----------



## Boudicca (Oct 30, 2013)

Greebo said:


> What I object to is the way that since the management/ownership change (a few years ago), it's been impossible to check the feel and drape of even the cheaper fabrics without being followed around like a thief.  I can't be the only person who was taught to always check the feel with the clean fingertips of your non-dominant hand (it tells you a lot about fibre content) before buying.


Yes, not very friendly or helpful.  It is sad how many fabric shops are run by men who don't sew.


----------



## colacubes (Oct 30, 2013)

Greebo said:


> What I object to is the way that since the management/ownership change (a few years ago), it's been impossible to check the feel and drape of even the cheaper fabrics without being followed around like a thief.  I can't be the only person who was taught to always check the feel with the clean fingertips of your non-dominant hand (it tells you a lot about fibre content) before buying.



I thought it was just me   It's a shame as I took my business elsewhere in the end as they were just a bit rubbish compared to other shops locally.


----------



## Greebo (Oct 30, 2013)

colacubes said:


> I thought it was just me   It's a shame as I took my business elsewhere in the end as they were just a bit rubbish compared to other shops locally.


In the last 10 years, I've bought several yards of border-embossed velvet for my official wedding dress, a lot of poly cotton, and a lot of dyed muslin in there.  Most of my fabric and notion needs have been met by either a pilgrimage to the sewing shop near Tooting Bec/Broadway (?) tube, mail order from Croft Mill, or John Lewis.


----------



## Rushy (Oct 30, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Brockwell park is open again



Not all of it.


----------



## editor (Oct 30, 2013)

I'm really saddened that the beautiful cherry blossom outside the Barrier Block is no longer with us.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 30, 2013)

https://www.change.org/en-GB/petiti...centre-lambeth-college-to-property-developers


----------



## snowy_again (Oct 30, 2013)

<post should be made by P’flaps>


The Dog Star’s beer lorry was there again this morning.

Outside of its allotted delivery time, slap bang across the cyclist ASL, and partly in front of the white line for the pedestrian crossing, and parked on the double yellows.It still causes that junction to be more dangerous than normal, and it’s shonky at the best of times with drivers going beyond the usual amber gamble of speeding.

The lorry had just been ticketed by a traffic warden – but the delivery people really don’t care – said that they fine wouldn’t be paid and that their lorry was too big to be towed away – so basically a fuck you to anyone else who might want to safely use that crossing.  The traffic warden was resigned – he can ticket them, but it doesn’t make any difference – they get one every time they deliver, and the police won’t get involved unless Warden gets slightly more than verbally abused.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 30, 2013)

Shakes fist


----------



## Crispy (Oct 30, 2013)

snowy_again said:


> <post should be made by P’flaps>
> 
> 
> The Dog Star’s beer lorry was there again this morning.



I too thought of pissflaps this morning.
Surely there's a traffic offence the police can charge?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 30, 2013)

Crispy said:
			
		

> I too thought of pissflaps this morning.
> Surely there's a traffic offence the police can charge?



Would a few people tweeting/emailing the Dogstar make a difference? They won't want to be upsetting people and are probably the only people who can quickly put some pressure on the delivery company to improve. 

Other pubs on that road don't cause these issues.


----------



## editor (Oct 30, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Would a few people tweeting/emailing the Dogstar make a difference? They won't want to be upsetting people and are probably the only people who can quickly put some pressure on the delivery company to improve.


It's not the Dogstar people that need to be nagged: it's Antic Ltd/London or whatever their latest version is called.


----------



## lang rabbie (Oct 30, 2013)

editor said:


> I'm really saddened that the beautiful cherry blossom outside the Barrier Block is no longer with us.



Japanese cherry blossom trees only have a usual lifespan of 25-40 years - if pruned/maintained and regularly inspected for pests, which I'm not sure has been the case with most of those in Lambeth's care.  

It is crucial to always be planning to plant a new generation of trees - a bit like the way that ancient Shinto temples get periodically rebuilt.

Out of the more than 3000 in Washington DC given by Japan to the States in 1912, there are only about 100 of the originals left - the rest are re-plantings.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 30, 2013)

editor said:
			
		

> It's not the Dogstar people that need to be nagged: it's Antic Ltd/London or whatever their latest version is called.



Or both perhaps?


----------



## cesare (Oct 30, 2013)

editor said:


> It's not the Dogstar people that need to be nagged: it's Antic Ltd/London or whatever their latest version is called.


But if the Dogstar were nagged, they'd put pressure on Antic?


----------



## editor (Oct 30, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Or both perhaps?


The staff there have little say or influence in Antic's, err, antics.


----------



## snowy_again (Oct 30, 2013)

Really? 

Every other landlord I know who's tied or untied, gets to influence when and how their beer is delivered - there may be some power imbalance due to lack of payment on Antic's part I suppose, but that's just conjecture.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 30, 2013)

editor said:
			
		

> The staff there have little say or influence in Antic's, err, antics.



Yeah but they can move it up the chain eh?


----------



## lang rabbie (Oct 30, 2013)

snowy_again said:


> Really?
> 
> Every other landlord I know who's tied or untied, gets to influence when and how their beer is delivered - there may be some power imbalance due to lack of payment on Antic's part I suppose, but that's just conjecture.



What Snowy_again said.   I wouldn't expect this to be dictated through head office.   

Does nobody know which distribution company Antic are using for their beer supplies?


----------



## Rushy (Oct 30, 2013)

If the venue management really is so impotent, complain straight to Anthony Thomas



> _Got a comment or ideas for Antic and want to go straight to the top? Submit your thoughts here…
> All emails will be treated in strict confidentiality._



http://anticlondon.com/bosses-ear/


----------



## teuchter (Oct 30, 2013)

Emails to HQ cause no public embarrassment to the company.

Tweets/facebook etc to the Dogstar do, whether or not the manager has any power to manage things. So it seems like aiming comments publicly at the Dogstar would be much more effective.


----------



## Greebo (Oct 30, 2013)

Manter said:


> <snip>Can't see any trees down, though the big one in Cressingham Gardens by the Rotunda has fallen over. Hope it didn't damage the building- it looks like it got stopped by the wall and gate.<snip>


The fallen tree seems to have a fairly substantial branch (above the gate frame) limiting how far the Rotunda's gate can open and several medium branches look as though they had to be cut away to free the the gate, but I walked around the outside and it looks as though the roof's undamaged.


----------



## Greebo (Oct 30, 2013)

There's a tree down and in one of the gardens bordering the park.  If I were living there, I'd want to get the lighter end of it (on the park side) cut up and removed asap as it's a bit of an invitation to two-legged rats.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 30, 2013)

teuchter said:


> Emails to HQ cause no public embarrassment to the company.
> 
> Tweets/facebook etc to the Dogstar do, whether or not the manager has any power to manage things. So it seems like aiming comments publicly at the Dogstar would be much more effective.


Let's get on it then 

https://twitter.com/DogstarBrixton


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 30, 2013)

Lol, local MP Kate Hoey - her of 'lycra lout' fame, and who campaigned against 'psycho cyclists' jumping red lights - has been done for jumping a red light in her car.



> CENTRAL LONDON; DOCKLANDS, EAST LONDON A Labour MP who served as Minister for Sport under the Blair government was fined for jumping a red light today. (weds) Kate Hoey, 67, drove her Rover Mini through the red signal while on the Victoria Embankment of the River Thames in central London. She was stopped by police last July 3 after going through the light which had turned red just over a second before, City of London Magistrates' heard. Hoey, who has been MP for Vauxhall since 1989, was fined £240 for the offence after pleading guilty by post. - See more at: http://courtnewsuk.co.uk/newsgallery/?public_id=34814#sthash.PuIa3glT.dpuf



http://courtnewsuk.co.uk/newsgallery/?public_id=34814


----------



## Badgers (Oct 30, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:
			
		

> Lol, local MP Kate Hoey - her of 'lycra lout' fame, and who campaigned against 'psycho cyclists' jumping red lights - has been done for jumping a red light in her car.
> 
> http://courtnewsuk.co.uk/newsgallery/?public_id=34814



Is she on twitter?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 30, 2013)

snowy_again said:


> <post should be made by P’flaps>
> 
> 
> The Dog Star’s beer lorry was there again this morning.
> ...


Perhaps a sit down protest around the lorry one morning is required...


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 30, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Is she on twitter?


Yes - https://twitter.com/hoeykateMP - let the trolling commence!


----------



## Badgers (Oct 30, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:
			
		

> Yes - https://twitter.com/hoeykateMP - let the trolling commence!



Replied to one of her tweets


----------



## Badgers (Oct 30, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:
			
		

> Let's get on it then
> 
> https://twitter.com/DogstarBrixton



Got a prompt reply from my tweet.


----------



## Onket (Oct 30, 2013)

Which was?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 30, 2013)

Onket said:
			
		

> Which was?



We have asked Coors numerous times & are bringing this up again today. Thanks for your tweet. We don't condone this obv.


----------



## snowy_again (Oct 30, 2013)

I got a similar response


----------



## Badgers (Oct 30, 2013)

snowy_again said:
			
		

> I got a similar response



Lots of tweets now


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 30, 2013)

snowy_again said:


> I got a similar response


Me too. 

It seems like the Dogstar have asked the brewery (Molson Coors) about this many, many times, but have simply been ignored. 

Direct action will soon be appropriate….


----------



## Onket (Oct 30, 2013)

Time to stop 'asking' and time for them to start doing something about it, then.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 30, 2013)

Onket said:
			
		

> Time to stop 'asking' and time for them to start doing something about it, then.



You should stop drinking Coors?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 30, 2013)

Dogstar have called this 'cyclegate'


----------



## TruXta (Oct 30, 2013)

One could always block the beer lorry from leaving the Dogstar?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 30, 2013)

TruXta said:


> One could always block the beer lorry from leaving the Dogstar?


yep definitely, that's what I suggested above.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 30, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:
			
		

> Dogstar have called this 'cyclegate'



#cyclegate 
@MolsonCoors 
@hoeykateMP 
@EVERYONE


----------



## Onket (Oct 30, 2013)

Badgers said:


> You should stop drinking Coors?


 
I actually nearly bought some the other week in the supermarket. It was cheap and I am on a diet.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 30, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> yep definitely, that's what I suggested above.


Sorry! Didn't mean to steal your thunder.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 30, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Sorry! Didn't mean to steal your thunder.


no worries, I didn't think you intended to and I wouldn't have been bothered anyway! 

We'd need at least 10 people I reckon.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 30, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:
			
		

> no worries, I didn't think you intended to and I wouldn't have been bothered anyway!
> 
> We'd need at least 10 people I reckon.



Get a 'crew' together eh? If only we knew a photo journalist based in Brixton


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 30, 2013)

I wonder how many unpaid parking tickets Molson Coors have for this? Crispy pissflaps is it the same driver/lorry each time? If we had the lorry reg number we could FOI the council about it...


----------



## snowy_again (Oct 30, 2013)

Christ, what have you lot unleashed via twitter?

I know realise I know more of you in real life than I'd hoped.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 30, 2013)

Badgers said:


> If only we knew a photo journalist based in Brixton


Minnie_the_Minx


----------



## Crispy (Oct 30, 2013)

It certainly *looks* like the same lorry each time. Same size and shape, same branding. Could be one of a fleet though.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 30, 2013)

How does the beer go into the Dogstar? Is there a hatch in the pavement? Maybe a lot of people could happen to lock their bikes on top of it shortly before the delivery is due.


----------



## snowy_again (Oct 30, 2013)

Same driver and drivers mate on at least 3 occasions I've talked to them. And yes - metal cellar door by the fire escape, opp the Whole Foods.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 30, 2013)

teuchter said:


> How does the beer go into the Dogstar? Is there a hatch in the pavement? Maybe a lot of people could happen to lock their bikes on top of it shortly before the delivery is due.


Yes, there's a hatch



It's impossible to obstruct with bikes.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 30, 2013)

We could sit on it though.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 30, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Replied to one of her tweets


have a read of all the shit red light-jumping MP Kate Hoey is getting on Twitter


----------



## editor (Oct 30, 2013)

Several large tons of Halloween tat available at both the 99p shop and Poundland.


----------



## thatguyhex (Oct 30, 2013)

story said:


> The Silk Fabric shop on Electric Lane is closing down. I asked why and the lady behind the counter said "Because Daddy is retiring and there is no-one to take over"


That's the one that apparently used to be an arcade. Go while you still can to marvel at the Sonic the Hedgehog carpet in the back room!


----------



## footballerslegs (Oct 30, 2013)

story said:


> The Silk Fabric shop on Electric Lane is closing down. I asked why and the lady behind the counter said "Because Daddy is retiring and there is no-one to take over"


 
My mum will be sad about this - she spends ages in there when she comes to visit and is always driving hard bargains with the bloke in the back. Do you know when it's due to close?


----------



## Ms T (Oct 30, 2013)

I see that work has begun on the new Brindisa shop.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 30, 2013)

Ms T said:
			
		

> I see that work has begun on the new Brindisa shop.



And the jacket potato thing?????


----------



## Ms T (Oct 30, 2013)

I will endeavour to take a look tomorrow on my way to the 99p shop for Hallowe'en crap goodies for the local trick or treaters.


----------



## story (Oct 30, 2013)

footballerslegs said:


> My mum will be sad about this - she spends ages in there when she comes to visit and is always driving hard bargains with the bloke in the back. Do you know when it's due to close?




No, but they have a massive sale going on. I'll ask next time I'm passing, although that may not be til the weekend at least.




thatguyhex said:


> That's the one that apparently used to be an arcade. Go while you still can to marvel at the Sonic the Hedgehog carpet in the back room!



Oh THAT"S why that is! I assumed it was an end-of-roll bargain they'd gotten hold of!


----------



## story (Oct 30, 2013)

Greebo said:


> There's a tree down and in one of the gardens bordering the park.  If I were living there, I'd want to get the lighter end of it (on the park side) cut up and removed asap as it's a bit of an invitation to two-legged rats.




I heard on the radio today how people aren't able to remove fallen trees, even when they could cause further damage, because their insurance companies are saying they have to see it _in situ_ in order to appraise damage done etc. blah blah bleargch! And they're apparently overstretched, so can't come out til next week.


----------



## story (Oct 30, 2013)

Boudicca said:


> It's a strange rather random collection of fabric, good for a mooch around but not much I would buy to make stuff.  I always wondered who buys all that lurid fake fur, but now I know it's story!




I have indeed bought lurid fake fur from there. I once made a collar and cuffs with long fluffy Sunny Delight coloured fake fur. For a friend, you understand. 

And a friend got married without much ceremony in Brixton Registry Office, and I thought that she MUST have a veil (every bride has a veil, shirley) so I bought yards of coloured netting and muslin from in there and stapled it in runnels and creases over a twist of that net-curtain-twine and some chicken wire and covered the engineering with glitz and sequin-things. The instant I handed it over, her face crumpled and she said "My _mother_ is here, for crisesake!" but years later she took me to lunch and said "I've always wanted to say to you, _Thank you for my bridal veil_. I still have it, and the kids love it."


----------



## story (Oct 30, 2013)

Greebo said:


> I can't be the only person who was taught to always check the feel with the clean fingertips of your non-dominant hand (it tells you a lot about fibre content) before buying.




Well I never knew that. And now I do. Ta, Greebo.

I like these little important frills on knowledge. They denote expertise and experience.


----------



## story (Oct 30, 2013)

Badgers said:


> You should stop drinking Coors?




Coors are/were racist. I was always told to boycott them by my American friends.


----------



## story (Oct 30, 2013)

Badgers said:


> And the jacket potato thing?????


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 30, 2013)

story said:


> Coors are/were racist. I was always told to boycott them by my American friends.


In what way?


----------



## peterkro (Oct 30, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> In what way?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/William_Coors#Accusations_of_racism


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 30, 2013)

Onket said:


> I actually nearly bought some the other week in the supermarket. *It was cheap and I am on a diet.*



I'm fairly certain that's not how diets work.


----------



## story (Oct 30, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> In what way?





peterkro said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/William_Coors#Accusations_of_racism




Also

http://www.colorado.edu/studentgroups/MEChA/coors.htm

http://www.democraticunderground.com/discuss/duboard.php?az=view_all&address=104x2649194


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 30, 2013)

Blimey, I thought it might just be some old history but this is dead recent!
I'll tell my friend, who bought a crate of Coors Lite cos he thinks Jean-Claude Van Damme is cool


----------



## Onket (Oct 30, 2013)

quimcunx said:


> I'm fairly certain that's not how diets work.



It was 'lite' beer.

And I didn't buy it in the end anyway.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 31, 2013)

Waitrose alert! Staff by the opened right hand under croft of "The Viaduct" told Alberich and myself that Waitrose are taking it. Wind-up?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 31, 2013)

CH1 said:


> Waitrose alert! Staff by the opened right hand under croft of "The Viaduct" told Alberich and myself that Waitrose are taking it. Wind-up?



Easy tiger....


----------



## editor (Oct 31, 2013)

CH1 said:


> Waitrose alert! Staff by the opened right hand under croft of "The Viaduct" told Alberich and myself that Waitrose are taking it. Wind-up?


Well the poor developers have had such immense troubling filling those units which is strange considering the positively _Herculean_ efforts they made to make the units look so desirable.


----------



## RubyToogood (Oct 31, 2013)

story said:


> The Silk Fabric shop on Electric Lane is closing down. I asked why and the lady behind the counter said "Because Daddy is retiring and there is no-one to take over"


That's sad. I have a dress I made with fabric from there, with tropical islands on.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Oct 31, 2013)

Something going down at the prison, 5 or 6 fire engines roared in there about 15 mins ago


----------



## friendofdorothy (Oct 31, 2013)

story said:


> The Silk Fabric shop on Electric Lane is closing down. I asked why and the lady behind the counter said "Because Daddy is retiring and there is no-one to take over"



What a shame! I remember when it was much smaller shop on Atlantic Ave - I'll miss it


----------



## friendofdorothy (Oct 31, 2013)

Boudicca said:


> It's a strange rather random collection of fabric, good for a mooch around but not much I would buy to make stuff.  I always wondered who buys all that lurid fake fur, but now I know it's story!



Where will get my lurid fake fur when Atlantic fabrics are gone?

It was the only place to go when the girlf requested a polar bear outfit for xmas (no, I don't know why either, but it was fun going to the pub on xmas morning) or other lurid fabric? I made a lovely bright green xmas tree dress for less than £20 last year.


----------



## Manter (Oct 31, 2013)

I did a very bad job of filming tendril 's amazing halloween decorations....but they are all kinds of awesome!  We need to up our game next year....


----------



## Manter (Oct 31, 2013)

oh-.and we know when there's another group of kids coming round because we can hear screaming from tendril's house....


----------



## Badgers (Oct 31, 2013)

Free beer. 
Trinity. 
Download Kozel pint finder app. 
Two free pints. 
That is all.


----------



## leanderman (Oct 31, 2013)

Our little horrors


----------



## Manter (Oct 31, 2013)

i didn't know you had 4!


----------



## leanderman (Oct 31, 2013)

Manter said:


> i didn't know you had 4!



I don't own the one on the left!


----------



## EastEnder (Oct 31, 2013)

leanderman said:


> I don't own the one on the left!


Theft is a crime.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 1, 2013)

November thread here

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...and-general-polite-chat-november-2013.316735/


----------



## Yelkcub (Nov 1, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Free beer.
> Trinity.
> Download Kozel pint finder app.
> Two free pints.
> That is all.



The Trin?


----------



## Crispy (Nov 1, 2013)

Yelkcub said:


> The Trin?


http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...and-general-polite-chat-november-2013.316735/


----------

